# JULY/AUGUST cyclers (part 1)



## Laura36

I'm starting a new thread (hope that's ok?) for anyone cycling in July and August.

I had my planning appt with Jodie last week and we have to wait quite a while as they are booked up   

It's short protocol this time and I start norithisterone 18th July then baseline is 27th July.  Booked in provisionally for EC week of 10th August.  I'm just really praying that I get to EC and don't get cancelled or converted due to poor response again.  I'm hoping the DHEA is helping as it'll be well over 3 months of taking it by then.

Any tips for short protocol?  Does anyone know of successes with it?

Who is joining me for July/August tx?


----------



## sar29

hi
      i'm new to this but ive started treatment at cardiff on the 3rd june with ec/et w/c 6th july 
good luck to all of us xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76

thats great news laura

how was your hol?

sar welcome to the ivf madness board lol

i think i will live here for a little bit, it could be august!!!who knows


----------



## sar29

kar- sorry to read about your cycle iv been reading this forum for a while now and seen you on news and 
was keeping a eye on you so im so gutted for you hopefuly you wont be long behind us xxx


----------



## Laura36

Welcome Sar, great to have a cycle buddy even if you'll be done during July.

Kara, I really hope you're a July/August cycler.  Let's hope your appt with JE goes well tomorrow.  It was LP that didn't work for you right?  I know you started SP earlier this year but converted to LP.  I'm doing SP as they think I'll respond better but I don't have much confidence really.  

Holiday was fab thanks but I'm feeling so dazed with jet lag and a major headache all day. AF started today too so probably a bit much going on!


----------



## popsi

good luck to our new cycle buddies board xx


----------



## PixTrix

Welcome Sar.

OO glad you've started this thread Laura, thanks. Glad you had a good hol. I'm doing LP protocol this time and provisionally booked for E/C same week as you   I did the antagonist SP last time, so think diff to the SP you doing.


----------



## kara76

sar are you a stalker lol only kidding, thank you for your kind words

laura yeah this was a long protocol , i think i might be going back to short protocol yet i will see what JE suggest

hiya pix hun

wow girls i hope we are gona have some fun, jokes , laughs and no tears


----------



## PixTrix

Hey Kara, hope you feeling a little easier  now you got an an appoint.


----------



## kara76

yeah i am thanks hun

im feeling ok really considering that today would have probably been egg collection.


----------



## clm

Hi Everyone

Can I join in? Our treatment app is 6th July (H's birthday!)  and looking at my cycle should start jabbing at end of july (??) so think that makes me a july/august cycler?

Lots of positive vibes and hugs for everyone

xxx


----------



## kara76

hiya clm your more than welcome to join

do you know what protocol you will be on?


----------



## clm

Hi Kara

First of all so sorry to hear about your abandoned cycle really hope you get the answers to need x

I am really not sure what protocol I'll be on- feeling abit lost to be honest despite attending the open evening and watching the DVD, should i know?

xxx


----------



## kara76

no not really

do you have your treatment plan?

being lost is natural at this stage, its such alot to learn but we will all help you along the way


----------



## clm

Phew thats ok then!

Nope no treatment plan either, we are really hoping that the treatment appointment will make everything clear- we have only ever seen the nurse practitioner once in the last 3 years and no one else.

Really looking forward to meeting the team and getting some answers- we have really had to push for every appointment - we have even been forgotten on a couple of occasions  

Thanks for the offer of support and hopefully I can give something back too..... well when I figure out what an earth is going on  

xx


----------



## kara76

is it a treatment scedueal? if so you will get a plan for treatment there

i got forgot too, i think sometimes we forget how many people go through clinic, yet i wil never let anything go now and feel that you don't get anything sat on your bum doing nothing


----------



## clm

Just checked the peperwork and it is a scheduling appointment.

I think I thought that because the unit is so busy I shouldn't be too pushy and that it would happen when it happened but I have realised that I may have been a bit naive and am now being abit more proactive shall we say


----------



## kara76

you should get dates on this appointment so you will then know when you can start

do you have any idea what cycle day you will be on then?


----------



## clm

Should be day 2 ish on the 6th so do you think I would start later that month?


----------



## kara76

its possible depending on how busy they are, if your on long protocol which is usually the case unless you have pcos then you would down reg on day 21 of that cycle and i do think they would more than likely start you that cycle

i assume you will be shown how to inject then too


----------



## PixTrix

sorry to jump in here I did my dates last week for long protocol and they were too busy to start me on this cycle. I have to wait for my next cycle. Good luck x


----------



## kara76

they are mega busy at the moment, what cycle day were you on pix? if your day 21 was soon after your appointment this would probably mean cycliing the next month as they do get booked up


----------



## PixTrix

I was on CD day 11 and yeah JE got the book and it was jam packed. Day 11 not much notice.


----------



## kara76

no day 11 and down regging in cd 21 isn't much notice lol


----------



## rach5

Hi Everyone, thanks for starting this thread. I  will be starting down reg on the 27th June ec the end of July.  All the best to everyone


----------



## kara76

this is gona be a busy thread

be good to have you along for the ride rach


----------



## clm

Thanks so much for all the info, I had kind of psyched myself up for starting at the end of july, we had letter saying we are at the top of the waiting list in Feb, so will have to prepare myself for starting in August or Sept just in case.

I have had 3 cycles of IUI so guessing injecting will be similar? - my H had to do the injecting though- I hate having my stomach touched weird  

Lots of luck for everyone


----------



## rach5

thanks Kara, so glad you got a earlier appt, hopefully you can get your answers and have a plan for your next tx


----------



## kara76

iui sets you up for ivf/icsi as you know how to jab etc etc so thats good

stick around and have some fun while you wait


----------



## clm

Some funs sounds good  

I have had some accupuncture today and it has zonked me out so night everyone, great to talk to you all

xxx


----------



## kara76

just you wait it will get a lot madder lol

im off now so night night

where you having your acu?

and also we are meeting in bridgend on the 18th june if you fancy it


----------



## Laura36

Wow, glad I started this thread so busy already!  Pix, I also was told they are too busy to fit me in until August.  Apparently there are about 10 days when no tx is happening as the rooms are being used for something. I think Jodie said exams?!  That's in July sometime.  And people are being pushed into the weeks before and after which means it's worse than normal.

Great to have loads of others cycling around the same time.  Like you say Kara, no tears I hope and lots of lovely BFP's!!


----------



## miriam7

wishing you lots and lots of luck ladies       welcome clm and sar


----------



## PixTrix

Ah so thats what she meant by all the crosses in the diary Laura! Using for exams blinking heck, use somewhere else!


----------



## kara76

maybe they are training some new ivf docs, they do need some as its so very busy there


----------



## Laura36

Think they need more IVF docs plus more nurses and some extra space!  I know the new unit will provide the space once it's complete.  Not sure if that's going to be in 2009 though?


----------



## kara76

im not sure if they are 100% sure if they are gona have a clinic in the new area, if not they will close in where it is now!!!

as always ivf is bottom of the list, i wish people would realise how important this is

if i were rich i would set up a clinic, fully private and make millions lol


----------



## kara76

i feel it could be new ticker time girls

i have ec pencilled in for the 3rd august


----------



## Laura36

That's fab Kara, 3rd Aug is good.  The earliest they'd give me is 10th Aug  

I've read the answers to your questions.  What's an antral follicle count and what use would it be if done day 1-3?  Good to know that they don't think antagonist is necessarily any better.  I was concerned that antagonist may be better for me?  What do you think?


----------



## kara76

http://www.advancedfertility.com/antralfollicles.htm

/links


----------



## Laura36

Thank's for the link.  So, if you have an antral follicle count done on day 1-3 in the cycle you're gonna do IVF you could feasibly cancel based on the result without incurring any/much cost?  Or would the clinic charge the cancellation fee if you'd had no scans at that stage?  I have enough drugs to do first few days of stimms and don't mind paying for the antral follcile count scan.  My thinking is that if it would tell me whether there is very little hope then I could save the money and perhaps thing about donor egg overseas another time?
What's your view Kara?  
I'm thinking that I probably need to explore this with them before going ahead.  I feel like I'm just taking what they say as read and I've never had a follow up appt where i got any suggestions on the way forward specifically for me.  
Is it possible to get an appt with JE and just pay for the consultation?  I think it may be worth it or I guess I could just phone up and speak to Debbie about it?

Sorry for all the questions!!  Your follow up answers just got me thinking.


----------



## kara76

its deffo worth asking

i think im having one due to high level of amh yet crap response, i would ask

i know the body clock clinic also them, im not sure how good the one at clinic would be but i will let you know lol

you could book an appoiintment to see janet but it might be quicker to call the nurses and see what they can sort


----------



## popsi

kara.. thats great news glad you got lots of answers and another plan now and its not too far away for you xx do you still have to pay the cancellation fee   

I had AFC scan in the clinic, they seemed ok at it, i had 6 or 8 but only 2 follicles after stimming, but thats just my experience i know loads of girls that swear by AFC, and it cant do any harm xxx


----------



## kara76

who did your afc popsi?

how you feeling now? you all ready for the panel?


----------



## popsi

to be honest Kara I dont remember, it was not Deb i know that, but not sure otherwise (sorry i not a lot of help LOL !)... i am ok still sore and frustrated as want to be back to normal again, yep all ready for panel now, actually feeling surprisingly chilled about it at the moment, we are waiting our letter of time to book the restaurant for afterwards   ... cant wait for it to come now and to be able to tell everyone the next day, people are gonna be so  

are you feeling better about things now hun x


----------



## kara76

haven't you told anyone? wow 

you should add the date to your tickers

im gona try and relax again and go with the flow again but already my mind is racing lol


----------



## popsi

only very close family and a handful of friends know, cant wait to tell all out workmates etc.. they dont even know about IVF so will be shocked lol .. we have never told many people it was easier for us that way x

yes your head is bound to be racing today hun, but hopefully you can be calm and relaxed in no time, this last silly cycle was just a blip so forget it and bring on the positivity x


----------



## kara76

oh hun its gona be so exciting telling everyone

im gona leave my ticker for now i think lol, im using my new laptop and it seems very weird at the mo


----------



## popsi

lol.. its fab having a new laptop tho, they are so speedy  .. i am not adding my date to ticker as i dont want to tempt fate


----------



## kara76

yep you are loopy but i understand

i met some ladies in clinic today that might join us here, the petition deffo gets people talking which is nice


----------



## popsi

i think these boards are a lifesaver when it comes to tx, i think the nurses should tell people about them, its such a big help to know your not alone


----------



## kara76

i know that debs does, there use to be a poster in clinic about fertility friends

i better go and eat some chocolate


----------



## Laura36

popsi, how exciting!!!    it all goes to plan.

I think I'll enquire about an AFC scan when I cycle.  Does it matter that I'll have been on norithisterone to get the AF at the start of cycle?


----------



## kara76

i don't know if it would matter

what day is your baseline booked for ?


----------



## rach5

Kara so glad appt went well and you are back on track


----------



## Cath34

Great news Kara. We will be having EC the same week!!!!!!!!!!!! Its funny the way things work out isn't it? I'm glad you are feeling better tonight hun. x


----------



## Laura36

Cath, good to see you're a July/Aug cycler too!

Kara, my baseline is booked for 27th July I think.  EC w/c 10th Aug.


----------



## Cath34

Yeh but I will be cycling in London with Dr Gorgy but I'll still post on here with you girls. x


----------



## PixTrix

So glad that it went well for you today Kara x


----------



## miriam7

glad your feeling more positive now kara ...try chill out whilst waiting... wont be long   you too popsi ..im so exited for you both


----------



## kara76

crikey girls there are a few of us around the same time, that bfp board will be busy

my new phone doesn't get signal in my office but thankfully does just outside

i have told my boss what is what and he just said yes

write more in a sec


----------



## kara76

sorry boss lol

luke left at 530am and i have been thinking about things

i have loads of guests arriving today and can't be arsed lol


----------



## PixTrix

yay there is going to be a great bunch of us x


----------



## Juls78

Just wanted to say - glad everything went well for you at the review meeting!! It's a good job you were able to get a cancellation appointment or you would have missed a month!¬!!! So Now to be positive.  Think orangy red colour (I was told??!!)  My ec will be approx 20th July so you won't be long after!!! 
I will be watching for PMA!!!
Julsx


----------



## kara76

thanks juls

today has been an odd day for me, went to work and then had only what i have discribe as a funny turn very hot blurred vison and felt sick sat outside work and sobbed and my work mate sobbed to bless her

thought i was ok went back into work and it happened again so someone called my boss down and the girls sat with me and said i should get checked out so i called the doc and have to go to the hospital to get checked out as this is where the out of hours doc was, he was lovely and checked my over and he thinks its a mirgrain, my first ever one that on a virus

he said people who tend to deal with stress well on the outside usually experience pysical side effects !!!!!!

i feel ok again now, it was very scary though


----------



## Queenie1

oh kara are you feeling any better now so sorry to hear that. yyou know that we are here for you don't feel that you have to keep everything in.


----------



## miriam7

oh god kara hope you are feeling better tonight ... i know its horrid havin a funny turn i was scared when i had vertigo


----------



## PixTrix

migraines are blinking horrid you poor thing, you take care of yourself, hope you feeling better x


----------



## Laura36

Kara, hope you're feeling better today?  Sounds scary but as the doc said stress can do funny things to us all.


----------



## kara76

hiya all

i got up this morning for work but didn't go and i felt weak and was sick, i slept loads so i must have needed it

its count down til my af now and im praying it comes on time, due next sunday


----------



## miriam7

hope you are feeling better seems you are over worked and stressed day off was needed


----------



## kara76

i do feel better today and im sure i have PMT

i am feeling very scared of this next cycle, i feel the need to get on with it and the thoughts of not responding again are always there, this is something i never expected to worry about

sorry for the downer


----------



## miriam7

you are bound to worry ...we will all be   for you


----------



## popsi

kara.. miriam is right its perfectly normal to feel like that honey, but just try to think the last one was a horrible one off and it will NOT happen again, they gonna monitor you better this time too so that should ease the stress through tx ... you need to take it easy honey, your body is telling you to slow down .. please listen xxx


----------



## kara76

i am taking it easy

im only in work wednesday and friday this week which is good

my af is deffo just round the corner as i feel like a miserable cow and i have sore boobies


----------



## miriam7

come on af! you have nice time off work ...no doubt you got stuff to do you never take it easy!


----------



## kara76

af arriving on sunday next week would be prefect timing or say wednesday this week lol


----------



## Jule

Kara i hope you are relaxing like the dr ordered, its seems you are spending your time stressing, you need one of those relaxing dvd's so you can fall asleep lol


----------



## kara76

they never make me fall asleep lol

im not sure what i need at the moment, might have a chat with the cons when i go for my antral follicle scan


----------



## Jule

Look your head is still racing and thinking, no wonder you are stressed......get yourself and early night


----------



## kara76

im off now cause my head hurts again ouch


----------



## popsi

kara


----------



## kara76

i am spotting, think i will wait for flow and then call clinic or maybe i should call now and see if i can go in tomorrow as im up that way anyway


----------



## popsi

are you going for baseline Kara ?


----------



## kara76

no hun

day 1 to 3 bloods and an antral follicle count


----------



## popsi

ah right, i get confused sometimes  , give them a call it could save you making 2 trips


----------



## kara76

i have and i think they are shut today and back open tomorrow

damn lol and i screwed up my answer phone message as my boss call so now i sound like a pleb too lol


----------



## popsi

lol.. oh yes i forgot the were closed, well hopefully they will get back to you hun, i am sure your message was fine and they know your not too mad anyway lol


----------



## kara76

all booked for Friday

bloods and scans .......good lol


----------



## marieclare

Hiya everyone, Kara its really good to see you are back ontrack after that bad experience. Hope this thread is super ++++ for everyone. 
I am going to jump in if thats ok, I have baseline booked for 3rd aug with EC week of 17th. still on pill at mo to synchronis with recipient but hopefully should be done with that soon. 
This is my first go so I will prob have loads of questions!
Hope to get to know everyone and share lots of positives!
xxxMariexxx


----------



## kara76

thanks marie

oh the pill i hate it lol

of course you can join in, this is gona be a busy thread and any questions just ask away


----------



## marieclare

I am not liking the pill much I must admit .... but don't really want to complain as its probably nothing compared to the hardcore stuff I have waiting in the fridge lol


----------



## kara76

i hated the pill with a passion and omg i was such a moody so and so when i was on it


----------



## miriam7

welcome marieclaire and good luck       good on you for gettting your appoinment kara


----------



## kara76

omg im having the worst af of my life, got up at 5am took pills and got a hot water bottle and went to sleep on the sofa for an hour, luke got up and i went back to bed until now

im in pain and have a banging head.


----------



## popsi

oh no bless you, its probably because of all the horrible drugs you had honey, i know you get them bad anyway as I do but thats probably made it worse, i find nurofen liquid capsules the only things that work for me hun x


----------



## Taffy Girl

Kara - hope you're feeling a bit better today and managed to have a better night's sleep. 
Good luck for your scan and bloods today - sending you loads of       thoughts for your appointment. 

Thanks again for helping me out with my mixing last night - you're a little star   
x


----------



## kara76

thanks hun

im still bleeding very heavy so hope it doesn't make too much of a mess

feel pretty yuck still


----------



## popsi

Kara ... good luck with your tests today hun, take care and dont worry about the mess they have seen it all before (thats what the told me when i was worried  ) xxx


----------



## Cath34

Good luck for today Kara, I hope its all looking good for you. x


----------



## marieclare

Good luck today Kara


----------



## kara76

well girls not the greatest news

my afc is 4 of my right and 1 of my left, left ovary can only be viewed with abdominal scan, im upset and scared and i just don't know what to expect anymore

as always clinic were fab and we chatted for ages but i just can't get my mojo back


----------



## Jule

Kara remain positive that is only this month whos to say that next month things wont be better.  Fingers crossed and try and relax


----------



## Queenie1

so sorry to hear that kara. as jule said next month things could be better.


----------



## kara76

luke says im panicing and i shouldn't be

i just feel really down about it all and atm it feels like we will never have own baby, sorry to bring the thread down

what a bunch we are


----------



## popsi

Kara darling, you have had a shock today, could it be just because all your poor body was messed up last month with all the drugs  , i dont know just thinking this could explain it a little xxx .. AFC is not set in stone honey, i have read some people have none or one on afc scan and then go on to have a good few follicles, i think Luke is probably right (dont tell him tho !) but your bound to worry and stress its a horrible thing to go through   you WILL be a mummy xx


----------



## kara76

hell no i won't tell luke

im gona get ****** tonight at poker and then had a hangover tomorrow

popsi hun i hope your right and you know what someway i will be a mummy


----------



## Queenie1

kara who did you seen today for your scan.

JE yesterday said that they need to help you get sorted  so i think she is def on your case to help you become a mummy


----------



## kara76

JE mentioned me?

a lady with a head scarf, i think her name is amal, she is very nice but could do with a little more compassion if that is the right word,very good at scanning and very professional. she did a dildo scan and an external one to find that naughtie left ovary. when asmita scanned me and it was bad news she was really wonderful


----------



## Queenie1

at the end we were talking generally and she mentioned arrainne had had the baby and i said i wonder if kara knows and said about how wonderful the support group was that you had set up and then she said that she needs to help you get sorted ( something like that)


----------



## kara76

aww bless her

the support group is such a postive thing and it started from a thread on here and at first there was only 3 of us, me andi and nikki.

i didn't know arrianna had her baby aww congratulations to her


----------



## Queenie1

my memory is terrible and i can't remember what she had or the weight but i think it was a big baby.

congrat's to arrianne


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sorry to hear your news Kara hun. hope you are feeling better now. I always burst into tears in traffic too, its the result of having to hold it together in consultations. Probably look like nutters behind the wheel, lol ! 

Whats the next step for you hun, more monitoring of this cycle ? Were they able to reassure you at all ?

Mrs T


----------



## ANDI68

Kara,

Hope a night out will destress you.  It is bound to be an anxious time leading up to your cycle and throughout, try and stay focussed.  I panicked when I only had 2/3 AF's on each ovary last cycle but I had 9 eggs so there's a possibility some aren't detected.

Hope you get your mojo back soon  x


----------



## Taffy Girl

Oh Kara - thats poop, especially when you are all raring to go 
Jule and Andi are both right - there could be more next month and more that they have not picked up by the time you get to EC. 

Enjoy your night out - and try and put all this to the back of your mind for a bit (easier said than done, I know)  

Mrs T - I burst out crying as I was driving in to work and again on the way home today - for no reason - just out of nowhere   - think the hormones are kicking back in in a big way  

Queenie  - how you feeling today


----------



## miriam7

kara ..  what exactly is the afc i know its antricle follicle count but what does it tell you from the scan


----------



## kara76

miriam their say that an afc gives an indication of how many protential follicles there are

im a miserable cow right now, sorry


----------



## Taffy Girl

Kara - just sending you some       
x


----------



## Laura36

Hi Ladies, sorry I've not been on FF for a few days.  

Kara, sorry your AFC didn't go as well as you'd hoped.  Lets just hope that as the other girls have said the actual result would be loads better.  I don't know much about these scans.  What did the staff tell you?  Do you need to go back for another before your cycle?

I've had a horrible week, been mad busy at work.  Away one night and two days in Birmingham and completely lost the plot.  I was so tearful all week. I was in tears driving all the way back from Birm. thurs night.  Just felt really down and a bit useless.  Luckily I'm feeling much better today (and yesterday) though.  

How is everyone doing? I'm a bit out of touch.  

love to you all xxx


----------



## Jule

Sorry to hear you have been upset Laura, its awful isnt it that it just overcomes you like that.  Glad you are now feeling better.  What are your plans for tx?


----------



## Laura36

Hi Jule,
I have tx planned for July/Aug.  Start norithisterone 18th July then baseline 27th July. Short protocol so ec booked for 10th Aug.  Who know's what will happen?  I just don't want another conversion to IUI.  I think if that happens I'll cancel and save the £500 difference!
How are you doing hun?  Do you have an appt at London as yet?


----------



## Jule

Not long for you then, time will pass so quickly.  Ive still got no appt but need to have an appt with genetic counselling before i can even go to London.  Ive contacted Guys and asked if i can see the genetic cousellor there as the wait in Cardiff is 3 months and they told me i need to be seen in my own area.  We are gutted so just need to sit back and wait for the appt which may not come til the end of the year.  We are going away on Mon to COrnwall and then the following week to London and i cant wait, we really need this break.

Really hope you wont have to change to IUI again,   you will get to EC. Hpefuuly last time was a one off and you will repsond well this time.


----------



## Laura36

Aww thanks Jule. I feel so sorry that you have to go through all this before you move forward.  I just hope they don't keep you waiting all that long. Your holiday and break in london sound great.  Have a lovely time and hopefully it'll help pass a few more weeks of waiting.


----------



## Jule

Thanks Laura.  Ive staretd packing and the weather is supposed to be great so we been shopping and ive got my vodka ready    I havent had a good drink for years because of the tx, so may as well make the most of these 2 weeks and then i plan to go back to weight watchers and lose all the weight that has been creeping on since xmas.


----------



## Queenie1

jule have a great holiday i hope you really enjoy yourselves. so sorry to hear that you have to wait before you can see the genetic cousellor. i hope that the time goes quickly for you. enjoy the vodka


----------



## miriam7

hope you both enjoy your break away jule   sorry you been feeling upset laura


----------



## kara76

laura isn;t iui the same cost as abandoning £739 unless you have icsi?
sorry you have been down, part and parcel of all this isn;t it

jule have a great hol


----------



## Laura36

Kara, I think you may be right.  Our last IUI (converted from IVF) only cost £546 though??


----------



## kara76

wow laura you might have got yourself a bargain there lol, an abandoned cycle or conversion to ivf is £739, i will be honest and wish i could have converted as it isn;t just the money, its all those drugs that have been pumped into ones body and not even having a chance even a remote one would have been something

im still gutted about it


----------



## Laura36

I bet you are.  It's horrible and I agree when you've taken all the drugs and built up all your hope it's terrible to not even be able to get an IUI conversion no matter how unlikely it is to work.


----------



## kara76

how many follies did you have when you converted hun?


----------



## Laura36

Only 1 big one (I think 24mm) and one tiny one that was not possible to get to for EC.  Rubbish response given my max dose of drugs - 450 menopur. I'm seriously thinking about donor eggs but kind of feel like giving it one more go with my own.


----------



## kara76

i had 2 big ones last cycle on 450 menopur 

i just wana know what the hell has happened to do this to me.

i don't blame you for giving it a last shot with your own eggs, i have to admit donor eggs have been in my mind alot since not responsing, it kind of takes the choice away if you don;t respond yet want a baby

im not sure if im gona feel at all postive this cycle well actual im not gona feel ok til i get to ec . i don't want to bring the mood down on this thread


----------



## Laura36

Kara, we're all here to support you hun.  I no longer expect to get to EC. I can just hope but if I actually get there I'll be over the moon.


----------



## kara76

my head hurts with all the thinking

off for  a bath i think


----------



## Laura36

Enjoy your bath Kara.  I agree, it's such hard work doing all the thinking about what will happen, what to expect and what to do next!  Take care hun.


----------



## Jule

Good luck girls you must try and be positive. all those negative feelings are no good for the body.  Try and relax both i know its hard but i have been more positive about us recently and Laura and Kara you must too, there is always a chance and dont forget you only need one embryo that is ok!!  

Im sooo excited for tom, my bag is packed.  We are taking so much you'd swear we were off abroad for 2 weeks lol.  CAnmt wait to make the most of drinking all my vodka to myself


----------



## miriam7

enjoy your vodka and holiday jule   kara and laura you gotta get your pma back   you have both had good embryos in past so theres no reason you wont in future


----------



## kara76

jule i hope you sat somewhere now with a lovely large vodka

ive tried drinking but im failing


----------



## kara76

my brain has decided to switch its thinking and i feel the fight coming back, i need a few answer from the con yet and my bloods but today i don't feel so sad about it all.


----------



## Taffy Girl

When do you get your blood results Kara? Glad that you are sounding a little more positive hun


----------



## kara76

i will call tomorrow, debs said they take a few days so fingers crossed they will be back


----------



## kara76

well i had to get a ticker really

need to start preparing for this next cycle and get some postive thoughts going

i still need blood results and a deffo protocol but i do feel better about things today


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Glad you are getting positive Kara, keep it up ! You usually set the example to the rest of us 

Miriam, so sorry to hear about your cat, I don't know where I would be without my furbaby. SOunds like you are ok with it, its easier when you know you have done the right thing. 

Take care all, I will be off for a while but still be thinking about you all.

Mrs T


----------



## kara76

mrs t you in for your op soon?

they don't call this a rollercoaster for nothing do they!!

i have my blood results and it shows low lh which indicated prolonged down regulation, damn that pill but on the up all othe levels are normal and my fsh is 4.3 can you believe it...madness


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Yes, off this week to be fixed ! 

Good results Kara, should give you hope for next cycle ?


----------



## popsi

kara thats great news... see it was just the silly messed up cycle last month   

love to everyone, sorry not round much today, feeling pretty low x


----------



## kara76

yes girls i feel alot more hopeful i have to say.

i haven't felt so down for a long time and felt i was turning a corner this morning. I will have some more bloods done on monday and at baseline nd go from there

thank you all for the wonderful support i really couldn't have got through it all without you


----------



## PixTrix

so glad you are feeling more hopeful Kara. It is a horrid feeling to be so low. That's it one step at a time and keep the PMA


----------



## Queenie1

kara so glad to hear you are now positive about this next cycle. forget about the last cycle. sending you more


----------



## Queenie1

what blood tests are you having kara. i'm having FSH, LH, prolactin and thyroid (on day 1-3). these were all done last april so having them re done at my gp. is there any other i can ask for.


----------



## poppy4

Hi thought I would join this thread.  At the moment i'm planning on a short protocol Ivf. I'm due to stop taking the pill on 2nd july and have baseline scan on 6th July.  Egg collection is booked for 20th July all being well.  The only problem is that i've had thrush.  I've taken stuff for it and had more tests and the tests came back fine but i still dont feel right.  I don't seem to be able to get any answers as to what is wrong with me.  I have to make a decision next week as to if i'm going to stop the pill on the 2nd july and go for it or wait another month.  I really don't know what to do.  Can anybody offer any advice?


----------



## kara76

hiya poppy and welcome

the pill can make you feel quite awful, it did with me

queenie im assuming im having fsh/lh/tsh/tyroid and maybe estrogen. im not 100% sure


----------



## Queenie1

thanks kara what is tsh and estrogen.


----------



## kara76

my list was a little wrong queenie im assuming im having fsh/lh/tsh/testostrone and maybe estrogen. im not 100% sure
tsh is thyroid  stimulation hormone, estrogen for ovarian function

i will let you know for sure what test once i have them more

day 1 to 3 tests are the ones ive just had

do you know what you last fsh was?


----------



## Queenie1

just got my old blood results out not sure if i have read these right as they are the print out from my gp and hard to understand.

fsh level 6.9  iu/L   2.8-11.3
LH level  3.7  iu/L   1.1-11.6

both these test done on day 4

ive had a prolactin, progesterone, ferritin,  thyroid function test.


----------



## kara76

yep that makes send

levels are fine the 2.8 =11.3 is the guide scale and the 6.9 your result

your lh looks ok  too

think i will check my old result before bed


----------



## miriam7

great news kara ..you can go ahead now and get your right head on


----------



## Taffy Girl

Dont understand all the blood results .... but it sounds like good news so am very pleased for you  

Good to hear you sounding more positive, Kara.


----------



## kara76

cheers girls

the PMA is slowly returning

i could have gone drifting today but luke is stuck in work so chose not too, got  drift dy booked for the 19th july so not long to wait

im doing some housework then i have to dash to the bank, get some dinner and go and see michelle for coffee and a goss


----------



## PixTrix

Hope you have a good goss Kara and Michelle  

Well AF showed her face, so start down reg 14th July. Woohoo on the way   Not sure what it is like for others but tx has seemed to have sorted my cycle. Prior to tx my cycle was anything up to 60+ days apart but the past few months have been bang on regular and seem to have been ovulating for a change! Not that that matters when there is male factor, but just glad going like clockwork so far to get ICSI started.

Good luck all x


----------



## kara76

pix its good your cycle is playing ball, often with ivf is tends to kick start things

wow you down reg the day before my possible baseline lol

its so hot in my garden ive had to come in


----------



## Cath34

I think I start down reg on the 13th also Kara! Whooo hooooo  
There's a few of us then. I know I'm not having my treatment with IVF Wales but I'd still like to post here as I feel I know you all.


----------



## Queenie1

sounds like lots of you are having tx soon. good luck to you all.   

cath we would miss you if you didn't post here we want to hear all about it. so don't leave us please.

pix glad to hear that af is behaving herself

thanks kara i wasn't sure which was the results.


----------



## miriam7

this is going to be a busy thread ..roll on bfp's!


----------



## Cath34

Yay, lets hope so.


----------



## PixTrix

WOOHOO bring on the BFP's so glad going through this with such a fab bunch. You don't need to ask that Cath, of course we want you around.

Yeah was looking at your ticker and thinking that Kara,


----------



## kara76

oh big ********

i have another speeding tickets, well not mine but i will have to take it 

so i have 6 points pending and 6 on licence yep that means a ban, thankfully i believe that 3 of my old points don't count, my biggest worry is that i went through a camera not so long ago at just over 70 so im praying that doesnt arrive or im screwed


----------



## PixTrix

Oh blinkin eck Kara, thats the last thing you need. So hoping you don't get a ban


----------



## popsi

oh no Kara.. when are your oldest 3 from and when did you get caught ?


----------



## Taffy Girl

Oh dear, Kara  

Have you been on "the course" in place of points yet? You still have to pay - but it would avoid a ban. How would you manage without your car?


----------



## kara76

a course instead of points, how can i do that?

i had a clean licence before i started all this lol mad isn't it. you knonw what girl what ever is gona happen will happen and i realise i have no control over alot of things, yes i was speeding and if i have to face the penalty well i have to 

im in a whatever mood now, who knows i could end up banned for six months but pregnant and that wouldn't be bad lol

always look on the bright side of life! yep ive lost the plot


----------



## Cath34

Fair play to yo Kara, I would be going mental!!!    If your 1st 3 have been on there for 3 years you can apply to get them removed from your license.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Loads of people in work have been on a speed awareness course, which they have been offered as an alternative to points - dont know much about it. The course is about the same as a fine and I think you can only do it once. Hmmm wonder if its a Bristol thing?


----------



## kara76

we have a plan lol

if they offer a course i would do it.


----------



## kara76

laura  how are you hun?

omg i forgot i offered to give a mate a lift home tonight, he thinks it will be 1 to 2 am and he lives a futher 20mins away so i might not be in bed at 3am boo boo , i couldn't say no as he has done it for us in the past


----------



## PixTrix

a late one for you tonight Kara. I am miserable because got to go to a quiz, this month our theatre group benefit from it so can't say no! How boring!


----------



## kara76

lol poor pix

im in the mood just to sit and watch tv and have a nice bath and cuddle up with luke


----------



## ebonie

Ohh kara i hope you dont get a ban     

pix i hope your quiz is not as boring as you think  

loads of luck to you all


----------



## miriam7

good luck for staying awake kara..make sure theres no speeding


----------



## Jule

Heck Kara that is a lot of points, lets hope you dont get them all and some on the cameras havent got a tape in them...  You must pay a lot on insurance, mine went up slightly with only 3 points!!

Take it real slow tonite..


----------



## kara76

i pay enough as it is as my car is a group 20 lol and yep now it will cost more (if i tell um which i will as the stress when something happens is too much)

my car is one of my pleasure

still waiting for him to call, i could go to bed


----------



## kara76

in my quest for knowledge i have always found lots of conflicting information and none more so than LH levels, nightmare. I have asked lots of questions and hope to get some answer when im at clinic on monday

laura you ok hun?

there were loads of us, is everyone hiding  lol


----------



## kara76

does everyone know exactly what protocol your on?

pix not long til down reg now


----------



## Laura36

Hi ladies, I can't remember when I was last online.  Work has gone crazy and I'm covering 2 other people this coming week!  Bit worried about how I am going to fit it all in.  

How is everyone doing?

Loads of us cycling in July/Aug which is fab.

kara, thanks for asking after me.  I'm good thanks. Haven't had much time to think about tx in last couple of weeks which has to be a good thing.  

I can't believe it's only about 3 weeks til I start down reg so it's gone really fast.


----------



## kara76

hiya laura

no thinking is good

time is going so fast i know, i wonder if my af will be late and i will roll over to the 10th lol now if that happens it will be tea party at egg collection PMA PMA


----------



## Taffy Girl

Just a quickie from me - wanted to wish you luck for your appointment tomorrow Kara. Hope its all looking good. 

Wont be long for all you July/August cyclers - hope this is a very lucky thread with lots of BFPs


----------



## kara76

nothing like a quickie lol

thanks taffy


----------



## popsi

kara.. good luck for tomorrow honey, what are they doing tomorrow


----------



## kara76

thanks popsi

they are doing a scan and some bloods and i will hopefully get some answers to my many questions lol


----------



## popsi

cool.. hope that you have ALL your answers, i still think that the last time was a silly blip that will not happen again xxx


----------



## kara76

it better not happen again or kara is gona get mad and bad lol


----------



## popsi

lol.. a mad bad kara sounds scary.... and TAKE YOUR TIME DRIVING !!!


----------



## kara76

it is very very scary, im not a good girl when im not a happy bunny

was chatting with a film crew earlier and they were telling me about russel crow having a helicopter to take him from fresh water west and how is travels by private jet everywhere wow thats so cool

why did i tell you that well i don't really no


----------



## popsi

lol.. because its an interesting fact hun, OMG !! thats the way to travel hun


----------



## PixTrix

yeah countdown to down reg now Kara. We may be in synchronisation Laura!


----------



## PixTrix

Posted that before I'd finished!! Just want to say hope tomorrow goes well Kara, will be thinking of you and awaiting news x


----------



## kara76

cheers pix

your ticker is looking fab

also stephen spielberg and tom hanks were picked up by helicopter from a heli pad in london (while ago) fly to luton, got on private jet, flew to france, helicopter to a boat in the med where there families were...............cool cool cool


----------



## PixTrix

Oh wow that is the life!


----------



## miriam7

good luck tomorrow kara    i would love a private jet but dont like flying


----------



## ebonie

good luck for tomorrow kara    Id love a private jet


----------



## kara76

cheers miriam and ebonie

i find flying so boring, taking off and landing are fun.....i kinda like turbluance lol i like boats when its rough too


----------



## Laura36

Kara, you are nuts.  I'm terrified when it's bumpy on flights and hate boats!  Good luck for tomorrow, hope all goes well.  
I'm going to phone up tomorrow and try and get appt for Antral Follicle scan.  Don't want to waste my money if there are hardly any follicles there!
Pix, what day do you start down reg?  I'm on short protocol but I'm counting taking norithisterone as down reg.  Will be great if we're both the same time for EC.
I had EC on same day as Sazzle last time and we both got BFP's!


----------



## kara76

thanks laura

AFC can be done at your baseline, its best to be done very early in your cycle. you could just ask at your baseline for them to be counted, yet bear in mind that AFC are often wrong and more follies can pop up, the only sure fire way of knowing if you stimulate is to try


----------



## Laura36

I was thinking of getting AFC done when I get to Day 1 next cycle. Bit strange as my next d1 probably will be in about a week.  So when I have to start noristhisterone I will only be about 10 days into cycle??  I asked about that at clinic and they said it was fine.  Sort of strange and feels like I'll be messing up my normal cycle.


----------



## kara76

ah then give them a call but please know that AFC is not the be all and end all and for me it just increased the stress levels.

i have read up ALOT of them as you can guess lol, i had mine done on day 2 of full bleed.


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Laura, I start down reg on 14th and baseline booked for 27th.   if get enough response this time E/C 10th Aug. Be lovely for us to be at the same time and clebrate BFP's!

Good luck all x


----------



## kara76

well girl i went for my scan and bloods

i was meant to see grace but she was away so saw amanda who was lovely

my right ovary has 1 dominate follie and 7 antral's so that blows the day 2 count out of the water, have to go back on friday for another scan and bloods then its wait for af and start yay yay


----------



## Queenie1

kara why does that blow day 2 count out,  did you have bloods today.

JE said that she did an afc on my baseline scan in march. but i didn't think to ask what the result of it was.


----------



## kara76

my AFC on day 2 was 4 on the right ovary and now its 8 so its doubled which has pleased me

i have to say it did worry me the AFC as my count was poor and there was no doubting that but now i feel like a weight has been lifted abit

yes i had bloods to they are looking at the lh level, they wanted me back on wed or thu but i asked for friday as im off work anyway, if i have already ovulated then we will ahve missed the surge but will view ovulation using the scan. i do feel in really good care at the moment, everyone thinks my poor response was a one off and im praying they are right

she did mention DHEA to me today which surprised me a little and said that it does improve the quaility


----------



## PixTrix

So glad Kara, that is good news. You will soon be in full swing of tx again with a better response x


----------



## kara76

cheers huni,at least i left clinic today with a smile and not in tears like i have done the past few times

saw amanda and sam today and he had the giggles as soon as he saw me, when i was telling amanda about speeding etc lol, he is so cute


----------



## PixTrix

you have had more than your fair share of low times, the only way is up now.
Oh what a cutie, you had quite an effect on him!


----------



## popsi

Kara.. glad the scan was better today, i told you the AFC can not always be accurate


----------



## miriam7

good news kara bet your relieved   now try relax cos this is going to be your time


----------



## kara76

it better bloody be my time lol

laura did you call?


----------



## kara76

call for my blood results from yesterday and nope they are not back, not suprised with that.

might aswel leave it now til friday i suppose.......keep wondering when i will ovulate as that means im 14days til baseline AGAIN

starting to feel excited again which is madness given my last cycle, i just hope and pray this cycle is very different from the last lol

off to sit in the sun and read, its boiling so sod the housework. poor rex is hot too so might give him a soaking


----------



## marieclare

Hi everyone  

Kara good news on your scan - sounds really positive for you. 

I think I will be about a week behind you guys, Cath, Pix & Kara. My recipient is all ready so I could come off the pill last week thank GOD coz I didn't like it! So I am starting downreg on 20th July. 

Am quite excited but nervous and glad you will be here to help me  I am sure I will have loads of questions!!

Good luck & PMA to all
Marie
xx


----------



## kara76

hiya marie, isn't the pill horrid?

so 3 weeks til your down reg bet you can't wait


----------



## kara76

i better go and prepare dinner ive been out in the sun most of the day and just chilling out which is good for the soul

tomorrow is the 1st July, can't believe how quick this year is going, its scary. i have loads of thing i need to get done too before august that is, dad's 60th a mates wedding oh and we are going drifting on the 19th July yay yay


----------



## marieclare

Kara whats drifting?
You are right I can't wait. I didnt like the pill at all I feltpants the whole time but you gotta do what you gotta do eh?


----------



## kara76

drifting is a type of motorsport which involves sliding a car sideways round corners its wicked lol

lukes just gone out to work on his car

i hear we have thunder storms on the way yay yay


----------



## PixTrix

Drifting sounds so much fun! For my piano grade 5 exam I'm playing a song called Drifting and it always makes me think of you Kara!!

Good luck Marie


----------



## kara76

blood results from monday are

fsh 6.3
lh 3.9

don't really know what it means but the fsh/lh ratio looks better than before

laura how are you? are you working too hard?


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Kara, I am not sure of the normal ranges but hoping that this is ok. Is it friday that you are back for more tests?


----------



## kara76

yes pix i go again on friday for another scan and bloods, my last blood test has bruised , this never use to happen, could be the fish oils i take

once i know ovulation has happened i know im so close to my cycle


----------



## marieclare

wow drifting does sound cool Kara. 
Pix thanks for the GL, i don't have a clue what I'm doing lol!


----------



## kara76

marie

i remember feeling like you are now

when is it you start? sorry my memory is crap, you need to get a ticker, if you click on someones it will take you to where you can make one and then just add it to your sig


----------



## PixTrix

Oo get them to do your next blood test on your other arm. So exciting now then Kara, getting closer. So when abouts do your reckon you're doing tx? Have you provisionally booked E/C?


----------



## kara76

im kinda exciting and very scared too
i have ec booked for thr 3rd august and im hoping it will be that date as it works out well, well kinda lol

what about you hun?


----------



## PixTrix

I can understand the mixed emotions Kara. I hope that last cycle was just a blip for you and you get a good response this time. You'll be a week ahead of me, all going to plan!. After getting over my early hours miseries I am now trying to gain some PMA. Like you part excited part scared. I am confident that will get better response this time because they had me such a very low dose of stims last time, I am hoping that it can only get better with the standard dose. Time will tell. If we have got any clashing appointment we will have to have a cuppa and chin wag.


----------



## Laura36

Brilliant news Kara. Was that another AFC scan?  

I'm having a nightmare in work this week.  It's so busy and I was away monday night.  Can't wait for the weekend!

I didn't phone up the clinic in the end (was going to book an AFC).  I mentioned to DH about my plan which was see how AFC went and if bad consider cancelling our cycle and moving to donor egg perhaps in Spain.  He complained that I am always moving the goal posts! He also thought it was just too much money and we should call it a day after this cycle (we did agree that the last one would be the final).  So I don't see much point in having the AFC now.  I want to do the cycle but probably best not to know about likely success as I'm going to want to continue anyway.  Does any of that make sense?

Hope everyone's doing ok?


----------



## kara76

pix a cuppa would be great

have you booked a baseline?

laura that makes prefect sense, and my second AFC just proves that the first one doesn;t count....kinda a pointless task really. I don't think men understand how we think, we always look forward because if something happens we have a plan and then don't feel the sudden rise of panic


----------



## miriam7

i dont have a clue what your blood results mean but must be ok   laura try not to worry and think to far ahead  i know its easier said than done! and you pix with your drug dose upped you should have better result this time


----------



## Cath34

Well girls, its all go with you all   Good luck to all this time around, there must be a few + this time? I think I will be having EC same week as you Kara, all being well. I cant get my bloody ticker to work!!


----------



## miriam7

i think we getter better results in the summer so with this weather there should be a good few   's


----------



## kara76

cath looks like your sig is too long, you need to reduce it....you don't need the url=http bit you just need to bit starting and finishing in [img]....you might need to reduce the writing in your sig...like me you have done too much lol

god cath we are so close now

i hope we have a bumper bfp...its well over due


----------



## Laura36

Yeh, a bumper lot of BFP's is overdue on here. Last summer was good wasn't it!?  So maybe the summer has something to do with it.  My EC is planned for 10th Aug which is only 2 weeks before when I had one last year and got BFP.  I worked out if I get a BFP and all goes well I'd be due on my 9th wedding anniversary.


----------



## PixTrix

Baseline booked for 27th Kara.

I can see where you are coming from Laura. I think the possibility of beig due on your wedding anniversary is a good sign.  

Hope youre right about better results in the summer Miriam  

so who are we all having tx on this thread? Laura, Kara, Cath, Marie. Have I missed anybody? Well lots of luck to everybody


----------



## miriam7

i really hope the summer does have something to do with it this time last year was good so wishing you all the best of luck ..you all deserve it so much


----------



## kara76

maybe we should do a list

copy and paste if your having treatment

1. kara


----------



## PixTrix

maybe we should do a list

copy and paste if your having treatment

1. kara
2. Pix


----------



## Cath34

copy and paste if your having treatment

1. kara
2. Pix
3. Cath


----------



## Cath34

Yay, thanks Kara, I've done it!! It was really doing my head in!!!!! Not long now girlies!!!


----------



## PixTrix

tickers looking great Cath, how appropriate with the plane! You starting a day before me!


----------



## kara76

cath loving the ticker, im gona get myself a new one tomorrow

its all gona be happening soon, better get drunk quick lol


----------



## marieclare

copy and paste if your having treatment

1. kara
2. Pix
3. Cath
4. Marie


Kara thanks I wil l try and sort a ticker out later, I can start downreg on 20th July so you will all be ahead of me!


----------



## Cath34

Yeh thanks girls, well seeing as 2 trips to Greece are contributing to my treatment then I thought it appropriate


----------



## kara76

not long for us all , marie you feeling ok?

cath i think its a prefect ticker. are you on the folic acid already?


----------



## marieclare

Kara yep I'm fine now I'm off the pill. Just trying to think of stuff to distract me til I can start...

Cath where in Greece are you going?


----------



## kara76

let fertility friends distract you lol yeah right lol

there is no getting away from thinking


----------



## Cath34

I'm not having IVF in Greece, I went for LIT treatment as my LAD tests came back and I wasnt producing enough blocking antibodies to protect the embryo. We went there and back the same day and this was my 2nd trip!!!! No more I hope, we'll see once I have my LAD retested!!!

Kara, yes I have been taking my 5mg Folic Acid and B complex vits for just over a month as well as all the other vits. I noticed you only take Omega 3 at certain times, Dr T told me yesterday that probiotics are much more effective than fish oils for NK cells? Also I have never been told to stop/start omega 3?


----------



## kara76

i have been taking high dose fish oils since september, i was asked to stop these before my op but was naughtie and didn't as i didn't want to undo the good work they have done, i have also taking pronatal vits none stop since then, recently changed from santagon to pregnacare

i have notice that i bruise more now since taking the fish oils

so dr t says probotics? and these are what? lol


----------



## mimi41

Hope you don't mind me barging in

Cath where do you get 5mg folic acid and what are the probiotics

Hi Kara

Hi to everyone else


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Michelle, how are you?
The 5mg folic acid are prescription only x


----------



## ANDI68

I've been taking 5mg Folic Acid Michelle, due to DH's brother being born with spina bifida


----------



## mimi41

I don't think i have any family history of spina bifida does that mean the lower dose is ok then


----------



## kara76

michelle yeah normal dose is fine unless you have a clotting problem like cath


----------



## PixTrix

You should be ok on standard dose if no issues implicating the higher dose Michelle. I am on 5mg because I take metformin which can interfere with absorption of B vits.


----------



## Jule

Oh Pix thats intersting cause i have 3 metformin 500mgs daily and i am on normal dose of folic acid.  Perhaps i need to ask for higher dose as well.  What else are you taking?


----------



## PixTrix

yeah jule you def should get the higher dose. I was advised of this by someone sometime on FF and my GP agreed. Had to flippin ask tho wasn't told to take the higher dose of folic acid when prescribed metformin


----------



## mimi41

What about my age though girls, does this increase the risk of having a child with spina bifida


----------



## kara76

michelle i don't know but im sure your gp would have advised taking it if you needed it.

my scan went fine haven't ovulated yet and its cycle day 16 today so af is gona be late, ive brought some opk so i can at least track it myself


----------



## Queenie1

kara that's good news that scan went well. did you have bloods done as well


----------



## kara76

yeah i had fsh and lh again

did an opk and got a faint line so im not surging


----------



## Cath34

Well done Kara, keep monitoring hun. You need to change your ticker now and count down to baseline!!!


----------



## kara76

i think i will change my ticker when i get a postive opk then its 14 days to baseline lol


----------



## Taffy Girl

Your little car will soon be motoring along Kara


----------



## kara76

at the speed limit of course

i drove all the way to cardiff and back at 65/70mph


----------



## PixTrix

Good news about your scan Kara and I am impressed that you kept to the speed limit


----------



## marieclare

well done on the scan Kara. are you using the opks where you have to not drink and not wee for 4 hours!


----------



## marieclare

oooh ticker worked yay


----------



## kara76

yay yay nice ticker hun

yeah there are the ones, saying that im gona do mine each morning i think as i don;t have to pin point the surge just catch it 

i have tescos own brand and it was reduce fluid intake and don't wee for 2 hours


----------



## Jule

Good news about the scan and you have your drugs Kara so ready to go.  Glad you stuck to the speed limit lol that must have been hard...


----------



## miriam7

loving the tickers so much easier to see where you all are in your cycles   queenie where you of to in spain?


----------



## Queenie1

kara good luck with the opk. won't be long till your baseline. can't believe you stuck to the speed limit that must have been hard for you lol.

i'm off to costa del sol, my parents have a small apartment just near marbella. we have been going there for years. we do absolutly nothing whist there apart from sit by the pool and eat out every night. i am looking forward to going but just wish i could leave my brain behind to stop me thinking about everything.


----------



## PixTrix

Have you had a +OPK yet Kara?

Oo sounds lovely Queenie, just what you need. I hope the chill in the sunshine will help you to relax and switch off for a while. Not easy I know


----------



## Laura36

Kara, well done on your scan.  Must have been a nightmare driving to cardiff and back at that speed!  Feels really slow I bet.

Queenie, your hol sounds lovely.  I feel the same about my brain.  Wish I could switch it off.  I'm really not that into drinking or I think I'd just get drunk!


----------



## Taffy Girl

Wow - not long till treatments starts for you all - so exciting 
Wishing you all lots of luck and   and   for lots of BFPs for this thread
x


----------



## Angels4Me

Hi all

Not cycling yet as today decided to take dhea

Anyone here take or taken dhea with Prednisolone?. I have decided to give dhea 3 or 4 months then have ivf. I've taken first dhea today but as also take prednisolone and clexane am little worried about taken meds together. FF nurse said that dhea exagerates the effects of steroids....any experiences, thoughts welcome

thank you
angels


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Taffy, it would be lovely for you to start the BFP's off  

Hi Angles and welcome. I can't help you myself, but the are a few taking DHEA and I'm sure they'll be along soon x


----------



## kara76

angel are you planning for taking steriods through stimms? cause if your taking from et it will be fine as you should stop dhea around ec i believe

how are you all?

no LH surge for me yet so no new ticker until it did

ive had an amazing weekend

sat i spent the day at castle combe as a mate was in a drift demo and i got a passenger ride and was drifting at 150mph woo hoo

today i went to the ivf wales baby party and wow it really gave me hope and Janet got me to give a speech lol


----------



## miriam7

and good speech it was too   tell them how many sigs you got!


----------



## Laura36

Kara, that's amazing.  What did you say??


----------



## kara76

lol thanks hun , i can't evenremember as i had nothing prepared, i just spoke clearly and quickly and tried to put across how important the campaign for funding is

over 120 sigs woo hoo


----------



## Angels4Me

Hi

Im taking prednisolone and clexane and baby aspirin and ttc naturally at the moment. Decided today going to take dhea then have ivf in about 3 months. Im with dr gorgy, not sure if he will say carry on pred and clexane througout ivf.  Someone on this site said, its good to stop dhea week prior to af...anyone know about this?  Really not sure about taking pred and dhea together!


----------



## kara76

i think you need to speak to dr gorgy and im sure he will guide you

have you got his email address? i know the girls down on the immune threads have iit and they are his patients


----------



## kara76

http://www.driftworks.com/forum/media-section/89054-castle-combe-drift.html

some pics of drifting

i was passenger in the green and white car......smoking!

/links


----------



## Cath34

Just ring Dr G and ske him, he will tell you staright away. I'm with him too and he's always on the end of the phone for queries.


----------



## Angels4Me

Dr G said its ok to take


----------



## Cath34

Glad you spoke to him.


----------



## Angels4Me

he said this previously to me. Think i will call him and ask if its better to stop pred whilst i take dhea for 3 mnths


----------



## kara76

have a word and clarify everything hun

i think i have surged which means baseline is 14days woo hoo.......i hope lol

cath how are you hun?


----------



## mimi41

Angels4me i am on dhea, i have been for 7 months now.  I can only share with you my experience which has been quite uneventful really thank god


----------



## kara76

what a weird day im having

i lost £100 cash of works money!!! **** i feel proper bad

Retested for LH surge and got nothing

luke just called and flowers were delivered to our address for someone else so i called the florist and all address details etc are correct so we keep them!!!

crazy day


----------



## kara76

christ the day get stranger and sadder

my mum just called and my nan hasn't got much time left! her organs are shutting down

she is in hospital and before this last turn for the worst she said she didn't want to see any family from wales! my parents and her brother are going up tomorrow and i hope that there is no ill feeling, she is a very ill lady.

think i need to get in my car and get going home and have a little cry


----------



## popsi

oh no kara honey i am so so sorry xxxx thinking of you love


----------



## mimi41

Thinking of you Kara


----------



## miriam7

oh no kara im so sorry ...will you try and visit her?   you know i said bout my uncle having 24hrs well hes had another liver this morning so we are praying this one works


----------



## Laura36

Kara, sorry to hear about your Nan.  You have had a difficult day!


----------



## PixTrix

Oh so sorry Kara, I am thinking of you  

Hope your Uncle will be ok Miriam


----------



## Taffy Girl

Kara - just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you  

Miriam - hope your uncle's going to be ok 

Hello everyone else - no long to go now


----------



## kara76

i want a new ticker but not sure whether to do one or not, maybe i will later lol

my router at home is broken so i might not be online for a couple of days while im off work boo boo

saying that i will at least get some housework done lol

so cath not long til down reg and you pix?

laura and marie how are you girls?


----------



## miriam7

you better get it fixed kara  hows your nan ?


----------



## kara76

miriam hows your uncle? 

i haven't heard how my nan is

im hoping luke has phoned sky and asked for a new router asap, life without the internet will be odd. i might have to go and sit in mcdonalds all day lol


----------



## miriam7

lol o yeah free wireless ... we are waiting to hear of my aunty she hasnt rang today yet but we assume no news is good news   its rather sad the surgeon let slip to my aunty liver was from 25 yr old ...my uncles opted not to know as he will be gutted


----------



## kara76

that 25 year old opted to help someone else and that is a special thing to do isn;t it


----------



## miriam7

thats what i think he they opted to help if my uncle didnt have it somone else would of .. think im going to go on register once im dead i dont suppose it matters bout my organs


----------



## ebonie

Aww kara im so sorry to hear about your nan hun     

miriam ~Your right when u say no news is good news


----------



## Cath34

Kara, - I', so sorry to hear your Nan's very ill. I hope you are ok?   to you hun.

Miriam, I hope things improve for your uncle. I hope he pulls through.     to you and your family.


----------



## Queenie1

kara so sorry to hear about your uncle.  

miriam hope you uncle is ok


----------



## Jule

Kara how's your nan, have you had any news?  

Miriam any news with your uncle, hope the transplant has gone well


----------



## Laura36

Kara, hope your Nan is ok?   

How are all the July/Aug cyclers? There are lots of us which is really nice.

I have to start noristhisterone a week on Saturday.  So it's only 2 weeks monday to my baseline.


----------



## miriam7

not long now and this thread is going to be busy


----------



## kara76

laura i won't be far in front of you

went to see my nan wednesday, so sad she is very ill and sleeping yet she didnopen her eyes and smile with them when she saw me.

i got a deffo postive opk on wednesday

will get a ticker i think


----------



## Cath34

At last Kara, thats great. Day what was your opk? So sorry to hear about your Nan though. Bless her heart.


----------



## kara76

i surged on cycle day 21, very late i know

wow cath 3 days til jab....its all go then huni

when do you retest to see if your lit has worked?


----------



## miriam7

sorry bout your nan kara   not long now tickers are coming down!


----------



## kara76

hey all how are you?

where are all the august girls?

my nan had a better day the last couple of days so thats good news


----------



## PixTrix

Glad your nan has had a couple of better days Kara, it will have meant everything to her that you visited  

Well I am on the last few day countdown. Excitement seems to have left me at the moment and left apprehension   It feels like my very first go because didn't do the down reg last time and converted to IUI so have not got to egg collection. 

How are the rest of you?


----------



## kara76

pix i understand how your feeling cause im terrified now yet at the same tme i just wana get on with it, my op was ages ago and i felt so excited about starting but after my last cycle well im scared lol


----------



## popsi

good luck ladies.. feeling scared in this tx rollercoaster is only natural xxx i am   hard for you all


----------



## kara76

cheers popsi

it sure is a weird ride, i have been having treatment now since march 2005 (excluding clomid) and i really never expected to be still going 4 years on


----------



## Juls78

Kara , just wanted to say good luck for this tx. You must relax and believe it is your time. 
Sending lots of    and   .
Julsxx


----------



## kara76

i do kinda feel postive, its a weird feeling i have at the momemnt. hard to explain


----------



## Taffy Girl

This thread is gonna start moving and get very busy soon..... 
Just wanted to wish this weeks down-reggers all the very best for this cycle. 
Cath - good luck for tomorrow  
Pix - good luck for Tuesday  
Anyone I've missed ? 

Kara, Laura, Marie - and anyone else I've missed hope you are all looking after yourselves in the run up to your treatment 
 that there will be lots of BFPs for this board soon
x


----------



## kara76

incase sky doesn't deliver a router tomorrow (the gits)

cath good luck with starting down reg woo hoo 

pix good luck to you too hun

marie hope your ok not long now

laura not long now hun, you feeling ok?


----------



## Laura36

I'm feeling very weird about it all to be honest.  DH keeps reminding me that this is the last go.  I am trying to feel positive but in reality I am expecting same again with poor response.  Just hoping DHEA has done something.  This cycle for me was only 23 days long  .  Don't know what's going on there.

Kara, glad your Nan is doing a bit better. Are you going up to see her again soon?  

Not long now for lots of us to start tx.  I need to get some PMA!!  

   to all


----------



## kara76

laura ive heard DHEA can make your cycle shorter, does this mean your cycle will come forward or will you just have to take the pills for longer?

i hope to go and see my nan at some point but not sure when, will try and go up with my parents i think


----------



## mimi41

Laura the dhea has done funny things with my cycle too.  I've been on dhea about 8 months now and it has only interfered the last 2 cycles.  Hope things go well for you


----------



## mimi41

Good luck to those who are cycling this week.


----------



## Cath34

Well I haven't been on for a while but can see that we are all bricking it this time!!! The time has come for me to start down reg tomorrow!!!! OMG I'm so scared! I'm worried that I may need another LIT when I retest my levels next week. I really hope not!!

Anyway good luck to us all girls. x

Kara, I'm glad your Nan is better hun. x


----------



## PixTrix

Thank you everybody - too many of you with kind words to mention all, good luck to all and tomoz for you Cath x


----------



## Laura36

Cath, good luck with your down reg from tomorrow!  What is LIT?  Sorry I think I must have missed that.

Kara, I have been told to take the tabs starting 18th July for 5 days no matter what stage in cycle I am at.  Bit strange as it'll be about day 17 when I take the norithisterone.  Don't know if that'll mess up my body.  Hope it doesn what it should this time.

Michelle, I have been on DHEA for nearly 4 months and once my cycle was normal length then once short.  I took norithisterone in between as we had our holiday so guess that one doesn't count.

Pix - hi  

So scared too. Think we're all going to be a bunch of nerves on 2ww (hope i get to that   )


----------



## Jule

Good luck everyone for down reg this week.  Hopefully you'll all get a BFP


----------



## miriam7

wishing you all lots of luck ladies


----------



## Cath34

Thanks girls. whooooooooo hooooooooooo todays the day!!!! down reg starts!!! Not looking forward to the yuck feeling it gives me though!! Interestingly Dr G has only put me on 0.2ml as opposed to 0.5 which I'm used to. 

Laura, there are quite a few of us aren't there, scary time!! Someone should get a bfp soon surely?!
 to you


----------



## miriam7

should be a roll of bfps like this time last year   good luck cath bet you are glad to get started what are you on o.2ml of suprecur?


----------



## Laura36

I'm hoping for a run of BFP's like this time last year when I was one of them!  Seemed to be a good time of year.  

Miriam, love your new photo of Maia, she looks gorgeous.


----------



## miriam7

thanks laura she is getting funny now and smiling all the time   there was a lot of bfps this time last year so really hoping its going to repeat itself for you lot


----------



## Taffy Girl

Pix - big day today - good luck hun   
Hope you are feeling ok  

Cath - hope your first jab was ok 

Not long to go for everyone else  
x


----------



## mimi41

Cath good luck with the dregging i hope it doesn't make you feel to unwell

Pix good luck hun


----------



## mimi41

Cath good luck with dregging, i hope it doesn't make you to unwell

Pix good luck hunni


----------



## PixTrix

Oh thank you girlies, your support means the world   I am at rehearsals tonight so everybody will be wondering why I am sneaking off early and they are going to just have to wonder!! I am somewhat anxiuos because haven't down reg before but sure will be fine. 

You are on the way now Cath good luck xx

Is it 4 days time for you Laura? Good luck xx

Where are you at Kara, are you waiting for AF? Good luck xx Has your router come yet?

When are you Marie? Good luck x


----------



## miriam7

good luck pix   what time are you jabbing


----------



## Cath34

Thanks girls, good luck to you all too.  Kara, where are you.........


----------



## PixTrix

Thank you   think I'll jab at 9 Miriam, although just want to do it now! At least doing 9ish not so restricted with being out most evenings with either piano, agility or theatre rehearsals. Hoping that I will be able to draw it up ok, I was spoilt last time with doing the gonal f pen and no down reg. It was only the trigger shot that I had to draw up. I feel like I am only just entering the real world of IVF!!


----------



## Juls78

hiya pixtrix,
just wanted to say good luck for dr today. The injection really is not that bad. If  i can do it anyone can!!!!!  

Julsxx


----------



## Queenie1

hi all,

sorry for the late good lucks, any way 

cath and pix well done on starting jabs and good luck .

laura good luck not long now.

my cycles are messed up as well don't no if that is down to dhea or not. (last but one cycle was 25days long, last cycle was 29days long) 

good luck to anyone else i have missed that has started tx.


----------



## Laura36

Thanks Queenie & Pix. 

Hi all July/Aug cyclers. 

Cath & Pix hope your jabs are ok?

I start noristhisterone on Saturday for 5 days so I guess I can count that as down reg although I'm on short protocol so it's not really.  Baseline on 27th July then EC booked for w/c 10th August.  I just have to get to EC this time!!!! 

Queenie are you cycling this time too?  I think you're taking DHEA for 3 months but can't remember when you started.  My cycle's seem a lot shorter with DHEA.  Not sure if that's a good sign of not.  I'm worried now that I should have been taking 75mg each day??  I have been taking 50mg instead as was worried about side effects - and I have had lots of spots.  I wonder if it would make any difference now if I started taking an extra capsule to make 75mg?


----------



## Queenie1

i'm not doing tx until sept/oct i will have been taking dhea then for 4 months and it will be just over 3 months since dh had an op ( he was given morphine)

laura i   that you get to et. 

i'm sure taking 5omg is better than none at all. you could up your dosage i'm sure it will be fine. 
JE told me to take it up to ec


----------



## marieclare

Hi everyone!
Well done Pix and Cath on starting jabs, Pix I feel exactly the same as you, no clue at all how to do the jabs... will have to watch Karas vids before I start. I am sure you will be fine   Let me know how it goes and any side effects. 9pm sounds like a good time, I was thinking 6pm but I'm not sooo sure. Does it have to be exactly same time every day? 
Cath how did your jab go ,what time did you do it? Do you mind me asking what kind of yuck the suprecur can make you feel?
Laura not long to go now, it will fly , you will be a week ahead of me for EC if all goes to plan. I think Kara is on the same day as you too? 
Hope everyone is right about the run of BFPs, will be great to see lots of celebrations on this thread.

I am trying to keep myself busy and make the time go faster til I start. Been trying to eat healthy and drink lots of water but not always succeeding LOL. Does anyone have any tips on particular things I should be eating / drinking at this stage? I have read about the pineapple and brazil nuts but thats not til stimming is it? 

Good luck everyone 
Marie
xxx


----------



## Laura36

Hi Marie,
Pinneaple juice is good for after ET as it's supposed to help implantation.

Brazil nuts I think are the same.

I think protein and a hot water bottle on your tummy are good during stims.

Lots of water is great.

I tried doing everything last time inc reflexology and baby aspirin but didn't seem to work.  The time when I did nothing at all extra I had a BFP so who knows?!

Good luck.


----------



## kara76

girls i am missing you

had some sad news on monday night, my nan passed away 

of course i am very sad, we are hoping to have a funeral date on thursday


----------



## Cath34

Kara, hun you know I am so sorry to hear about your Nan. Try and stay strong hun. Hopefully you will have some very good news in the coming weeks??                xxxxxx


----------



## PixTrix

thanks juls, Queenie, Laura, Marie, everyone! 

marie don't worry about the jabs the thought of doing them durin the lead up to tx is much worse than actually doing them.

Well my first jab is under way. I was concerned about drawing it up esp with my naff eyes but wasn't a problem and stuck it in without hesitation   Just waiting now to see how i react to down reg, hopefully no probs  

How are you getting on Cath?

Who's next to start?

Laura we should be at same stage when we do stimms. Have you got baseline on 27th?  I am there at 12.30.

We can all do this girlies, heres to our 2010 babies


----------



## kara76

pix good on ya girl, you will get use to it

im ****ing curses just got my AMH result and its dropped from 11.4 to 7.5!!!


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Kara.

Was it about 6 months ago you had your last AMH? It is like a yo-yo with you, with it going up on your last test and now down again


----------



## kara76

march 2008 9.2
december 2008 11.4
june 2009 7.5


----------



## kara76

so only time will tell what will happen now

its still within normal range


----------



## PixTrix

Yeah that good it is in normal range   that this tx brings your dreams. Hope af arrives as planned for baseline.

A question about the long protocol, you know the first scan before stimms does that have to be done during AF or is it ok as long as have had bleed and finished. They confusing me changing protocol!!


----------



## kara76

with the long protocol it is normal to have the bleed and then have the scan afterwards

sometimes people periods will be a little delayed and if this happen and your having your af thats ok too


----------



## marieclare

Hi guys, Kara sorry to hear about your nan, mine passed away in october and it was awful to see my dad so upset   thinking about you at this time. 

Can I ask about your AMH did you do anything to get it down? They told me last time mine was 50 which is well above average but just means I will have to be careful about overstimulating.Does anyone else have a higher AMH?

Well done on the jab pix, can't wait to be following in your footsteps. 

Marie
xxx


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Kara  

Thanks Marie, only 5 days for you now. Wow that a high AMH. Do you have PCO? Mine is 30 and on my last tx they guarded against overstimming because of it, but they over did it with me and I didnt get enough response. It is good that they are being careful because of your AMH, you wouldn't want OHSS. I don't think you can do anything to bring AMH down. Good luck not long now


----------



## kara76

marie

i too don't think you can do anything to bring amh level down,


----------



## Laura36

Kara, so sorry to hear about your nan.   

Strange that you AMH varies so much but I'm sure it's still fine as that's normal.  Mine was 2.3 last summer!

Pix, yes my baseline is 27th but 9am.


----------



## PixTrix

Who knows Laura we may cross paths over the next month.


----------



## serenfach

Hiya girls.. mind if I jump in?  I have been in here already, but it was weeks ago..

I'm in my 2ww on my final [6th] round Clomid before IVF start..

We've had our DVD instead of the open evening [did anyone else have a DVD instead of going to an open evening?] and we have our appointment to do our bloods [Hep B&C etc] next Tuesday. About how long after the bloods the actual tx start?

Thanks.. hope to get to know you all soon 

Laura Xx


----------



## miriam7

hi laura shouldnt be long now if your having your bloods done   kara im so so sorry bout your poor nan


----------



## Laura36

Welcome Laura.  Not long I don't think after bloods you can arrange an appt to sort out dates etc with one of the nurses.  Then it's just a case of fitting you in the diary.  I had to wait about 2 months for this next tx though as they seemed really busy.  Good luck


----------



## marieclare

Hi everyone, hi Laura, good luck with the last clomid cycle. We got the DVD too instead of open evening. If any of you guys would like a copy I have a very handy DH when it comes to technical things so I can ask him to make some copies. I think I am going to watch it again this weekend to remind myself of all the details before I start on Monday 

Pix and Cath how are you getting on with the jabs? Pix no one had ever mentioned PCOS to me before, but when I had my first TV scan they said one side "looked polycystic". I don't think I have symptoms really from what I have read. But then Louise said the high AMH also indicates PCOS so I don't really know... maybe I should ask at my baseline?

Kara hope you are doing ok, how long til baseline now?
GL to everyone

Marie
xxx


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Marie, getting on great no symptoms or anything to report yet, but expect it is early days. From what I understand I think that you have to have one or 2 symptoms along with polycystic ovaries to be classes as having PCOS. You can have polycystic ovaries without actually having the syndrome but both carry the risk of overstimming so good to be kept an eye on during tx. Not long until Monday now, good luck.

How is everybody else?


----------



## Laura36

Hi Pix, hope your jabs are going ok?
I start noristhisterone tomorrow!


----------



## serenfach

Thanks for the good lucks and warm welcomes 

*Kara*, sad news about your nan. Hope you're bearing up as best as possible 

*Marie*.. hi  How long after having the blood tests did were you given a date to start tx? I had a nightmare of a korning today and it's made me stupidly anxious now  I was asked to take my AMH results along with me this coming Tuesday, to the Heath. I went to the docs this morning and they've never heard of an AMH test  Plus, it didn't help that the nurse kept saying she was late fr other appointments and that she 'didn't have time for this'. I balled my eyes out like a baby when I got back in the car.. talk about feeling like nothing but a number, bejesus!

Anyhoo, called the Heath and they said I could have it done with the Hep B, C tests etc, so that calmed me down a bit. I'm probaby getting on your nerves already lol with asking how long? how long? when? when?  I'm just anxious.

Thanks again.. hope everyone here is doing ok 

Laura Xx


----------



## Cath34

Pix hows the down reg going? I can honestly say that its well and truly kicking in with me, I've been feeling pretty rough on and off this week. How are you feeling?


----------



## PixTrix

O so very close now Laura, woohoo good luck. i doing ok ta.

Oh no Cath, poor you   What symptoms are you getting? I'm ok thanks, no side effects yet. Well I don't think so anyway, I have had a bit of an upset tummy type feeling off and on and off food, but don't know if that has got anything to do with the suprecur. hope it will ease with you soon x


----------



## marieclare

cath hope you're not feeling too bad, hope it gets better as Pix says. CardiffLaura good luck with starting tomorrow!

Laura, I'm probably not the best person to ask, because I am sharing I had to wait to get matched to a recipient so it was quite a long time. Infact at my last appointment they wanted to do bloods again because its been 6 months since my HIV so its run out  But as it was the day before my wedding i didn't want the bruise so they agreed they can take it at my baseline instead. 
I'm sure they should tell you at the apt how the timescales are looking  

Marie
xxx


----------



## Queenie1

laura good luck for tomorrow.

cath sorry to hear your feeling rough hope you feel better soon.

pix glad to hear things are going well.


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Queenie, have  a fab holiday x


----------



## Laura36

Cath, sorry the down reg is making you feel really yuck.  How long before you start stimms?  Hopefully you'll feel better then.  

Pix, glad you're not suffering with suprecur.  I never had any side effects to that or menopur luckily.

Laura - welcome & good luck.  It's going to get confusing with 2 Laura's  .  Don't worry about asking loads of questions. Better to ask us that worry about it.

I feel like I've been around the IVF block too many times now as this is my 4th!  Took my first noristhisterone tab just now.  I forgot this morning   but it doesn't really matter as long as I take 2 per day.  Strange to think this is start of tx and no jabs just yet.  

After Taffy's brilliant news we ladies over here need to keep the ball rolling with many more BFP's (no pressure girls  ).


----------



## Cath34

Thanks for all of your support girls, I am feeling better today. I think between, headaches, feeling sick and now the arrival of   I'm sure to feel better tomorrow. I'm hoping to start stimms Weds after my scan?? 
Hope all of my fellow cyclers are doing well. Taffy's news is awesome.   Here's to a roll of bfp's


----------



## PixTrix

GRRR wrote a post, submitted and it disappeared  

Thanks Laura, I think I spoke too soon tho! You are at the starting post now x

Kara, how are you? I hope you are managing during this sad time   Hope AF plays ball for baseline.

Glad you are feeling better Cath, I didn't realise that AF could arrive so soon after starting DR, that is great. Good luck for Wed x

I have had a lingering headache and feeling irritable all day and got a horrid pain that knocked me for six when I was running my pooch in agility. I came home feeling so tired and freezing cold, the only way I could warm up was with an hour long hot bath! Gosh I thought down reg was supposed to give you flushes!!  For the past few mornings I have woken up with stomach cramps and am generally off my food. Not sure if any of it is related to DR or if coming down with anything??

Love to all


----------



## Laura36

Pix, hope you're ok hun?  Hopefully just DR side effects and that you're not coming down with anything.

Is anyone worrying about swine flu?  I am concerned that if I did get a BFP then get swine flu it may cause problems with the baby (or with me).  I kind of feel like I'd like it now please to get it out of the way.  Not sure whether that makes any sense though.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Just popping on very quickly to share some of my   with you all...... 
Thinking of you all and wishing you loads of luck.  
x


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Laura, think it must be DR, roll on stimms! Yipee just over a week until baseline for us   Know what you mean with the swine flu Laura, it is worrying. My SIL is pregnant and she is a head teacher and 2 of the teachers have got it. So glad that summer hols are here so that she can hopefully avoid it. I'm sure she'll be ok, but think I will keep my distance just in case  

Thanks Taffy will def share your baby dust, so excited and happy for you


----------



## kara76

hiya all im back well i should be as router was delivered this morning while i was home sorted car insurance for a borrowed car as i broke my clutch yesterday while drifting opps

so how are you all?


----------



## kara76

im on knicker watch!

my head is aching but af pains have stopped, af arrival tomorrow would be prefect and thats whens its due lol


----------



## Taffy Girl

Pix and Cath hope you are both feeling better   
Good luck for Wed Cath - do you have to go to London for your scans etc? 

Marie good luck - is it your first jab today?

Laura - you are on your way - not long to go for your jabs now.  

Kara nice to have you back - we missed you   Sorry to hear about your car - what a nightmare.  
Hope you are doing ok. Any news on a funeral date yet?
 AF arrives on time for you hun

Serenfach - when do you test? Good luck

I spoke to the clinic and they were having a run of BFPs ..... so   to you all 
Hope there's plenty more on here soon
x


----------



## kara76

they always seen to have a run of bfp whenever im not involved lol

ive lost touch completely with what is going on with everyone, sorry i will catch up

yes taffy, the funeral is on thursday and i hope to god that af plays ball and isn't late as i really don't wana go for baseline before travelling for funeral. i went with my mum on satuday and sorted flowers, even through its my dad mum its still a woman thing. I chose the same as my wedding bonquet which i gave to my nan on my wedding day

taffy hope your no dieting now lol


----------



## Taffy Girl

Kara - hope it all goes to plan over the next few days for you   Will be thinking of you on Thursday.
Diet? - Hmm - I'm sat here with a mug of hot choc and some shortbread - oops


----------



## kara76

choc diet then

you off work hun? you booked in for a scan?


----------



## PixTrix

Nice to have you back Kara, I hope AF plays ball, will be thinking of you on Thurs  

I am feeling better thanks Taffy, I hope the run of BFP's keep going!

How are you doing Cath, Laura, Fydd, Marie, hope that is everybody!


----------



## marieclare

Hiya everyone, kara nice to see you back, hope you are doing ok. 
Nice to hear there is a run of good luck, I hope it stays around. 

Well we are jabbing tonight for the first time! I was so nervous this morning I was actally glad to go to work to take my mind off it. Waiting for DH to get home then we are planning on doing it at bedtime (snigger  ).  Kara I had to watch your vid last night to work out how to do it but i still don't really know what Iam doing lol. I don't know if I will be able to do it myself coz I always look away when having blood taken etc, but I'm going to try. Any good tips welcome!

Hope everyone else is feeling ok

Marie 
xxx


----------



## serenfach

Hullo 

Thanks for your replies, ladies Xx How is everyone?

Kara.. you'll be in my thoughts on Thursday  Hope af doesn't muck you about, either.

Hope those of you DR aren't having too bad a time of it. Gawd help me when that comes my way, I'm a raving hormonal nut without any drugs!  Oh, and good luck, Ffydd!

Taffy  How are you feeling? Has it sunk in yet? You asked when do I test - well that's a good Q as my cycles are all over the shop. The Clomid has sort of regulated me to anywhere from 29d to 36d, so it's about a week off yet. I'm not a negative person [ I'm probably too much the other way actually  ] but I am a reaslist and after all these years and 6 rounds of Clomid, I don't think it's going to be a BFP somehow.. but that's ok. That's life, innit  I'm just on pins to start IVF now..

Hiya Pix.. Cath 

Couple of quick Q's whenever someone has time .. Is there a thread here which gives an outline of the different stages and some sort of idea about how long it all takes? We have our final blood tests tomorrow for example.. I believe we then make an appointment to go back, but what happens at that stage? About how long? Oh and tomorrow, when we're giving blood, will I have a scan??

Thanks.. hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## PixTrix

Woohoo, good luck Marie, don't worry it is far easier than you can ever imagine and can't even be compaired to a blood test, you will be fine and we are all here so just shout if you need to know anything  

Thanks Seren. I know what you mean about being a realist, but at least you know there is a way forward and having something in place can help x


----------



## Laura36

Welcome back Kara!  Hope Thurs goes ok for you and your family   

Marie, you'll be fine. Once you've done the first one it's easy!  And it doesn't hurt and nothing like having blood taken as you're just injecting the fluid under the skin - no veins involved thank god  

Hi everyone else too, hope you're all ok. This thread is getting really busy in preparation for the roll of BFP's.  Kara, don't worry you're right in the middle of this run of BFP's I think.

I think I stop my tabs Wed so hope to get AF by Sunday for baseline Monday.  What happens if AF arrives early? Does it matter?  Or if it doesn't arrive by Sunday should I cancel my baseline? Bit confused as I haven't done short protocol before.


----------



## kara76

marie it will be ok the first one is the worst

laura try not to focus too much on timing, you will only add pressure to yourself and everyone is different

laura im sure your af will come in time

cath good luck for wednesday

ive been dropping things this afternoon so af must be close.....need an af dance please girls and miriam get the bush out


----------



## kara76

pix can you post a pic of hedgehog here lol


----------



## PixTrix

how do you get it to paste a pic in?


----------



## kara76

you need to upload to photobucket, then copy and paste a link


----------



## PixTrix

o cool ta x


----------



## kara76

wow look at your ticker 6 days into tx, i feel like nothing is happening and i know its all then gona go so quick


----------



## kara76

bedded byes is calling me, im dropping now

night girls


----------



## PixTrix

yeah I know it will soon be time for me to stim   yeah it will feel like it flies on SP and then you catch up with those who have been doing LP! When are you booked in for EC was it 17th?

Night night, tired eyes!


----------



## marieclare

Thanks for the good luck guys. jab 1 done yay!
dh was absolutely brilliant drawing it up etc. I thought before I would be totally fine and really i only suggested him doing the prep coz I wanted him to feel involved and important. Turns out l actually couldnt have done it without him, I was ok til i had the needle poised and then i kind of froze and just couldnt seem to stick it in. I had a couple of goes but kept having nervous giggles / tears and moving the needle away. After 3 or 4 goes dh was being lovely saying, you can do it, and so I put it right up to the skin but I kind of thought it would just slide in on its own,,, which it didnt so I had to push a bit harder. my sight was a bit blurry.. you know when your eyes well up with tears? so i couldnt properly see... what a muppet... and I kept asking him if it was going in and how much longer. He was great should have been a nurse for sure, really supportive   bet he thought i was a right lemon. But he said I should get a sticker for being brave  
Hopefully it gets easier now!!
Kara hope af comes soon to keep you on track. Laura thanks for the encouragement I hope you find out about the timings, I don't know anyhing about the short protocol. Pix how are you feeling a week in? Have you had any side effects at all?
Take care all
Marie
xxx


----------



## miriam7

well done marie and hubby   now you have done one it will be much easier


----------



## kara76

well done marie and dh, it will be ok from here on in, luke won't even watch me jab lol

well girls no bloody af for me and i really need it to come today as i don't really wana have a baseline on the way to my nans funeral as it means stopping and starting and will have my parents with me and everyone will be on edge which in turn will put me on edge!

think i will call clinic if it hasn't arrived by say 4pm and see if it arrives tomorrow can i go at any time or would they be good enough to fix a time for thursday and not make me wait if not im buggered, probably worrying over nothing and you watch it will arrive but im on edge now


----------



## Cath34

Oh Kara, what a pain!!! Can you switch your scan to Fri?
Im in agony with af. Ive got acupuncture this afternoon too and God I'm feeling rough on down reg, roll on stimms!!! well not really, I'm scared!! London on the train for me tomorrow, so hankie's at the ready!!!


----------



## kara76

cath sorry your having a bad af but stimms will sort you out, good luck for tomorrow

im still hoping af arrives today or i suppose it will have to be friday which is a really pain as im working or meant to be!! i need to start the suprecur on day 1/2 and then stimms or day 3


----------



## miriam7

good luck in london cath ..hope af hurrys up kara i will do dance when trouble sleeps lol


----------



## kara76

ok af is here but i haven't booked a time for my scan because i can't get through, they must be mega busy but i hope they call back soon as im getting in a flap now lol

if i hear nothing i will go up in the morning


----------



## miriam7

yay good timing! im sure debs will ring you back shes always manning the line


----------



## kara76

im on edge as i keep having to leave the office and don't wana miss the call

oh poopy poo


----------



## Taffy Girl

Kara glad to hear AF finally played ball - hope you got your call  
Good luck for baseline   this is your time  

Well done Marie on doing your first jab - hubby sounds like a star - once youve done the first one they do get easier - I was so petrified of needles before I started on this rocky IVF rollercoaster - now I just luv 'em ....... (well maybe thats a slight exaggeration lol)

Cath   hope AF pain eases soon - Good luck for tomorrow  

Hope everyone else is ok   
x


----------



## kara76

no call 

think i will just go there for around 9am, was hoping for a set time so maybe i could of had a lie in....oh well never mind, doubt i will get a call now.


----------



## popsi

kara.. glad AF arrived honey, but was looking forward to Miriams Bush !!!    not seen that for a while lol

 about not having the call back honey, its not fair, but as you say just go up they will have to do it then x

cath.. sorry your feeling pants hun, I used to be the same on DR xxx


----------



## Laura36

Kara, glad AF arrived in time hun.  I'm sure scan tomorrow will be ok.  And that way you don't need to worry on Thurs when you can focus on giving your Nan a good send off.   

Cath, good luck tomorrow. Have you got a scan? Is it baseline?  I'm in London tomorrow for work, on the 06.55 train - bit flipping early!

Marie, well done on your first jab. Sounds like your DH could do with a sticker too  .  You'll be fine now you've done the first one.

hi Pix, Laura and everyone else.  

I take my last 2 tabs tomorrow then wait for AF.  Miriam I may be asking you to get the bush out later in the week


----------



## marieclare

Aw fanx everyone, hope tonight will be easier! Hubby defo deserves a sticker I will file that one away to remember next I am about to have a go at him LOL 
Cath sorry you are feeling so bad, is it suprecur too? I hope you start to feel better soon. 
Kara at least it arrived and I'm sure they will figure something out for you tomorrow. 
Erm whats this about Miriam's bush?!?! 

marie
xxx


----------



## serenfach

lol.. Miriam's bush? I won't ask! 

Hope you're all well? I haven't had time to read through everything since yesterday.. hope everyone is ok  
We were told today that our tx plan appointment is August 6th!  When I was having bloods taken, the nurse said it would probably be September as she says they are very busy.. I almost fell over when they gave us that date at reception though! I'm CD21 around about August 12th.. do you think they may start my DR then?? Or might they wait till my next cycle?

I feel a bit ignorant just jumping in and asking Q's, but I have no one else to ask and I'm a bit headshot to be honest. I had a load of Q's about Clomid at first, too, but I feel something of a Pro where that's concerned now lol. The only person I know who has had IVF just had twins after more than 12 yrs ttc [ there is hope for us all!!  ] so I don't want to impose on her for a while.. I think she has enough to cope with!  Any answers/advice will be much appreciated 

Thanks Xx


----------



## kara76

laura no one can really answer the timing question, maybe they will down reg you for longer for timing purpose or maybe they will say to start on your next cycle

laura bet you can't wait to stop the tabs now

marie glad your ok

well no call back for me so im gona leave at 830 ish and call on the way i think

might need to pop to a shop and get some new trousers for thursday


----------



## miriam7

Popsi i nearly chocked on my drink then  girls the bush is part of af dance  kara im sure they will fit you in if you just turn up


----------



## mimi41

Kara i hope they fit you in


----------



## Cath34

Loving the Bush dance as usual Miriam!! 
Kara, glad its decided to come just in the nic of time!! Just turn up, your a regular, they'd never turn you away hun. All the very best, text me when you're done. I'll probably still be on the train!!! 
Thank ladies for all your well wishes. xx


----------



## popsi

LOL !! Miriam.. sorry I could not resist ! wooo hooo ladies the bush is out


----------



## PixTrix

Glad AF arrived Kara, hope tomorrow goes well. Waiting for mine now, so do your funky stuff Bush!! Thanks Miriam

Well done to you and DH Marie, it all gets easier now. A week in I am actually feeling better than I was a couple of days ago, thanks. Niggling headache seems to have gone and cramps, just really tired. Just hoping AF arrives for baseline on Monday.

Hi Laura, we'll both be waiting for AF and sharing the Bush!

Hope you are feeling better Cath, good luck for tomorrow

Hey seren you're not being ignorant this is the place to ask questions, may not always be able to be answered tho, but between us we will try!


----------



## kara76

yep i have confirmation of baseline hehe haha, will be at clinic at around 11am

af pains are ouch really ouch

cath we are neck and neck lol


----------



## marieclare

LOL I love the bush Miriam thats ace. 

Kara & Cath good luck for today, thinking about you both. 

Pix hope yours turns up soon. Whats the score with baseline, do you have to be finished with AF or is is enough that its started? What about if its on day 1 is that ok? Pix how many days of downregging will monday be for you? Sorry for all the questions, I'm easily confused. My baseline is booked for 3rd Aug which will be day 15 of DR so hopefully thats long enough...
Actually that makes sense doesn't it as yours is a week before mine and you started DR a week before. 
Anyway I'll shuttup now lol. 
ps jab fine last night, no symptoms yet
Marie
xxx


----------



## kara76

hiya all 

marie af usually arrives 7 to 10 days into down reg but its not uncommon to be late,you will need to bleed before down reg if baseline is a monday and no af on the friday give the nurses a call

my baseline was all ok, lining 5.3, right antral follies 5 and left 3 ......debs found my left ovary yay yay

start stimms tonight well in 35mins


----------



## Juls78

woohoo for you kara...you are on your way!!!! I don't know what antral follies are but 8 follies sounds good!!! More will come in stimms!!
Big clap for debs...   

This is gonna be a good one... i can feel it in my bones!!!! u deserve it.

Julsx


----------



## kara76

aww thanks juls

wow look at you 2 days til ec bet you can't wait

my period is so painful


----------



## Juls78

my period was more painful this time but was shorter than normal so swings and roundabous. 

very excited about friday but also very scared too, i've been very positive but realistic but getting nervous now. I've done everything i can in the lead up to this tx  and now i have to put faith in the clinic and wait. There is nothing more i can do...and that feels strange to me.
What are antral follies? what stimms meds u using?
julsxx


----------



## kara76

yeah just trust in them hun

antral follies are small follies that are there at the stay of each cycle and it is these that will be stimulated. i will be using 450menopur to stimms

off to jab and then go to tescos

chat later girls


----------



## Cath34

Hi girls,
well I had my baseline too today in London and I had 2 follies that were 10mm already!!! Dr G thought I hadn't been suppressed enough and so did bloods, is oestrogen and LH. He rang me back tonight with my resuts and they were
oestrogen 153 and LH 2.8. Means nothing to me though!!!
Anyway I start stimms tonight, yay. Kara we are neck and neck hun!!
I've got to get bloods doe at hosp Fri and get them to him asap to alter dosage if required. 
Thats all my news. Kara, good to hear you're on track hun. xx


----------



## Cath34

Marieclaire, pix and Juls, how you all doing? God there are a few of us!! x


----------



## kara76

cath LH is low so thats good, did you get fsh?

yay yay we are all together and can go nuts together

debs did an ovarian volume scan today which was interesting, i doubt i will get my bloods now til friday unless i have time to call tomorrow which i doubt


----------



## Cath34

I dont think he did FSH but oestrogen seemed an odd number 153? Anyway he knows I guess, and I'm on the way now. Yippee!! 
How often are you having bloods done? Why dont you go local like me and get result same day? Save a journey?


----------



## popsi

kara and cath... huge amounts of luck for you both xxx

kara my thoughts are with you tomorrow darling xx

 to everyone else x


----------



## kara76

i only had bloods done today to check my fsh and LH, as things went a little funny after my last cycle

yeah hun , he would know best, we must trust them afterall they are professionals

so when is your first scan? get a ticker lol

popsi thank you hun, im really not looking forward to it.....its gona be so sad


----------



## Cath34

Me too Kara, I hope the day goes as well as can be expected hun.   xxx


----------



## miriam7

glad baselines went well   hope tomorrow goes ok kara where is the funeral ?


----------



## kara76

the funeral is in a lovely place called easton grey in wiltshire.

i hope its a celebration on life as well as a sad farewell


----------



## miriam7

hope she gets a good send off too shes lived to a good age ..these days we have to be thankfull for that


----------



## Taffy Girl

Cath good luck wth stimms - i dont understand all the bloods etc but you are in very good hands.
Kara well done on starting your jabs - hope today goes as well as it can - will be thinking of you.  
Juls - good luck for EC 
Popsi how are you feeling - has it all started to sink in yet - hope you dont have to wait too long for your match  
Miriam - hi - how is Maia doing - she'slooking gorgeous in her pic - such a sweetie
Marie, Pix Laura and Laura - hope you all doing ok -  
Hello to everyone else


----------



## Laura36

Kara, I hope today has gone ok hun   
Well done on starting stimms!  Not long now.

Cath, great that you're also on the way too.

Juls, loads of luck for tomorrow. 

Marie, hope jabs are still going well

Pix, how are you doing?

Well I took the last of the noristhisterone yesterday evening so expect bleed by Sunday now ( ) ready for my baseline on Monday.
I've never had a scan during AF before, is it a bit yuck girls??

Just got back from London then Birmingham, really tired.  

I just want to get started on stimms now.  My meds are being delivered tomorrow morning, yah!


----------



## miriam7

hope af hurrys up and comes...when do you start stimms laura ?


----------



## Cath34

Excellent Laura, come and join us!! We'll all go loopy together


----------



## kara76

laura thats great no more nasty pills, i have had lots of scan while having af and is ok

pix where you hiding?

cath how are you hun? hows the jabs? will you get blood results today?

marie how are you mate?

well the funeral was very emtional but also very nice, a family friend spoke about my nans life which was lovely. Saw lots of family that i haven't seen for along time, shame really as nan would have loved seeing everyone and having a few glasses of vino and a laugh. Didn't get home til midnight so feel **** today

went back to my nan and gramps grave after the wake and took for pics of the flowers

i am only 2 days into stimms well today is day 3 and i do feel sicky today but that could be all the upset. Didn't eat brazil nuts yesterday but did just under a pint of milk and plenty of water and a shandy to toast my nan, well it wouldn't be the same with water lol

my great aunt who lives in pembs wish us luck and said she had seen the paper and tv, bless

well that my news


----------



## kara76

my blood results

FSH 7.8 IU/L

LH 3.6 IU/L

now that seems more normal, nanny chwistek is up there working her magic


----------



## Taffy Girl

Sounds like the day went well for you and your family yesterday Kara - glad you were all able to give her a good send off   Sorry you are feeling poop today though - like you say probably all the upset  Hope you feel better soon x

Normal sounds good!!!! 

Good luck for baseline on Monday Laura? Is your baseline Monday too Kara? Your tickers gone lol!  

Pix - hope you are doing ok and just taking it easy 

Hope everyone else doing ok x


----------



## popsi

Kara... glad yesterday went ok honey, I was thinking of you all day  , glad your results are better this time too, see I told you last time it was just a BLIP !!! xx

laura, cath and everyone having tx right now huge amounts of luck to you all


----------



## kara76

thanks taffy and popsi

taffy you brain must be mush, my first folliw scan is monday so praying things are all good


----------



## PixTrix

thank you everyone, sorry I haven't been around much   Still waiting for AF  to arrive so can go to baseline on Monday. It is hard to tell if on way or not because have been feeling crampy all the way through DR, but really sore back, cramps, spots and sore boobs today so fingers crossed, may have to give clinic a ring in a bit, but so don't want to have to miss going Monday. Miriam can we have some more Bush please  

Glad your nan had a good send off Kara   Great that your baseline went well and stimms are under way. How are you feeling now, has the sicky feeling passed?

Glad your baseline went well Cath, how are you doing on stims?

Hope AF is with you on Sunday Laura. Don't worry about having a scan during AF, it's ok. So fingers crossed that we'll both be starting stims next week  

Good luck for EC today Juls

Good luck everybody, now the BFP ball has started rolling we will keep i t going


----------



## kara76

oh pix what a pain

your 10 days into down reg so its quite early, what time is your scan on monday?

laura what time is yours?


----------



## Taffy Girl

Yep my brain is officially mush - I did of course mean follie scan, Kara .... but you confuse me being on SP anyway 

Hubby says I have been a bit of a "dopey tart" all week  - I came out with something really daft last night which had him in hysterics for ages ..... do you think I can think what it was now though!!!!! 

Pix hope the   arrives soon for you


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Kara and Taffy. My scan is at 12.30 on Monday, so hoping AF will arrive by then. I am not going to ring them until first thing Monday morning if AF hasn't come.

Well Taffy it sounds as if pregnancy brain has kicked in with you   Have you got a scan booked? So excited for you


----------



## kara76

yeah give it til monday, they might want to see you anyway

how many day is a usually cycle of yours? do you have mega long cycles due to pcos


----------



## popsi

pix... my AF arrived the morning of baseline honey and it was all ok xx


----------



## PixTrix

Oh thanks Popsi, that is reasuring  

Kara my cycles were anything  up to 60 plus days apart before last tx, but since then they seemed to level out, which could either be the tx or metformin for the PCO. For the past few months they have been around 32 days so have counted and that takes me to tomorrow, so should be ok then?


----------



## PixTrix

Oo Kara, are you there on Monday too? What time?


----------



## Juls78

thanks for the luck and positive thoughts lovely ladies. Much appreciated!!    Well ec is over and it wasn't too bad, much better than expected. Still don't like putting things up the back door though. 

Got 9 eggies so hopefully they are getting jiggy with dh's boys and will know more tomorrow morning.      
  

Great news for you kara, maybe nan is having a word upstairs for you! Keep your chin up and  

Pix- it'll be on it way...have you done a hpt? they say do one and then as usual af will arrive.


Julsxx


----------



## kara76

yeah you will be fine huni

i am going at anytime lol as they are fully booked and im gatecrashing....maybe around10am

juls well done on your 9 eggies hun.......was the sedation good lol


----------



## Cath34

Well done Juls of getting 9 eggs.   that you get good news regarding fertilisation. Good luck hun. x


----------



## Juls78

thanks cath..i will take your prayers!!! xx

kara sedation was ok...felt really drunk and kept cracking jokes. They found it difficult to find a vein but we got there. so to relax tonight. Any ideas if i can have a glass or two of wine tonight et is prob monday.

Off for a lie down now and watch some crappy daytime tv.


Julsx


----------



## popsi

well done juls ... sedation is weird lol.. i had a few glasses of wine, but i believed it would not make any difference to the outcome, so its an individual choice .. some research recommends you have red wine as its good for womb lining


----------



## kara76

having a glass or 2 of wine to celebrate will do no harm yet its personal choice hunni so if you feel like it why not, youve done the hard hard and you have a few days now to recover. if you do make sure you drink a good enough of water to stop any dehydration


----------



## marieclare

Hi everyone, 

Juls well done on the ec, 9 is a great result, hope you have great news tomorrow too  

Laura & Pix hope your af comes soon in time for monday. Sounds like you guys will have a mini meeting at the heath on monday with you too and Kara there!

Kara, Cath how are the stims going, hope you are both feeling ok. Good luck for the scan on monday Kara.

I am fine thanks, think I have been quite lucky so far. Day 5 DR today and haven't really noticed any side effects. I have 28 day cycles normally and by this time day 25 in any other cycle I would be spotting for sure, its a real bugbear with me. So I am quite enjoying the DR if thats whats stopping it! i probably won't be saying that next week when I'll be desperate for it to come intime for baseline lol. 

Off away for a few days toinght, just me and the fella which should be good. we have his teenagers every weekend normally but they are off to turkey with their mum so we are getting a break. it can be a massive strain & its rare for us to get a wknd on our own so I'm really looking forward to it. 
Luck to everyone 

Marie
xxxxx


----------



## mimi41

Well i may as well tell every one i am hoping to start sp on monday.  There is no way i could get away without telling anyone as half of you are there on monday aswell lol.

I've been on marvelon and it has really mucked up my cycles all i have done is bleed.  I stop it today and then i am hoping to bleed again by monday or continue bleeding lol


----------



## popsi

Michelle.. HUGE amounts of luck for starting on Monday, its hard to know whether to tell people or not isnt it  , but at least you will get lots of support round here and if you dont want to talk about it, you can tell us to shut up and we will .. we are quite obedient like that   

marie.. glad your ok and its not causing you too much trouble xx


----------



## mimi41

Hiya popsi, i'm just being silly about it.  i don't tell my family though because that is too mcuh pressure


----------



## popsi

Michelle

When we cycled and adopted only very close family and one or two friends knew anything.. and of course all you girlies on here... I know what you mean about pressure thats how we felt .. so definately not silly, and if it is well I am too


----------



## mimi41

Who cares anyway popsi its our choice. How are you feeling


----------



## PixTrix

That is great news Juls, well done, hope you get plenty of fertilisation. I'll have to try the HPT trick! I think you deserve a couple pf glasses of wine, after all you won't be able to drink for a very long time after ET  

Great you can be fitted in when ever for scan Kara. Let me know if you do end up going later let me know and we can have a cuppa and chat.

You are doing well Marie, glad you're not getting nasty side effects from DR. Hope you have a lovely time away. 

Hey Michelle glad you are sharing the July/August journey with us all. I was only thinking about you yesterday, I know you had said that you would keep your next tx quiet and I was thinking oo wonder when?! Well we are all there in force on Monday! What time are you there? Wishing you so much luck x


----------



## popsi

Michelle

I am doing good thanks, busy at the moment decorating and researching all the things we need to buy     but its keeping us busy at the moment lol.. so our wait is ok so far lol

pix  .. hiya


----------



## mimi41

10 o'clock what time you there


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Popsi, been praying that you get a match soon, at least keeping busy will make the time go faster.

I am there at 12.30, shame would have been nice to see you.


----------



## mimi41

Probably still be there, i'm meeting jules for coffee.  Look out for us in the concourse


----------



## PixTrix

lovely


----------



## kara76

obedient popsi, speak for yourself lol

im gona hike a ride with michelle on monday lol

pix i bet we bump into each very soon


----------



## kara76

you girl want a laugh

i did 3 jabs tonight as i thought my needle was leaking , think im over tired


----------



## kara76

cath whens your scan hun?


----------



## PixTrix

I'm sure we will Kara! Get some rest!


----------



## kara76

luke is cooking and im drinking my glass of milk


----------



## mimi41

Enjoy your milk hun!


----------



## kara76

milk is grim lol

you know what girls it does feel like im doing tx lol feels like its someone else

michelle you any plans for the weekend?


----------



## mimi41

Working this weekend.  i'm trying to get everything finished before going to Canada.

I've had a root canal filling today ao i'm feeling grim


----------



## Laura36

flipping heck girls you lot can chat, it's taken me ages to catch up    

Kara, glad the funeral went ok hun.  3 jabs at 6 amps, that's expensive, lol.  

Pix, Hi, hope AF arrives very soon

Juls, 9 eggs is brilliant, bet you're over the moon

Michelle, fab news that you are cycling with us lot!  I'm doing SP too and have baseline Monday.

Marie, hope you're doing ok too hun

Ok, so on monday there is Jule, Kara, Pix, Michelle and me!  My appt is 9am and I'm going straight back to work so will have to leave straight after.  Hopefully see you all briefly though.

I'm worried about AF arriving.  No signs yet.  Miriam, can we have some more bush action please??

Popsi, Hi hun.


----------



## kara76

michelle ouch root fillings are painful lol

laura try not to worry af won't arrive today and if it arrives tomorrow you will bee good to go 

yeah 3 x 6 amps of menopur is a little pricey, only another few to go lol


----------



## mimi41

Laura i am booked for ec the same day as you.  This is one of the reasons i had to say i was doing tx because i was going to bump into everyone.  Hope your af comes on time.  I don't know what is going to happen with mine.  I've had my period but told to still take the pill, stopped it today so should get period in the next few days.  Miriam i need the dance this time

Kara did you use 18 amps then


----------



## kara76

yeah hun so far ive injected 18 amps, god that sounds alot lol


----------



## mimi41

My face is killing me, i just had a hot bath thinking that would help but it hasn't.

At least you are on your way.


----------



## kara76

some nice strong painkillers hun and sleep

im waiting for my dinner and then will have a relaxing soak i think

drugs must be kicking in as im feeling horny lol......better get some loving in at some point lol


----------



## mimi41

I would get some   in but always bl**dy bleeding lol

Enjoy your food, bath and sex lol


----------



## kara76

no shagging yet as im still bleeding a little, i think unless its stopped since my last mooncup change lol

god the things we talk about

im really hoping and praying we can all laugh our way through this treatment and then move over to the bfp thread and laugh our way through that too


----------



## mimi41

There is always something to laugh about hun.  I hope we all get to where we want to be as well.


----------



## Cath34

Hi girls, well there's certainly alot of pma going on tonight - great to hear everyone up beat.

I had my bloods done today at hosp and they phoned my consultant with the results and apparently my oestrogen levels are too high and so he has reduced my drugs (merionel- refined menopur he said??) by half and added another drug Fostimon. Anyway, he wants to slow me down as things are moving too fast?? Also I need to back to London Monday for repeat bloods and scan. I guess at least he is keeping a close eye on me, which is good. 
This makes me think that Kara and I re right about the amh debate, as he said I had sub optimum fertility yet 300iu of merionel 2 days in and I'm moving too quickly, so the way I see it is my body obviously doesn't have to work that hard to produce follies??
Speaking  of cost of drugs, I bought a box of merionel and a box of fostimon - £1000 and thats not 12 days worth I dont think!!!!!! Yikes its costing me this time!!!


----------



## PixTrix

Yay Cath the PMA is in the air! Good to see that your consultant is keeping a good eye on you. I think the AMH really needs to be looked in to and reconsidered. I am interested to see how I react to stims this time after a rubbish response last time with an AMH of 30! Good luck for Monday.


----------



## kara76

cath whats the deal with switching your drugs does one contain more LH or FSH etc etc

i feel pretty yucky today to be honest, head ache and full belly and of course im knackered and in work big BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Monday is a busy day for us all and lets hope its a lucky day all round


----------



## nott

i am booked in for egg collection tuesday 28th july cant wait to get this over with. first cycle bfn not good egg quality, 2nd cycle no fertilization, 3rd cycle donor egg bfn, 4th cycle abandoned due to not enough follicles i hope i have better luck on this one but somehow i cant see it ive lost all hope and am so negative now.  this is going to be my last as i cant take it anymore.


----------



## kara76

nott fingers crossed


----------



## Laura36

Michelle, yes hopefully I'll be there w/c 10th Aug.  I'm just hoping and praying that I respond well enough to get to EC this time around. It's def our last go so it just  to work  

Kara, sorry you are feeling rubbish today.

Well, after my post last night I started spotting so looks like AF has arrived.  

Cath, that's interesting about your AMH and response.  My last cycle I was also on 450 menopur but as first follie scan I only had 2 and one was already 20mm+ so makes me think whether I responded too fast.  Wonder if I can ask for some monitoring rather than get to first scan when it's already too late to change anything.


----------



## kara76

laura you could ask hun, cath AMH is higher than normal.

They might even suggest a day 5 scan, im having a day 6 scan after what happened last time but now i haven't a clue what day the next scan will be and that might mean i have to book a mega early scan and go back to work which makes me a little nervous after what happened last time

Not sure what im expecting monday, i am getting nervous but hoping things will be coming along nicely, its an early scan so maybe it won't show a great deal

laura you on 450 menopur again?


----------



## Taffy Girl

Wow what a busy little thread - its all starting to happen for you all now. 
Its so exciting   I don't know how my mushy brain is going to keep up with you all hee hee

Michelle - wishing you so much luck for your treatment. Hope all your hard work losing those lbs pays off for you and that your dreams come true 

Welcome Nott - hope this is your time. You will be well supported here . 

Kara - hope you are feeling better soon 

Hope everyones AF is doing what it should be  

I have to go into clinic on Monday too to pick up my prescription, drugs and needles so may see some of you there 
(sounds like most of you are at some point )


----------



## kara76

what time you gona be there taffy?

maybe the monthly meet should be in concourse lol

im ok really just feeling a little weird....


----------



## Taffy Girl

I can go in any time as I only have to get my stuff not actually see anyone but was planning to go in about 10ish to miss the rushhour traffic. i will probably be hanging around waiting for my drugs a while if anyone has time for a cuppa/natter....


----------



## kara76

see you there then taffy.

im hiking a ride with michelle and i think we are due around 10ish

party in the waiting room then lol


----------



## Juls78

Hiya everyone just wanted to join in with your PMA (i know i'm not with you in cardiff but you all seem so supportive)
Thanks for asking after me Kara...

I had 10 eggs taken on Friday and 8 were suitable for icsi. Had the phonecall this morning, been up since 7, bag of nerves. 5 fertlised so going in for et monday at 10.30. I feel a bit battered and bruised and now exhausted but good news i hope.

For those of you stimmming i was told to drink lucozade *sport* because they contain salts and minerals and stuff. Good for fluids that are needed. i drink 2 bottles a day 500ml each and at least another 2 litres of water. I don't know if it makes a difference but thought i'd pass on the info. Do with it as you wish. Good luck to everyoe this week!!!

Julsxx


----------



## mimi41

Juls thanks for the info i will try that.  Good luck for Monday


----------



## kara76

juls well done you, bet your please

some clinic advise to drink lucozade sport to protect against OHSS as the salts make your body hold water i believe

jab 4 just done yay yay


----------



## PixTrix

Well done Juls, good luck for Monday.

Well its like a mini meet in the concourse isn't it!! My appoint isn't until 12.30 so not likely to see you all. Saying that mind we always go early to have a drink before hand. But all depends on damn AF showing her face   Are you about Miriam for some Bush action please  

Did AF show for you Laura and Michelle?

Gosh Kara 4th Jab already. How are you feeling?

Welcome and good luck Nott.

How are you getting n Cath.

How are you doing Marie

Hi to everyone


----------



## Laura36

Well done Juls, 5 embies is brilliant

Kara, great that you've done your 4th jab!  Yes, I'm on 450 menopur again (have been on that dose for every cycle).  

Taffy, thanks for your good wishes.  

AF in full flow today so guess that makes today Day 1.  Does it matter for SP that my baseline is day 3? 

Pix, hope AF shows up for you hun. 

DH and I have been out all day since 10am and just got home.  Nice to be out all day but bit tired now. We've got the original Rocky film to watch on DVD with a chinese  

What's everyone else up to this evening?


----------



## kara76

pix any sign of af?

laura it shouldn't matter hun, they say cycle day 1 to 3 for short protocol

ive just got home from work and im feeling shattered


----------



## kara76

got to eat, drink milk eat brazils have a bath and then maybe chill for a bit, time is going so fast

we have booked a drift day for the end of august in a hope that i won't be drifting lol


----------



## nott

can anyone explain the abbreviations to me im new on hear and dont no what ttc , dh or af or any of the others mean.


----------



## kara76

ttc is trying to concieve
dh is darling husband or dickhead husband lol thats a joke
af is auntue flow as in period

don't worry your pick it up

how many follies do you have ?


----------



## nott

oh yes they sound obvious now.  i cant remember how many they said i think it was 6 so not that good and im not holding out any hope that any will fertilize im just happy that after tomorrow no more injections yipee.


----------



## kara76

hey 6 is a good number so try and stay postive, i know its hard

where do you live hun? im in pembrokeshire


----------



## nott

i live in caerphilly how come you going to cardiff if you live all the way in pembrokeshire.


----------



## Laura36

Gosh Kara, food, milk, brazils and chill out time!  Sounds good.  

Nott, well done on your 6 follies that's a great number.

I have a bit of a sore throat  .  Don't want to get ill when cycling.  

Right, I need to remember to ask on Monday about checking antral follicles, getting an early first follie scan (day 5 ish), lucozade sport (although hate the taste of it), loads of water (do that anyway).  What else should I be doing?  I don't feel very prepared and will be stimming hopefully Monday night!


----------



## kara76

i was referred to cardiff because it was the only nhs hospital at the time doing iui.

fingers crossed for your egg collection

you need to filll in your sig hun about your history#

laura hunni ,write it down and take a list

debs did my AFC the other day......have your considered taking steriods through stimms? don't worry your will be prepared come monday lol


----------



## Laura36

Yes, i will need to write everything down. hope it's debs who does my scan.

What would steriods do during stimms? And do they make you put on weight?


----------



## kara76

steriods can help response in some people ah just remembered your taking DHEA so they might not be good together, scarp that thought

yeah steriods can make you put on weight, im still itching to try the high dose ones im on lol


----------



## nott

oh thats quite a way for you to come.  whats my sig about history and how do i do that?


----------



## Laura36

Oh, i didn't realise thats what steriods were for.  Yes perhaps not good to take them with DHEA.  I'll ask anyhow. I just want to make sure I get whatever I can to help get to EC. I'll ask them and put it on my list. Thanks hun.

Are you working tomorrow Kara?  This weekend seems to be going too quickly for my liking!

Nott, if you go to your profile page you can add text to show your tx (treatment) history so people can tell where you're at.


----------



## kara76

nott as laura says add your information by clicking on profile as the top of the page, its just so we can all see your history just like ours sigs

yep im working tomorrow, can't believe how quick this tx is going, im trying to savour it in a way

next week will fly too and mil is coming to live with us for a but next satuday so gona get her to sort the garden out lol. Got my birthday and my days 60th Birthday and then drifting (hope not) at the end of the month oh and somewhere between i pray i get egg collection and embryo transfer lol


----------



## kara76

im off for a bath

be back soon girls

my belly looks bloated maybe is gas lol


----------



## Shellebell

nott said:


> can anyone explain the abbreviations to me im new on hear and dont no what ttc , dh or af or any of the others mean.


Have you seen this on the intro's thread hun
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.0


----------



## PixTrix

nah no sign yet Kara, don't want to have to cancel Monday. Blinkin eck its always been hard enough to switch my hormones on and now the damn things won't switch off   Hope you had a nice relaxing bath and you won't be drifting in August, you will be looking on very content!

6 is good Nott well done. you'll soon get used to the abbreviations.

Hope your sore throat passes Laura.


----------



## nott

great i had never seen that thank you now i know what everyone is saying.


----------



## Laura36

Pix, hopefully Miriam will be about tomorrow to get the bush out for you!


----------



## PixTrix

Yeah he usually does the trick


----------



## miriam7

its took me ages to catch up im a bit lost! seems theres a mini meet on monday lol pix and michelle sorry its took so long for af dance here it is


----------



## PixTrix

Oh thanks so much Miriam you are a star


----------



## miriam7

hope it works ..any signs yet lol


----------



## PixTrix

hey come on he's good but not that good


----------



## kara76

hey girls

michelle and pix any signs of naughtie af yet?

michelle, laura and pix good luck tomorrow with baseline

cath good luck with folliw scan hun

nott good luck with egg collection

marie where are you hun?

juls good with with transfer matey?

kara opps thats me lol good luck

yes i have now offically lost the plot, this week is gona fly. mil is coming on saturday to live with us for a while and i have plenty of jobs for her lol


----------



## Taffy Girl

Just wanted to wish all of you with appointments tomorrow all the best  

 for good scans for you all x

Hope the Bush does the trick for you MIchelle and Pix    

x


----------



## kara76

i think we should have some kind of PMA chant today and im cacking it lol


----------



## PixTrix

you start the chant Kara and I will join in! 

Good luck for tomorrow everybody, you know who you all are!

I am right in the horrors! What a crap night!! Just before going to bed I pulled the bloody outside door over my foot so had to go and mop up the blood off the kitchen floor. Didn't care about my foot, I was cheesed off cos had mopped the floor a couple of hours before   

Tried for hours to get off to sleep but there was a dog howling for hours and then woke me at 7 howling. I am so angry with the people. My neighbours told me that the people were having the older dog put to sleep. The poor thing had been poorly for ages and made to live outside. So now the other dog is obviously grieving and just ignored outside. I just want to go around there and give them a piece of my mind and tell them to find the dog a loving home where he would be treated as a pet   

So then at 8.30 my poor little pooch decided to mass vomit everywhere my poor little furbaby, so bang went my lie in!

To top it all off AF hasn't arrived, but I have told her that if she isn't here by later she is in trouble.

Sorry about the rant, you wouldnt believe it but am still actually positive about tx   We are all going to keep the run of BFP's going and have lots of baby meets to look forward to to next year


----------



## kara76

oh pix that is awful about the little old gieving, makes me wana cry

sorry your naughtie af is here, they might wana scan you even if it isn't to see what is going on


----------



## PixTrix

Hopefully, I'm going to ask if can go anyway even if means another trip this week. Not sure if it is normal on DR or not but have been getting some horrid cramps all the way through so it would be peace of mind to get checked. I think AF is imminent though cos boobs sore and spotty! Oh well can just go with the flow


----------



## kara76

my period has arrive on day 14 of down reg in the past so im sure it might arrive by morning

its not usual for af to be late while down regging hun so try not to get stressed or upset.

Its a funny game this ivf stuff


----------



## mimi41

Well i have got spotting, so fingers crossed it is af on her way.  Miriam thanks for bush dance can you send me some babydust now lol


----------



## nott

does anyone remember when they get there last hcg injection before egg collection cause i have mine tonight but egg collection not until tuesday and my partner thought that when i did it last time i had the hcg the night before egg collection and now im doubting the nurse has given me the correct information.


----------



## kara76

nott hcg is given 34 to 36 hours prior to egg collection so if egg collection tuesday tonight is right

good luck nott's with your trigger and i will wish you luck for egg collection tomorrow.

what time is your trigger (hcg)?


----------



## kara76

michelle i bet the witch is showing her face lol

see you in the morning bright and early, well maybe not bright lol


----------



## nott

thank you kara its 11 tonight i was begining to get worried.


----------



## kara76

oh hun good luck and enjoy your drug free day tomorrow

have they changed anything this cycle for you?

my belly wants to escape my trousers today lol, look all bloated


----------



## mimi41

Nott good luck for tuesday

Kara its a horrid feeling being bloated.


----------



## kara76

think im gona pretend im pregnant lol......i look it


----------



## mimi41

Kara why not you are allowed


----------



## nott

was put on a shorter protocol this time and 450 menopor ive felt much better on the shorter protocol not as many hot flushes either and a better response.  just hoping i get as far as having the eggs put back in this time.  thanks everyone for your support.


----------



## Laura36

Miriam, that was a brilliant bush dance!  Just hope it works for Michelle and Pix.

Good luck for tomorrow everyone. I'm really worried about this cycle, need to get to EC then if I get that far I'll start worrying about getting pg.  One step at a time, lol.

Pix, sorry you had a rubbish evening and no sleep.  I haven't been sleeping the last week or so, think I'm worried about tx and life in general lately.

Kara, Michelle - please wave at me tomorrow if you see me at UHW.  In case you're there early and I'm still there.

        - for all of us (fingers crossed)


----------



## mimi41

Wot time you there laura, of course we will wave to you i might even speak to you lol


----------



## Laura36

My appt is 9am.  I will talk to you too, lol.  I just meant that I'm hopeless at spotting people I know in a crowd of others and it's always so busy there.  
I have to get straight back to work so more than likely I won't see you both as I'll have left - unless they are very busy.


----------



## mimi41

I can't remember what you look like so i am hopeless.  Kara knows you though so i will rely on her.  We will be there just before 10 so will probably miss you.  If things go ok on both our sides then we will probably be in the same time for ec.  Has af arrived yet for you


----------



## Taffy Girl

Good luck ladies


----------



## kara76

is that fairly handing out babydust?

what time you gona be there tomorrow taffy?


----------



## Chattasil

Hi All,

Please could I join this thread as I am also a July/August Cycler. I am currently down regging (if thats what you call it) and start stimming 5th Aug with EC 18th Aug and ET 21st.
This is my first attempt at ICSI. I am not finding the buserelin injections too bad and the only side effects is the occasional headache.
Fingers crossed and good luck to you all.
Lots if babydust
Love Lisxx


----------



## Cath34

Evening all. Well its gonna be an early start for me tomorrow also, 6am in fact!!!!!! 
Kara, you ok hun? My ovaries are pulling like hell today, agony! I'm think my E2 levels are still up but we'll see what the bloods and scan say again. 
Good luck everyone with your appointment tomorrow, it will be a full on meet in the waiting room by the sounds of it!!!!!


----------



## kara76

welcome lisa hope you don't get too many side effects

cath good luck tomorrow huni and yuck what an early start for you, are you driving up tomorrow?

im ok but do feel very bloated and im praying its a good sign, i am feeling all horny so the drugs are deffo kicking in lol, my belly looks massive and i feel shattered and constantly full. i don't remember feeling this full on day 5 of stimms before. Just hoping for that 1 or 2 special eggs. Luke is being brill and cooked me a lovely dinner and now i have to try and fit in a glass of milk

cath have you managed to get some rest?


----------



## PixTrix

this ivf stuff sure is a funny game Kara. Yeah you right not going to get stressed or upset about it. AF can only arrive when she is ready. Hope you are growing some juicy follies and your scan goes well tomorrow.

Looks like you are good to go tomorrow Michelle if you are spotting. Good luck.

Good luck for Tues Nott

Oh Laura sorry you haven't been sleeping, it's amazing what races through your mind in the small hours. Hope you are ok. Good luck for tomorrow. I may no longer be having EC the same week as you the way my AF is playing up.

Good luck for tomorrow Cath.

Welcome Chatassil and good luck

How are you getting on Marie.

Good luck everybody


----------



## ebonie

Wishing you all loads of luck for tomorrow id love to be a fly on the wall in the wiating room with u lot at the clinic                                                   loads for you all


----------



## kara76

pix will you call clinic in the morning or just go?

emma wow thats for all the baby dust hunni


----------



## PixTrix

Woohoo Taffy and Emm thanks for the massive sprinkling of baby dust over all of us  

I am tempted just to go, but will prob ring in the morning and see what they say, Who knows maybe the witch will be with me by morning


----------



## kara76

try and speak with debs if you can, she is fab


----------



## PixTrix

yeah she is, will give a call first thing. On the LP do they like you to have had a full AF and finish it before scan or does it matter if it is at the start?


----------



## miriam7

wishing you all lots of  for the morning ..think its time the lucky bucket came back out


----------



## PixTrix

You are fab Miriam, thanks. Hope your mum is getting better.

Well I am on the try and get an answer in clinic mission   Is it 8.30 they start? I am about to try my fourth call!!

I started spotting late last night and know that AF will be here in full by the time I get to my appointment, but am not sure if they'll be ok with that. Womb lining was thin enough with me at this stage on the SP. Just going to have to hope that I get through by the time I have got to leave cos not sure if they like you to have proper bleed for LP


----------



## marieclare

Hello everyone am I the only one not at clinic today!  

Pix hope you get through soon. good luck to everyone who is going for scans today, am hoping you all get great news  

welcome Lisa, your dates look really similar to mine although I don't know the exact day for ec but it should be around the 17th. are you having your treatment in cardiff? Hope the jabs keep on being ok for you. 

wow Kara I didn't know about the horny side effect, dh will be thrilled   does everyone get that?

I'm still fine, no side effects touch wood. back in work and hating it. one full week left till baseline.
Massive good luck to everyone today
xxxxxx


----------



## popsi

HUGE amounts of luck to everyone for your appointments today 

                       

off to clean now social worker coming to see us later ... just for some forms etc though ... but  be good to see her not seen her since panel so have some questions for her


----------



## kara76

hiya all

lovely to see everyone today

my news is that my lining is very good at 10mm and triple lined and i have 3 good follicles on the right and 1 on the left, all measure around 12mm so the even growth is a postive things and debs was very pleased with that, i was bloody nervous and i think she might have been lol, yep i was disappointed but im kinda hoping for that 1 special eggie so onwards we go now. Next scan is friday

michelle cheers for the lift....yep i should be doing some house work now but thought i would pop on and update everyone


----------



## marieclare

Yay well done kara, all sounds splendid! I'm really pleased for you. Hope all the other scans are just as good  

I've just scared myself to death, read something on ivllage that said you should not have green tea because it prevents absorbtion of folic acid... I've been drinking 1-2 cups of redbush green a day     does anyone know the score on this? 

eeeeek


----------



## Taffy Girl

Kara - quality not quantity hun.... you know it makes sense.     for Friday 

Lovely to see you all and have a natter today.


----------



## kara76

yeah thats exactly what i would say and it sure does make sense

marie i have heard various things regarding green tea and i say if your concerned just stop drinking it, it would have done no harm so don;t worry


----------



## popsi

kara.. i remembering you always telling me you had your best response with the least number of follies (before the last silly blip  ) xxx well done honey your doing well and all coming together at a good rate xx


----------



## Juls78

Well had et this morning so am officially on the 2ww. I had 10 eggs at ec, 8 were suitable for icsi, of the 8- 5 fertilized but by today (day 3) only 2 were suitable to use. 1x 8 cell and 1x9 cell

So i have 2 little embies on board hopefully trying to find a nice space to snuggle in for 9 months. None in the freezer. Slightly disapointed but hey ho maybe this is all we need!!! 

Kara glad yor scan went well... still early days with stimming, but it is definately quality rather than quantity. your body can use energy in the right place instead of sharing it out!!!  

Sounds like you all had a little mini meet at the clinic- bet it was nice for a catch up and chat!!

Luck and positivity to all!!!     
julsxx


----------



## Taffy Girl

Yay - congratulations on being PUPO Juls - sound like good little embies you have there. Fingers crossed for a BFP  

Hope everyone else's appointments went well today


----------



## kara76

juls well done you

sticky vibes coming your way


----------



## PixTrix

hope visit with social worker went well Popsi.  

Remember quality Kara and your lining sounds great  

Hope all well with your Laura, Michelle and Cath.  

Well done Juls, good luck  

I didn't manage to contact the clinic in the end so ended up going up anyway. As expected, my lining was too thick so rebooked baseline for Friday so EC now planned for WC 17th Aug. It was nice to have a spin anyway and some lunch in the sun! AF is here full force now mind and is very ouch!


----------



## marieclare

Congrats on being pupo Juls, lots of luck for the next 2 weeks  

Hey pix same week as me if all goes to plan, will see you there  

Hope everyone else is doing ok
xxx


----------



## nott

glad to hear all is going ok with your follies kara hope it goes well for you nothing like being on this rollercoaster if only the ride was as thrilling as the real rollercoasters.  

good luck to everyone else on hear hope you all get your bfp.  dreading tomorrow its the wait after ec i hate waiting for the phone call and worrying whether any have fertilized lets hope i get better luck with my eggs than i did last time.


----------



## PixTrix

Oh cool Marie, I'm sure will be there at the same time at some point   How are you getting on?

Good luck for tomorrow Nott.

Forgot to say earlier, we were reading mags in the waiting room and I read my DP's horoscope. Don't usually take much notice of stars but we had a good giggle because it said that he is going to recieve some fab news without even trying. So we have taken that the good news is getting pregnant and the not trying part is cos we having IVF. So I think this has got  to be a good sign!   Ok finally going loopy but will hold on to any hope!!


----------



## kara76

nott good luck with egg collection, hope you get some nice eggs and some good embryos

marie and pix you girl will be together now


----------



## PixTrix

we sure will be, cool


----------



## mimi41

Pix good luck for friday, i hope af plays ball.  Thanks for the text hun it made me feel proud

Marie good luck with tx

Nott good luck with ec

Laura nice to see you today, good luck for friday

Kara thanks for the company and the support

Well i have done my first suprecur, old hat at this i am afraid.  I have three follies on each side of small ovaries.  Its an age thing.  I just hope i get enough eggs to put 3 back. Last go for me i think with my own eggs, age has caught up with me


----------



## Laura36

Well done Michelle, that's good having 3 on each side.  Lovely to see you today, looking very slim!

Kara, well done you on your follies.  Great news and as Taffy said, quality is most important hun.

Pix, sorry AF didn't play ball but good that you have a scan Friday. What time are you there?

Nott, good luck for tomorrow

Juls, well done on your ET, rest up and enjoy.

Marie - Hi, glad you're doing ok too

Well I had my baseline today and asked them to check antral follicles and good news I have 3-4 each side.  Thank goodness for that, must be the DHEA doing something.  I'm going back Friday at 9am which is early but I wanted to find out what's going on.  Did my first jabs at about 6.30 this evening and went ok. Feeling excited and much more positive now, woo hoo!


----------



## mimi41

Laura, everyone keeps saying i look slim but i can't see it myself.  We have similar follies must be a good sign


----------



## Laura36

Yes, let's hope so.  We both have about 6 follies and have been taking DHEA, EC the same week.  BFP's for us both in a few weeks too  ^reiki   
When is your next scan? I'm in Friday at 9am.


----------



## mimi41

I'm not there again until tuesday next week, i just hope i respond to sp.  All a bit scary and feeling very apprehensive about the whole thing


----------



## Laura36

Yes, I know what you mean.  My first and third cycles were converted to IUI due to poor response.  I dread that happening again as this really is our last go and I want it to be a proper go at least.  I am feeling much more positive having seen the antral follicles today.  Surely that's a great sign for you too?  What's the significance of small ovaries?


----------



## miriam7

this thread is real busy now..glad scans were ok ladies going to be a load of bfps    ...good luck for morning nott    juls hope your 2ww doesnt drag for you


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Michelle as soon as got home AF was here with a vengence for scan should go ok on Fri. Credit where credit is due Michelle, you should indeed be very proud you have and are continuing to do so well. Good on you, you look fab. Well done on your scan 3 on each side is good news.

Thanks Laura, I am there at 12.30, shame would have been nice to meet you. I think I'll have to start booking earlier scans   Good news about your antral follicles. Thats the way keep positive.

I am concerned with how this cycle goes. I never dreamed that I would respond poorly when they were so cautious about my AMH. To not respond when they said I could over respond was a shock, so I am worried that will happen again. But at the same time with a change to menopur at double the dose I am scared that I will over respond this time. Saying that even tho it is double the dose of what I was prescribed last time it is still only the normal dose for my age. So will see. Maybe with my AMH they will do more regular scans like they did last time.


----------



## ebonie

Hello ladies wow this thread is very very busy   
So glad your scans went ok will be thinking of you all and saying prays for you all          

Nott loads of luck for this morning        

Congrats on being pupo juls    for you BFP in a few weeks time hun     

love to the rest of you girls


----------



## kara76

lots of lovely chatting going on here

michelle you were a great support yesterday and sorry for the tears just finding everything so overwhelming and scary at the moment

laura you seem very excited and thats great

pix so please naughte af has shown her facr

marie any nasty side effects yet?

cath lovely to chat with you last night

feeling exhausted today so im writing this is bed lol

luke is being postive and i do feel fairly postive in a way, its been a long time since i cycled and my body seems to have changed alot and my mind is drifting off to thinking of my next cycle which i keep having to stop myself and live for the now cause there is no saying this treatment won;t work  cause it may well give us that much wanted postive results......less really can mean more


----------



## Cath34

Chin up Kara, you know you make good embies so please try and keep your pma. Its better to have a few good ones than loads of rubbish ones. He reckons 2 of mine are prob rubblish due to growing too fast!!! Also last time 5 of mine last time were immature so dont worry as you can just never tell hun. Come on this is our time hun!! Neck and neck  
No news from Debs  
xx


----------



## kara76

have you tried innnermost yet?

i dreamt about Dr G last night, never met the guy but dreamt he was scanning me in a shop window and everytime he left i put my knickers on and he kept getting cross with me...weird

im still in bed but really should get up as i need to go to the bank but can't be arsed as the weather is yuck and i don't feel like talking to people today lol, grumpy cow i am


----------



## mimi41

Kara that is what friends are for.  Your turn now i am starting to fret about my ovaries and i can't find any info on that.  I feel like i am over the hilll now and that i maybe should just give up the whole thing.  Sorry about the negativity but i can't help it today


----------



## kara76

oh michelle i am sorry your feeling negetive today, must be something in the air

are you in work?

im not even dressed yet can;t be bothered


----------



## mimi41

Yeah i'm in work.  Don't feel like it today.  I'll be better soon, hope you are ok.  Not long for you and remember it is quality not quantity.  I should heed my own words lol


----------



## kara76

its hard to listen to your own advice , i don't lol

i did start to google and thought its pointless as the answer isn't on google and i think you can wind yourself up reading stuff

bet you don't feel like work, i already don't wana go tomorrow. i really need to do things in the house but can't be arsed and i should go and clean the dogs mess off the lawn buts its ******* down


----------



## mimi41

I knew i would be like this as soon as i started.  I f*cking annoy myself lol.  We should ban the google button, all i could find out is that ovaries are the size of a walnut normally so mine must be a f*cking peanut lol

Did you email grace?


----------



## kara76

i think its ovarian volume hun yet even if your ovaries are small you have a good AFC 

yes i did email grace but have had no reply so she mustnt be worried, i am. im really scared and friday can't come quick enough


----------



## mimi41

I'm glad i only have 2 weeks of torture, glad i'm not on lp this time.  I'm havinf reflexology tonight so that will help relax me.  What you up to today, apart from bumming around lol


----------



## kara76

just bumming around and worrying lol

i have to go to the bank but cant really be bothered and i do need to do some housework but even that could wait til saturday, lukes bro will pop in when dropping off his mum and he will think its a **** trip as his house is spotless


----------



## mimi41

I bet it not that bad anyway.  Who cares what bil thinks anyway.  I,ve got to get on, i have a meeting this afternoon but so can't be bothered to do anything.  Its p*ssing down here, the weather doesn't help with pma if it was sunny i might feel better lol


----------



## kara76

yep ******* down here too

think i better have another cuppa lol


----------



## mimi41

Got to get on see you soon and good luck for friday hun, i have everything crossed for you


----------



## kara76

chat soon michelle and take care

good luck with the menopur


----------



## Taffy Girl

Step away from the Google button you pair         

Michelle as we all know nuts come in all shapes and sizes  
PMSL at your dream Kara 
Sending you both lots of positive vibes     - and some cyber-sunshine - we have some in Bristol that you are welcome to as I am glued to my desk here 

I am sure that housework was on the banned list during treatment - surely cleaning cant be good for you when you are growing follies.....  

Pix - sorry you are delayed a little - but wishing you all the best for Friday's scan
Laura   for a good response for you this time  
Cath - hope things are going to plan for you  
Nott - Good luck to you too  

Such a busy board its difficult to keep up with you - so apologies anyone I've missed- but wishing you all all the very best


----------



## kara76

i have given up with google, what i need is my own scanner lol

would love your sunshine


----------



## popsi

hey Kara and Michelle... what are you two like      your lucky I dont live near you or i would  come round and give you both a big huge kick up the    , and goodle is not a bl00dy doctor and he does not have the answers you ladies need !!!!! now move away from google and stay away from it !!!

Michelle I am sure your ovaries are fine honey or they would have said, peanut of walnut they are doing a great job. xx

kara.. if it makes you feel better why not go for a scan tomorrow sweetie, but please try to stop stressing your doing your body and mind no good at all xx

Taffy Girl,, help me beat these two into happines !! xx hope your ok hun

laura.. hope your ok xx

cant remember if anyone else is in here now my mind is gone LOL !!! .. been a manic morning my friend and her little girl came to visit, as planned, then I was going shopping and to pick DH up from work and go for a nice lunch.. but then the bl00dy plumber has turned up when he is supposed to be coming tomorrow, and is now fitting new taps for me !! so looks like shopping not gonna happen !! but lunch should    men !!!!!


----------



## kara76

popsi what a busy morning

i have just been to the bank but couldn't park so came home lol


----------



## mimi41

Popsi you are right i do need a kick up the butt


----------



## nott

hi everyone well they managed to get 4 eggs not as good as before so im not holding out much hope now but even if we can get 1 to fertilize and hopfully they will be good quality ive become so negative now im not even expecting a good call tomorrow.  i tell you what though ive found this time round my breasts have been so painful and feel like bricks.


----------



## kara76

nott fingers crossed for you, i hope and pray that you get a good call tomorrow

do you feel ok?


----------



## kara76

i have called clinic and left a message as i do need some reasurance from them that leaving a scan til friday is ok, im bloody scared and my belly is feeling massive


----------



## nott

not feeling too bad was a bit teary at the hospital buts me im a big baby the minute the put the needle in thats the end of me i cant stop myself crying.  feeling quite tired now though gonna have a sleep i think


----------



## kara76

nott go and tuck yourself up in bed and get some rest


----------



## kara76

update

im having a day 8 scan tomorrow so have sorted things with work and i will now be working saturday which isn't ideal what with mil coming but means sod the housework lol

i managed to get myself in a right flap but do feel calmer now


----------



## Taffy Girl

Nott - just to say 4 is a good number ..... I got 4 eggs only a few weeks ago and got a BFP
 for good fertilisation for you. 
Hope you have a nice sleep and that you have a lovely phone call in the morning   

Kara - glad you decided to go for it - hope your scan goes well tomorrow and puts your mind at rest hun


----------



## kara76

michelle and laura good luck with the menpur tonight

just cooked a casserole kara stylie which means whatever is left in the fridge goes in lol


----------



## kara76

quiet here tonight

just been to the shop for some nice food, yep its naughtie but i think a few treats while going through all this is well deserved


----------



## popsi

ooohhh Kara.. what nice things did you buy


----------



## kara76

lots of chocolate lol and a nice yoghurt


----------



## popsi

sounds like a good healty balance to me hun   ... hope your feeling better tonight


----------



## kara76

yeah i am kinda, feeling like what will be will be and i hope and pray i don';t have to do this again

i do in a very strange way feel like this just could work! its hard to explain


----------



## popsi

strange or not hun, i am glad your feeling like that, things sometimes happen when you least expect it


----------



## PixTrix

Good luck Nott, try not to worry and listen to Taffy and her proof!  

Want to send you a big   Kara and Michelle, it has been a tough day for you both. Hope you are both feeling better tonight. Glad you managed to get a scan Kara.

Well I have felt poop all day today both physically and emotionally. I am having the AF from hell, but to take a positive from that my lining should be looking good on friday! I don't know why but I am feeling utterly exhausted and low. So will be good to see fri and start stims and get some excitement back! Not feeling negative about tx, think just a consequence of 2 weeks of down reg!

On top of everything I am feeling so damn guilty. I went to let my Poodle out last night and I could hear my Bichon in my bag so ran in to check on her but didn't seem as if she had stolen anything. Then this afternoon she started panting out of control and vomited 2 whole large brazils (minus the chocolate lol). They both shot out in one go. This was followed by 5 doses of massive vomiting. So rushed her off to the vet. She gave her an injection to stop the sickness and examined her. The vet couldn't feel any obviuos signs of any other nuts trapped anywhere but is possible so just need to keep an eye on her tonight and she how she goes. I am such an idiot, hope the blinking brazils bring me more luck!!! I am usually so careful but just not with it at the moment  

Baby dust to all x


----------



## kara76

oh pix your feelings are probably down to down reg as it really does make you feel ****

try not to feel guilty these things happen


----------



## mimi41

Hi all

Done my injection, i forgot how fiddly the menopur mixing is!

I've lost my pma, i'm not going to go into how i am feeling cos it is unfair.  I hope everyone else is having a better day


----------



## kara76

michelle it is a little tricky, i kinda like it in a way and have the mixing down to a fine art

if you want to share your feelings do hun. i think roller coaster is a prefect word for ivf and i bloody hate roller coasters lol

any notice that all the tickers aren;t working?


----------



## mimi41

Kara i've been in tears, i feel totally useless.  I'll be better tomorrow


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Kara.
Yeah I know thought it was just me glad you have said because I keep refreshing the page!

Hey Michelle we are here to listen, no good for you to bottle it all up. You are not useless   Oo I am using menopur this time have never used it before so hoping my naff eyes will cope with the mixing!


----------



## Taffy Girl

Sending lots of cyber     to you all - Hope you are all feeling better and get your PMA's back soon
Thinking of you all and sending you lots of     and    

x


----------



## mimi41

Thanks Pix, i just don't want to bring negativity to anyone else.  One miserable cow is enough


----------



## kara76

oh michelle my lovely friend, tears are more normal than you know, the start of treatment can be an exciting time but can also be a very scary time and its this fear thats makes us fear what is going to happen

i too have been in tears today because i fightened

this is a place where we can share good times and bad times.

what willbe will be and nothing will change that, how ever much we worry. I have switch my mindset a bit and am able to stay a little calmer after giving myself a bit of a talking too


----------



## kara76

im having alot of ovary pain tonight, god knows how the high responders must feel


----------



## mimi41

Hopefully kara that means that all those follies are growing bigger and bigger


----------



## kara76

yeah im sure that what it does mean , its uncomfy

think i will nip and have a bath as im a bit of a stinky so luke says 

be back in a little bit


----------



## mimi41

Have a good bath hun!


----------



## PixTrix

hope you have a nice relaxing bath Kara, sounds like those follies are growing.

I'm sure none of us want you to be upset and alone with your thoughts Michelle. It is such a worrying time, with lots of thoughts racing and thinking of the end result, it is bound to send emotions all over the place. I don't want to push you but if there is anything that you want to share or get off your chest, I am happy to listen you have my number or PM if you want if you feel you don't want to bring the thread down (although I am sure  you wouldn't) I promise what you are feeling won't bring me down.


----------



## mimi41

Thanks pix, if i don't feel better tomo i'll pm you your a darling


----------



## PixTrix

always here


----------



## kara76

group hug girls

i spoke to my boss early (mrs boss) and told her about my follies and she said 'only 4' as if i needed ****ing reminding that i only have 4 lol


----------



## mimi41

Group hugs all round.  Sorry girls i promise i will be happier tomorrow


----------



## PixTrix

yay group hugs.


----------



## kara76

michelle i hope you feel better for you not for us matey


----------



## mimi41

Kara hope your scan goes well tomorrow hunni, god you'll be on the 2ww before you know it.

Are you eating brazil nuts now or on 2ww


----------



## kara76

sshh thats scary lol, taking it one step at a time

yep im eating brazil nuts now will be glad to stop the milk yuck yuck


----------



## btbam

Hello - I'm hoping someone who knows about IVF is online can help me a little!

I'm on my 2nd IUI but have been for my scan today and have too many follies   .  They've asked if we want to convert to IVF but as we only get one IVF funded here in wales, we only want to take it if we've got a good chance. The alternative is to proceed with IUI and follical reduction.

I'm cd 10, on suprecur and menopur (75iu) - my scan showed 5 follies on L (17.5, 13.1, 8.8, 9, & 6.9mm) & 5 on the R (16.9, 16, 15.2, 14 & 14mm) - too many for IUI but apparently they need to be bigger for IVF.  My uterus lining is 12mm.  If we chose IVF they'll do a scan on friday and then EC on monday.  

Do you think this sounds ok for IVF ( I've no idea how big or how many follies there should be at this stage) or should we stick with IUI? 

I'd be really grateful for anyone's opinion.

Thanks  xx


----------



## mimi41

Will you be eating them all the way through the 2ww or just while stimming, i can't remember


----------



## kara76

yep all the way through

btbam your follies look pretty good to me, its a hard choice to make and it really depends on what happen on friday. your sizes look good at the moment and by friday all should be at a good size for ivf, lining is also looking vert good and all that with such a low dose....well done you

im off girls night night


----------



## mimi41

btbam welcome, wait for the outcome on friday and then decide.  All your follies sound fab

Good night kara and all


----------



## btbam

Thanks Kara & Michelle.   I need to decide tonight whether to continue on 75iu (IVF) or reduce to 37.5 (IUI) - it's reassuring to hear that it's looking ok though.

Night all


----------



## PixTrix

Goodnight, hope restful sleep is had by all.

Big welcome and lots of luck btbam


----------



## Laura36

Aww, Michelle & Kara I hope you're both ok.  ^hugme  

I'm in a state of blissful ignorance thinking about my antral follies!  I've been talking to them to try and encourage them to grow    Then this evening I messed up my menopur jab.  I think i must have hit a blood vessel but continued anyway then when I took the needle out it bled quite a bit.  Not sure whether that means the drugs don't work?? Any ideas?  I decided I'd better do a top up just in case so did 1 ampoule more then only injected about two thirds of it in the end.  Think I'm going   

Sorry for the me post. I've been in London today for work and only just got online.  Feeling very tired.  Hi to everyone. I'll chat more tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## PixTrix

Sounds like you've had a busy day Laura, hope you manage to get some rest. Keep the positivity your antral follicles are a good sign


----------



## miriam7

sending hugs and luck to all that need them  btbam you have a hard decision to make ..im no help as only had the 1 ivf and cant remember how many follies i had  does sound like you have a nice lot tho


----------



## Taffy Girl

Kara good luck for your scan today       those follies of yours are coming along nicely and that you are reassured  

Michelle I was often a bit weepy and emotional after reflexology - was it yesterday you were having yours? Maybe its just your hormones and emotions getting in balance.      Hope you are feeling a little brighter today - but as others have said you are not alone in this we are here for you (Online or off )    x 

Laura - sounds like you are having a busy time - dont overdo it!   
I had a few bleeders and dont think its anything to worry about  (although everything is a worry with this IVF lark innit?!) 
Hope tonights jab is better for you 

Pix Hope AF is less painful today - but like you say hopefully you'll be all ready by Friday  
Hows the toe doing? 

Cath - how are you doing hun?   its all going to plan for you  

Nott - good luck for the call today - will be thinking of you      

Marie - hope things are going ok for you too  

BTBam - welcome and good luck with your decision - your follies sound good to me.  

Any one else cycling that I've missed  

And a big hello to the few of us that are not cycling at the mo!!!! 

     to you all


----------



## nott

good news 2 of my eggs fertilized and they said that 1 was really mature not too sure what is meant by that.  they did say 1 was abnormal but luckily that 1 didnt fertilize.  feeling happier today et tomorrow then its just the horrid 2 ww.  i have to say i have a much better time with this hospital than i ever did at londons womens my body responded better to a change in drugs i just hope i get the better result this time than i did at londons.


----------



## mimi41

Great news nott, good luck with et tomorrow

Taffy, i had reflexology last night but it has never made me weepy before.  Just a bad day i think and the realisation that this really is my last time with my own eggs

Pix hope you are ok

Laura i'm sure the mix up with your meds will be ok.  Ring the clinic and find out to put your mind at rest

Btbam i was thinking after i replied to you, go for it now cos all to soon age catches up with you.  Look at me 41 and over the f*cking hill

Kara best of luck today, i won't settle until i know everything is ok with you

Sorry if i have missed anyone out, hope you all have a brill day.  Work is really busy today so i better get on or i will be here on the computer all day.


----------



## PixTrix

Hello everybody, well aren't we having a lovely summer, not! Rain, rain go AWAY   

How are you feeling today Michelle. Hope work is kind to you and gets less busy.  A flower to brighten your day  

Well done Nott, that is good news, good luck form tomorrow. We'll try to keep you sane in the 2WW!

AF much better thanks Taffy and toe is ok as long as haven't got my shoes on to press on it!! Agility should be fun tonight limping in the torrential rain!! The trainer is so commited she won't cancel and I don't want to miss because it is the last one until September. Oo September how exciting to think that I could be in the BFP club with you then   How are you feeling Taffy, are you still having sickness?

Hope work is less busy for you today Laura and yor jab goes ok tonight. I am dreading starting the menopur haven't had to do any mixing before. But shall be glad to start stims in hope that I feel less poop!

How are you today Kara, hope that scan goes well

Cath how have you been getting on

Marie are you still escaping side effects of DR, hope all ok with you


----------



## marieclare

Hello everyone, gosh this thread is sooo busy I hope I'm not missing bits out!

Michelle hope you are feeling loads better today. Kara good luck with the scan, rooting for ya here  

btbam i'm sure you willmake the right decision for you.. sounds really positive for ivf though  

Hi Laura hope you are not feeling so tired today. Menopur sounds difficult can someone tell me how it is different to the suprecur jabs? I guess its not just drawing up from the one vial then? I thought that was tricky enough, getting the air out and changing the needs etc    simple mind me!! 

Nott good luck for transfer, everything crossed for ya

Pix n Taffy I'm fine ta, still seem to be escaping any horrible side effects. I have felt a bit quick fused over the last few days, shouting at traffic lights then wanting to cry, you know just that kind of thing  
I have discovered a new weapon though ICE, held an icecube on the injection area last night before jabbing and it was so much easier, needle slid straight in and could only feel a little sting when the liquid went in. 

Mostly I'm a bit BORED waiting for something to happen. DR seems to be going on forever and doesn't seem to be any sign of period. I'm on day 10 now surely it will be soon?

Big wave to everyone xxx


----------



## kara76

nott thats great news

btbam have you decided?

well a bit of good news for me thankfully

i now have 7 follies

right ovary
1. 15.8
2. 15.9
3. 15.2
4. 10.3
5. 9.8

left ovary
6. 15.9
7. 8.6

Lining is 12.5

happy with that


----------



## popsi

kara.. you know how pleased I am honey x


----------



## kara76

i do hun and of course im pleased,have had alot of ovary pain today

im being so lazy lol


----------



## Taffy Girl

So chuffed for you Kara - great sizes too. Everything crossed for you 

Nott - woo hoo - well done you - good luck for ET. Sending lots of      that all goes well for you.  

Marieclare - Hope AF arrives soon for you to feel like you are moving on. Menopur is ok - nothing to worry about.... you draw the water up into the needle the same way you do the suprecur and then put the liquid in to the powder bottle to mix and then draw it up again. Depending on what dose you are on will determine how many of the powder bottles you will need to use. Dont worry hun they go through it all at clinic with you and give you a printed sheet explaining it all to take away with you. I have always got hubby to mix my menopur whilst I'm doing the other jab - makes him feel important   Glad the ice helps - I use a cold can of Magners cider to chill/numb my skin before my gestone jabs (its a standing joke now hubby asks me if I fancy a cider when its jab time - ha ha )

Michelle I hope being busy in work has taken your mind off things a bit today    

Pix enjoy agility - dont envy you in this weather......its chucking it down here.  

Hi to everyone else  

No more sickness to report - just back to feeling nauseous all the time again 
Our shower packed up this morning and now I'm having a panic about whether its ok for me to have a bath (yuk!)..... seems its ok so long as its not too hot?


----------



## kara76

taffy your icing your ****? you should try not too as this can cause lumpy **** as the oils cools quicky but hey if you don't mind lumpy **** thats ok, we will call your lumpy smelly belly lol 

a warm bath should be fine but if your gona worry have a stand up wash

marie af's on down reg are always nasty

think i better try and do something or just watch come dine with me lol


----------



## popsi

kara.. being lazy (otherwise known as relaxing  ) is very good for you honey x

taffy .. LOL i would have to drink the magners then .. i LOVE it lol 

michelle hope your day has been better honey xx 

love to everyone, I am supposed to be making some invitations that I have to post tomorrow and then ironing ready to go away the weekend.. not getting a lot done whilst on here am I LOL!! I have just had sweet and sour chicken with jacket potato and lemon cheescake with cream, moving is now a little difficult lol !! DH just gone fishing so i figure 5 mins sit down wont harm


----------



## Juls78

kara- some good follies rhere hun.... these are the ones!!!!!!! So when is ec?  whoohhooo!!
Hiya to everyone else, hope all ok!!!
julsxx


----------



## kara76

ec should be monday

just jabbed menopur, suprecur and clexane


----------



## marieclare

Grr i just wrote a long post and lost it!!!   

Basically, well done kara, great news for you. Thanks for the info Taffy it sounds complicated but I guess we will get the hang of it!
Popsi and Kara sitting on the sofa is good and should be seen as healthy not lazy a thing   
juls how are you?
Pix how is training? admire you I couldn't do it. 
hope everyone else is good

(my original post was loads better )


----------



## popsi

marie.. that happened to me this morning    i was so cross

hope your ok honey xx


----------



## nott

well done kara im really pleased for you hope all goes well on monday for you.  sending my love to everyone one else on hear and hoping it all goes well for you all.  does anyone know about the hot water bottle theory read once that putting  hot water bottle on your tummy after collection is supposed to be helpful not sure if i believe it but youl try anything to help.


----------



## btbam

Thanks to everyone who responded to my last post. We decided to go with the IVF and have been back to clinic this morning to sign consents etc. I bombarded poor Debbie ( she's lovely isn't she?) with a million questions based on all my reading but think we've made the best decision. On scan today I've 7 follies 12- 21mm in size and the 3 smaller ones seem to have dissapeared already... most odd.

Looks like we'll end up having ICSI as they're going to freeze hubbies sperm over the weekend and they say it'll give us a better chance. I'm due back on friday for another scan and in the meantime am doubling my menopur to 150iu and increasing suprecur to 0.5mls. All being well, the EC will be on monday

*Kara* - you're follies are looking great, you must be really pleased. Sounds like we'll see you on monday then!

*nott* -- the acupuncturist I saw yesterday talked about keeping your tummy warm, something about an old chinese saying involving buns and ovens (!). Not sure I buy it, but it sounds great to cuddle up with something nice and comforting.

*Taffy* - I really fancy a magners now!!

*Marieclaire* - you'll be fine with the menopur - if I can manage it, it'll be fine.

To everyone else - hiya - slowly getting to feel like I know you all.
Generally I'm feeling more positive now so I'm sending some of my positivity out to everyone else  xxxx


----------



## kara76

what time were you there today i was there at 1015am and what time you there friday?

im glad you have decided to go for it, its a good amount to go with


----------



## Cath34

Kara, I'm so pleased for you after your good news today. Its all looking very good for you hun.

I'm rather apprehensive with my results and the fact that my oestrogen is high and follies are half large and half medium? 
And my dosge is half since Mon?!! 150 Merionel. Oh well I guess Ive just got to go with it and hope by Fri the scan shows improvment by EC for Mon.

I'm sorry I cant remember where evryone is this month, I'm having trouble remembering my own cycle!! Kara will vouch for this.
This IVF malarky is sending me mad!! Anyway, good luck to you all ladies. xx


----------



## kara76

yep i can cath has lost the plot

god im so very tired

cath i really thing Dr G will look after you, i think he is ignoring your bloods and going from the sizes and this is a good thing so try and stay postive, only 2 sleeps til scan day

thanks for the company and support today, its was fun


----------



## Laura36

Hi ladies, sorry I am not managing to keep up very well.

Kara, brilliant news on your follies! Great sizes too. You must be relieved.

I'm not feeling anything yet and have just done my 3rd stimms jabs.  Today has been very manic. We're having our bedrooms decorated and the stupid decorator started stripping the wallpaper in our bedroom (he finished the back bedroom earlier than I expected) without me having had a chance to move furniture clothes etc. So I came home to find complete chaos with everything dusty and a mess.  I've spent 3 hours moving our bed to newly decorated back bedroom, shifting chest of drawers, cleaning, putting up curtains etc etc...  DH is at the cinema with his mate (pre-planned).  So not the most relaxing thing to do during stimms.  I promise to relax tomorrow night though!

When does everyone start feeling something on stims? Should I feel something tomorrow?  Should I be using heat at this stage?  Sorry but I can't remember.

I'm feeling mega stressed rather than chilled out.  Hope my follies don't notice  

Sounds like everyone is doing brilliantly.  Sorry for lack of personals I'm just having trouble remembering by the time I've read all the posts.


----------



## marieclare

btbam great news on the ivf, we are having icsi too so really hoping for good results. If ec is monday I might see you there. I have my baseline at 11 - unless no period by then- so may see you and kara in waiting room. Best of luck for friday x

Hey Laura, what a nightmare with your bedroom, I hope you get it all sorted and can relax soon. I think bedrooms are really important sanctuaries in times like this - i thinki might be a bit over sensitive about my "space" as we normally have 2 teenagers here half the week so i am quite territorial about my oneprivate room. I would have gone bonkers at the decorator  

Popsi I'm good thanks just ultra grumpy, so gunna take myself off to bed soon to give my poor fella a break! 

I have the most spotless knickers of my entire life. i normally have a problem with spotting from abotu day 22 onwards so this lack of action is both good and weird. Hope period comes so can go ahead with baseline on monday  

night all xxxx


----------



## PixTrix

Over the moon for you Kara, fab news.

AF will soon be here Marie, mine was day 13. We'll have to ask Miriam nicely for a bush dance!

Hope you managed to get everything done Popsi. How did it go with social worker the other day?

Well done Btbam, I think you have made the right decision, good luck.

Hope scan goes well for you on Friday Cath and EC can go ahead on Monday.

Gosh you've had a day of it Laura, hope you have found some time to relax.

Agility was very interesting for me. I was so out of breath which isn't like me so everyone was giggling especially when my mind kept going blank and I'd forget the course. I felt like shouting well you try doing it when your in the middle of down reging for IVF! My nephew came to watch which was lovely. It is held in Many Tears animal rescue near me and I sometimes go over there to help so if I am feeling less exhausted tomorrow I am going to take my nephew over to do some walking.

Love to all x


----------



## kara76

oh laura what a pain in the bum but glad its sorted now, don't worry about not feeling anything, its means nothing. i might bump into you again tomorrow

marie down reg is a funny thing and i bet af is just round the corner, have you taken to crying and shouting lots yet?

pix well done you and loads of luck for your 2nd baseline

well ladies i feel ****, totally exhausted and my belly looks like a football and my ovaries are aching and pulling, hoping this is a good sign of course, luke keeps laughing at me cheeky so and so oh and i feel quite sick now......oh the joys lol as long as i get eggs i really don't care bring it on i say

just told work i will not be in monday and it doesn't seem to be a problem, just hope they stay away with the germs and my boss and daugther aren't well, they have flu!!!!mrs boss lady has popped down so i stay a good distance awqay from her, silly woman should have stayed away

god i do not wana be here at all, work is a struggle with the way my head is lol i forget everything

cath hope the bloods go well for you today

michelle hiya sweetie, hope you had a nice night with your dh

nott good luck huni, hope et goes well for you

miriam how do you fancy inventing a eggie dance lol


----------



## Cath34

I'm knackered today, Max was up all through the night crying and I was walking around the garden all through the night with him.!!! lol
Haven't been up the hosp yet, cant shift my butt!!
Kara you ok hun?


----------



## kara76

aww poor max, is he ok now hun?

yeah im ok just feeling rubbish but all in a good cause. The new clexane are a piece of cake and the needles seem a little sharper than what they use to be


----------



## btbam

Morning ladies!!

It's so good to have found you all & have someone to talk to ( very few of our friends know we're having fertility treatment) -you reassure me I'm not going mad as I'm having huge problems concentrating at work - can you tell??

Kara - Hope you feel  a bit brighter soon      We were there 11.30 - 2ish yesterday.  Due in at midday on friday for next scan.  What time are you there?  Maybe we'll be able to put faces to names ( I'm Jo by the way!)

Cath - good luck with blood tests.

Pix - what's agility? sounds fun!

Marieclaire - I'm guessing we'll be upstairs for EC on monday (is that right Kara?), so will miss you this time.  Hope AF turns up in time for you though.

laura - sounds a bit of a nightmare, but at least you'll have a beautiful newly decorated room to chill out in with your follies soon.  Relax tonight!!

Nott - thinking of you today.  Hope it all goes well. 

Well, having had a positive afternoon I then had a horrid night with a sudden vomiting bug - I blame the tuna sandwich from the concourse yesterday.  It all seems to have gone now which is good news.  Even the lower abdo dragging I had has dissapeared ( though of course I'm now worrying all the follies have shrunk or I've ovulated early).  is it normal to have some days when you feel it more than others?

Right really ought to do some work as I've now taken next week off. need to get my bum to Haverfordwest for a meeting then back to Cardiff in time to see the sound of music tonight, busy, busy


----------



## PixTrix

Morning everybody,
oh I am so looking forward to tomorrow and the prospect of starting stims had enough of down reg now, I didn't know that it could exhaust you so much!

Sounds like you have got more growth going on there Kara.

Seems like I'm not the only one who has dogs that get keep me up at night Cath! Hope today goes well for you.

Gosh Btbam hope you're feeling better. Agility is where I take my pooch to do jumps, weaves, tunnels obstacles, seesaw and stuff she loves it. I don't compete, it just does her so good, she is so timid but she comes right out of her shell in agility. I'm there at 12.30 tomorrow so we may she each other!

What time are you there Kara?


----------



## kara76

hiya jo and pix

im there at 1015am so might be gone by the time your there, thou jo we will see eachother monday at ec i hope.

We will have to let eachother know what we are wearing lol

work is poo poo poo can i go home now lol


----------



## PixTrix

Oh no are you finishing work soon Kara?

I have sneaked off while DP doing the hoovering. We are having a massive clean before tomorrow, cos then I'm going to be lazy! Just upstairs and garden left!


----------



## kara76

pix your nuts lol sod it all i say

nah i don't finish til 7ish


----------



## nott

had eggs put back in today but not all that good news they said that they had fragmentation of a 4 on both eggs which is not that good and they gave me a 1 in 10 chance of a pregnancy so basically its not going to work so not holding out any hope of a bfp again!!


----------



## kara76

nott enjoy being PUPO

try and stay postive cause even when the odds don't seem that good, ivf has a way of shocking us, your have 2 embryos and with this you have a chance

try and stay sane


----------



## Taffy Girl

Just a quickie from me as I am having a very grumpy day...... dont ask!!!

Nott - congrats on being PUPO hun     
Try and stay positive if you can 

Good luck Kara, Pix and Jo for your scans tomorrow   
Jo - good call - it all sounds good for you 

Cath are you due another scan too? Hope all is going ok for you   

Michelle - hope you are doing ok hun 

Laura are you taking it easy today     

Hi to everyone Ive missed - I am thinking of you and sending


----------



## PixTrix

Yay you'll have finished work now Kara. Are you working tomoz? Good luck for scan.

Hey Nott like Kara says enjoy being PUPO, you just can't tell in the IVF rollercoaster, miracles do come from low odds. good luck and spoil yourself x

Well I have got in to Emmerdale, sad aren't I!! Well they are doing an IVF story line so I wan't to see how they deal with it!


----------



## mimi41

Thanks everyone, i am feeling better today.  I've decided what will be will be.

Good luck for scans tomorrow pix and kara

Marie hope af comes soon

Nott my first pregnancy i had fragmented eggs so you never know.  Well actually both my cycles had fragmented eggs and both ended up with bfps.  Good luck 

btbam glad you decided

Cath   .  

Laura hope your not to stressed, but i know how hard it is to relax

Taffy hope your mood is better and your nausea is not to bad

I know i have forgotten some, sorry but i have a terrible memory.  Anyway hope everyone is ok


----------



## popsi

good luck with everyone who is having scans etc tomorrow.. wont be around much now as going away form the weekend


----------



## Laura36

Nott, well done on being PUPO. Don't worry too much about the odds, just try and relax.  My BFP was from one 2 cell and one 3 cell eggs which were not top quality.

Marie, Btbam, Pix, Michelle, Kara, Taffy - hello all   

I'm really trying to eat more protein and have been having a large hot chocolate every day (for the milk of course  )

I'm in at 9am tomorrow, so may see you Kara if I'm kept waiting and you're early.  

Good luck for scans tomorrow, Kara, Marie, Pix (hope I haven't missed anyone)

Michelle, when is your next scan?


----------



## mimi41

My scan is on tuesday, that will be my 8 days.


----------



## nott

thanks michelle do you remember what number fragmentation your eggs were they say you have 1-4 with 4 being the worse.

goodluck all of you having scans tomorrow will be thinking of you.


----------



## PixTrix

Glad you are feeling better Michelle. 

Thanks Popsi, have a lovely weekend.

Hot choc sounds like a good way to get that protein Laura   I think I may have to join you! Good luck for your scan.

Good luck everyone x


----------



## mimi41

Nott i can't remember but i know they were not hopefull on a few of them.  I read about fragmentation and some women have really poor quality and they have a healthy preg.  They do not actually know the significance of fragmentation, so fingers crossed


----------



## kara76

taffy whats up hunni, sorry i had to ask lol you know me

michelle hiiya mate, hope your ok 

laura see you tomorrow

pix good luck with your scan, might see you as i plan on nipping and seeing lyndon briefy

marie how are you today

nott the thing is in natural conception no one knows how many embryos have fragmentation so its not an exact science, 1 in 10 is 1 in 10 and is better than 1 in 100! i know how hard it must be to stay postive.

popsi where you off to hun?

btbam how you feeling tonight?

cath hunnni loads of luck tomorrow and i hope you manage to get a restful night, how is max now?

think i better try and drink my milk in a min


----------



## popsi

kara.. we are off to cheltenham 

the one thing i found easy on tx was drinking milk ... i LOVE it


----------



## mimi41

Kara i can't face drinking milk so i have opted for the actimel


----------



## Juls78

Good luck girlies for your scans tomorrow!!!! will be thinking of ya!!! 

julsxx


----------



## kara76

popsi its nice there, nice car garages lol

michelle im like you and hate milk i add chocolate nesqik and its still minging buts its only for another few days, getting fed up with the brazil nuts too lol

cheers juls how you feeling?


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Kara. O cool, we usually try to be there a bit early so may catch you. Good luck Kara.

thanks Juls, hope you are feeling ok.


----------



## mimi41

Kara i can't face them either and i have decided i must be getting all the selenium from the pregnacare.  The thing is i got pregnant eating them and not. 

Popsi enjoy cheltenham

Juls78 hi


----------



## Juls78

bored and full of trapped wind!!!!!!!! .no its easing now.

no real symptoms, had sore boobs since trigger, some cramping but all that is expected. taking things 1 day at a time. 11 sleeps left.

  for your follies tomorrow,  they will be ready for monday. whoohhoo!!!!

julsxx


----------



## kara76

pix text me and i will let you know if im still around....hope not to crew lyndons ear off for too long lol

michelle i really dont think brazil nuts would be a deciding factor in tx but sod it i may as well carry on after paying £3 for a bag lol

juls are you using cyclogest? that would explain the gas


----------



## mimi41

Kara i just ate so many last tx that i feel sick thinking of them lol


----------



## nott

well theres no point in worrying about it now whats done is done and i have no control so just have to sit back and wait.  thanks everyone for your support.


----------



## Juls78

oh yes cyclogest...now who came up with that joke....must have been a man  

prune juice worked ok, but tastes a bit yuk.


----------



## mimi41

True Nott just try and relax what will be will be.  That is easier said than done and when it is my turn for the 2ww you can quote me and see how calm i am lol


----------



## kara76

juls oh i hate the damn things and do gestone now

nott stay calm and stick with us we will try and keep you sane

michelle did you over load on them, must admit they are helping me stay regular in the poop department lol


----------



## mimi41

Kara i think i must have, i will try them again but they are quite high in calories as well.  Glad your regular lol


----------



## kara76

think im gona head for a bath, god im so tired i don't remember feeling like this before


----------



## mimi41

I'm going for bath as well.  Remeber your on higher dose this time and you've gone longer as well.  The drugs don't affect me like that.  Enjoy your bath


----------



## Jule

Good luck for all the people having scans tomorrow.  Sorry i cant keep up this thread is moving do quickly.  Hope you are all remaining positive and we see lots of BFP


----------



## kara76

i took 450 last time for 10 days and then abandoned but last time was  a dud for sure

jule it is moving so quick now, so many of us


----------



## serenfach

Ello  I'm lurking in limbo at the moment..  

Good luck for EC, Kara   Good luck to those having scans, too  

I have my FSH results tomorrow and awaiting AMH results next week.. what am I hoping for? What range is good?

Thanks,
Laura Xx


----------



## PixTrix

thanks jule, it is hard to keep up hope u r ok. x

thanks laura, hope your results are ok, soz can't really help you with the range x


----------



## Taffy Girl

Good luck today everyone   Wont be getting much work done again today with my fingers crossed for you all again  

Kara some days I had my milk warmed in the microwave with a teensy bit of decaff coffee so it was like a weak latte ...... 

My mood is much improved today - dont know what on earth was wrong with me yesterday but I was a right cowbag


----------



## marieclare

loads of luck for scan ladies today, pix, kara, jo, laura, thinking of you all   

nott well done  on the et, just stay positive if you can

michelle hope you are doing good and feeling ok still 

popsi have a lovely weekend. taffy hope the grumpiness goes! juls well done on being so calm, hope you are having lots of treats.

pix & btbam thank for thereassurance about af. i had spotting yesterday (day 11) so fingers crossed for today. if nothing happens this morn I will try and ring louise but i think i will still go in on monday. its 200 miles for us so we are going down sunday and who knows what might happen over the weekend. 

kara funny you should ask about crying , burst into sobsin bed the othernight, absolutely no idea why!!  felt pants yesterday too so decided to stay off work and did the same as pix, house blitzed top to bottom. dont know where that urge came from but feel loads better for it!

with the brazil nuts how many are you all eating a day? is it ok to eat the ones with choc on  i dont have to start them til the stims is that right? I like milk so no probs there. 

serenfach i hope someone more knowledgable will come along and answer your question, i think its something like FSH - lower nmbers are good, i think under 8 ish? AMH, the higher it is = the more you will respond to stimms, normal around 15... but please can someone else confirm coz my brain is v muddled at mo!!

lots of love
marie
xxxxx


----------



## mimi41

Good luck to all the scanners today

Marieclare i feel a lot better today.  I think the whole thing has just caught up with me and i am scared sh*tless of what is going to happen this time.  Hope you are feeling better, i am blitzing the house next weekend before ec.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Wow what a lot of cleaning going on on this thread   Just wanted to say if it will help anyone who is cylcing at the moment you are more than welcome to come and have a cleaning blitz at my place. Hubby is on a DIY spurt - as soon as I clean up one lot of mess there seems to be another one    

I ate the choccie brazils - cos I thought the normal ones were yuk! About 5 or 6 a day. 

x


----------



## miriam7

your all welcome to come clean mine too   hope all the scans have gone ok today   (im having hard time keeping up its sooo busy )


----------



## nott

hi michelle when is your ec?


----------



## elmogoode

Hi everyone

I am 1 week into the 2WW and slowly feel like I'm going mad!!!!!!!!  it's going so slowly I was in and out of Guys ACU daily for 2 weeks feel a bit lost now!!!!! I  had two embryos replaced and managed to get 2 blastocysts frozen so thats a relief. 

I am taking cyclogest twice daily and for the last two days have been getting waves of nausea and am so tired.
These hormones are driving me mad also got sore boobs tugging feeling and luckikly no wind!!!!! Has anyone else felt nausea with it? 

Good luck to everyone

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nott

hi elmogoode i felt like that on my last one when i had donor egg i felt nausea every day and i hadnt felt that on my 1st attempt i was convinced it had worked but then got a bpn was devastated.  im just 2 days into the 2 ww but not hopeful as my embryo had quite a bit of fragmentation so im expecting not a good outcome again.  good luck to you hope you get your bfp.


----------



## btbam

Hi Nott - keep thinking positive, reading various threads on here there seem to be plenty of people who got their BFP with embryos that weren't initially too promising.  Will keep my fingers crossed for you.

Congrats elmogoode. Hope the 2WW doesn't drag too much.

Pix, Kara, laura - how did your scans go?  Hope all is ok.

I had another scan today and all is looking good: 7 follies on the Right and 4 on the left (14 - 25mm) which will do me if they have eggs in!  My endometrium is 9mm and triple lined. I've been told to reduce the menopur back down to 75iu and have pregynl saturday night.  Due in at 8am for EC..... very scarey!!

All this talk about milk is making me feel quite nauseous - can't stand the stuff ( haven't been able to since 12months of age).  Are you having it for calcium or protein?  Nuts I could manage but hope my vits will do the same thing anyway.

Serenfach: The fsh depend on the labs measuring system and I don't know what UHW use, sorry. Generally under 8 is good, but in some places 12 can be ok.  Your FSH is a measure of ovarian reserve if measured on day 1 -3, higher numbers indicate that your eggs are less likely to fertilise.  Can't remember normals for AMH - mine was 32 which is a little high but not awful - it's used as a measure of PCO and guides likelihood of responce to stimulation.  Just realised I've learned more in 2 days of researching IVF than I did in 5 years of medical school! 

xxx


----------



## Juls78

any news girlies...waiting with baited breath!!!!

julsxx


----------



## kara76

hiya all

welcome elmo

well girls ec for me is Monday at 1045am. I have 8 follies, 6 on the right and 2 on the left so im pleased with that. i trigger at 1am sat night/sun morning

was hoping for a nice night with luke but mil is now on the way tonight so bang goes that idea but we will have to do the deed, bang goes any romance


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Taffy and glad that you are feeling better. I think you are bound to have low days, your hormones are getting taken over!

Thanks Marie, gosh that is a long journey. I'm sure the spotting will turn into full flow. Oh yes in my book it has got to be choc covered brazils!!

Thanks Michelle, I am glad you're feeling better. Have you had a scan yet?

Thanks Miriam, I'll send DP round to do the cleaning for you!! Hope your parents are better and Maia is ok?

Welcome elmogoode and good luck.

Keep positive Nott, you really do not know which way it will go. Good luck.

thanks btbam sounds like your scan went well today. Good luck for ec.

Can't remember sorry Laura did you have a scan today? How are you getting on?

Good luck for Monday Kara, I have a good feeling about this. Shame your MIL is on the way round, you'll have to keep it quiet tonight!


----------



## kara76

btbam well done

pix bet you can;t wait

seren 5 to 15 is normal range for AMH measure at ivf wales, they use a different scale to some places


----------



## PixTrix

Gosh realised after doing that huge post that I haven't given my news   I am going loopy though, I was on my mobile to my mother today and I heard something drop so said hang on I've dropped my mobile but I can't find it! It took a while to click that I hadn't dropped it at all and I was speaking on it!! Does DR send everybody loopy  

My scan went well, not sure the name of the doc who did it but she was lovely. My lining was 4.2 and my AFC was 10 on one side and 8 on the other, but am pco. When she seen how many potential follies and my high AMH she said oh we are going to have to be careful and keep you on a low dose of drugs. With this I got in a panic because a low dose last time caused me not to respond. So am having the normal dose 225 as JE recommended and going back for a day 5 scan just in case do over respond. I am relieved that they are scanning early because at the moment I am scared that either I won't respond again, or the increase in drugs will actually make me over respond as they originally thought.

Anyway I start stims on Monday, wish it was tonight as I'd hoped but only another few days of being a looney on DR!

Sure can't wait Kara. Is Luke going with you on Monday?


----------



## Queenie1

kara thats fab news so glad to hear that this tx is going well for you. good luck for ec on monday.

pix glad to hear your scan went well and they are keeping an eye on you. hope next scan goes well


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Queenie and lovely to have you back x


----------



## kara76

did jo scan you? i like her, good afc hun. take each step at a time

yeah luke needs to do his bit monday lol, couldn't do it without him.

my brain is like mush at the moment

here are my sizes


right ovary
1. 20.4
2. 19.8
3. 19.9
4. 12.1
5. 17.5
6. 19.8

left ovary
1. 20.6
2. 10.2

lining is 14.4 and tripled lined


----------



## kara76

hey queenie hiya hun how was your holiday?

i better go and finish dinner


----------



## PixTrix

No you can't do it without him Kara  

Not sure Kara, it was a foriegn lady doc.

They are sounding really good x


----------



## kara76

yeah thats her

she took time to scan me and made me laugh when she couldn't find my left ovary she found it in the end and checked my pelvic cavity too

she went over my notes and asked what drugs i were on etc etc, big thumbs up from me.........

roast pots are burning so be back soon


----------



## Laura36

Welcome back queenie, hope you had a lovely holiday.

Kara, well done on your fab follies.

Pix, good news that you're ready to start stimms

Sounds like I had the same lady scan me and she was good, very thorough. My left ovary is difficult to find/high too.

Well my scan went predictably badly  . Only 1 follie each side.  It was an early day 5 scan so I'm just hoping that I get a couple more by Tuesday so I can go for EC.  Otherwise it's cancelled and the end of the road for me. Not happy but not a lot I can do about it now.  

Hi Marie, Nott, Btbam, Michelle, Taffy, Miriam, Popsi - hope everyone is ok?


----------



## PixTrix

hope your pots aren't too roasted Kara   yeah she really did take her time. When she didn't say anything for a while I got really worried, but she was just having a good look! She said that my uterus is retroverted but wouldn't be a problem once the ovaries dropped. I think it was my right that she said was a little high. Her main concern was OHSS and just because I didn't respond last time didnt mean wouldn't this time.

Oh Laura, I am so sorry. It was an early scan though. How many did you have when you got your BFP? I will be really rooting for you over the next few days


----------



## Laura36

Thanks Pix hun. I had 5 follies when I had BFP but every other cycle (2) has been converted to IUI due to poor response. I just want to get to EC so I feel I have given this last cycle a good go.  If I get to 3 or 4 follicles I will def try and persuade them I want to do EC.  Got nothing to lose at that stage.


----------



## kara76

laura as i said today hunni day 5 is mega early as you have only had 4 jabs......try and remain postive if you can

they will go to ec with 3 hunni


----------



## btbam

I was also scanned by Jo today ( czeck lady) - she was busy!  She took her time and seemed very thorough.

Congratulations Kara, sounds like you've lots of lovely follicles.  Might see you monday, hopefully I'll be sat up with a cuppa when you come in and can wish you luck.

Fingers crossed for you laura. 

Pix, great news that you'll be starting.

Hi to everyone else - hope you have lovely things planned for the weekend.  I was supposed to be going to the brecon beacons with some old friends but have cancelled as I feel completely shattered and can't seem to remember my own name at the moment!!  Will get hubbie to spoil me at home instead.


----------



## kara76

what time are you there hun?

what time is trigger?

we can be trigger buddies lol


----------



## PixTrix

it is early days yet Laura, there is time for a change and if you can get a couple more follies and get to ec you know that there is a chance for BFP  

Thanks btbam and good luck for Monday


----------



## Laura36

Thanks Kara, it was great to meet up with you today. If I end up with 3 follies I am gonna def go ahead whether they like it or not, lol.

Thanks Pix and Btbam too.  

I have some ovary type twinges tonight so perhaps they are doing something and another follie or two will pop up on Tuesday.      I have been talking to them, swearing at them so they'd better flippin get on with it now.    4 months of DHEA and all the spots had better be worth something.  (think i am getting back some fighting spirit)

What's everyone up to tonight?  DH and I are sat on the sofa watching hotel babylon which is great.  Just ate a curry take out, yum.  Lots of chicken tikka for the protein!


----------



## nott

good luck kara for monday and anyone else having ec, well done pix on your scan and sorry laura about yours hopefully you will get some more follies by the time you  have your next scan i used to get the same problem when i first started at lwc and they had to up my dose and then i went over but since i went with heath at cardiff had change of drugs and started on higher dose had better response but still did not produce many i think i had around 6 follies with only 4 eggs collected so keep your chin up.

btham hows your 2ww wait going im going mad already become obsessed with reading everyones 2ww just looking for something to make me feel better but i never get the answer i m looking for i guess there is no answer just the long wait!!


----------



## kara76

swearing at your ovaries shame on you lol 

well me and luke are kinda grumpy with each other since his mum decided to come tonight, what has ****** me off if his brothers gf has appartly had bad news so thats why she isn;t staying there, i felt like saying ffs we have had good news and want have a last night of passion cause hopefully we wont be for a good while....i did mention it at some point

i can't not believe how quick this has all gone, im nervous and excited all rolled into one and also very scared as its happened so quick....so watch out ladies before you know it you will be lined up for ec too

i haven;t cycled since july 08 so this has been a long time coming, a real long time since my last fresh cycle (feb 200

i feel quite uncomfy god knows how ladies with loads cope, i told the doc jo and she said because im little i will feel more uncomfy


----------



## nott

hi made a mistake on the last post was supposed to say elmogoode hows your 2 ww going all these names on hear gets you all mixed up sorry btham my mind is all over the place!!


----------



## kara76

oh nott thats ivf for you

mil is here now......luke and me are fine were a little busy when mil turnt up lol opps


----------



## miriam7

welcome elmogoode best of luck for your 2ww       kara and btbam bet you cant wait for monday now    pix your scan sounds fine so far so good   laura try not to panic yet like kara says 5 days may be to early.. i really have my fingers crossed for you that there will be more follies poping up by tuesday


----------



## mimi41

Laura i hope you get more follies by tuesday.  My scan is tuesday so i don't know what to expect really.

Kara and btbam good luck with triggers

Pix hi

Nott stop reading the 2ww posts.  It will drive you insane

Hi to everyone else


----------



## nott

yes i no your right it does drive you insane but i cant help it, its addictive.  but in my mind its failed already hard to positive when you hear so many negatives and had so many failures.  oh well hear we go another day to get throuigh.  hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## kara76

nott if you can't stop reading try just reading postive stories cause there are many out there

michell sending you follie growing vibes, i hope tuesday brings you lots of luck

well who wants to keep me company til 1am lol yeah right i hear you say, i think i might get the mil to come to tescos shopping with me so that would help me stay awake, then again can i be bothered


----------



## nott

oh kara thats an awful time to have to do your injection i would never be able to stay up that late the things we have to do for all this and the weather today is so depressing just makes you want to sit in and eat junk which is what i been doing for days!! if i get a bfn at the end of this i wont only be devastated but il be about 1 stone heavier too.  good luck for your long night hope all goes well for you on monday keep us posted.


----------



## kara76

nott ive done one at 230am before 

the weather here seems to be a little better now


----------



## Queenie1

kara good luck for trigger jab tonight. your follies sound good.

laura hope your stimms scan on tuesday shows more follies.

nott good luck on 2ww.


btbam good luck with your trigger (not sure when it is )

michelle good luck for scan on tuesday (is that a stimms scan)

pix hope stimm jabs are going well.

  for everyone

can you let me no if i have missed anyone out and if i got any info above wrong as still trying to work out who is cycling and where everyone is.

thanks queenie x


----------



## kara76

marie is cycling hun and is down regging

maybe another list is needed, yep im a nerd

1. kara ec 3rd august


----------



## ANDI68

thanks kara,

I'm lost now and there are new members too


----------



## kara76

there are some lovely newbies

girls copy and paste the list so everyone can keep up


----------



## nott

kara wheres the list so i can copy it i no i sound like a nurd but i keep forgetting whos on hear and whats happening with them!!


----------



## kara76

maybe another list is needed, yep im a nerd

1. kara ec 3rd august

here it is just copy and paste your name in


----------



## nott

kara i still cant see the list


----------



## kara76

nott lol 

when is your test day? i will add you

maybe another list is needed, yep im a nerd

1. kara ec 3rd august
2. nott


----------



## Juls78

1. kara ec 3rd august
2. Juls78 OTD 10th Aug- at lwc swansea but pop in to wish u all well


----------



## kara76

get your name down ladies

this is a lucky list

1. kara ec 3rd august
2. Juls78 OTD 10th Aug- at lwc swansea but pop in to wish u all well
3. nott


----------



## nott

hi kara test date is 15tth august if i get that far with my sanity!!!


----------



## kara76

this is a lucky list

1. kara ec 3rd august
2. Juls78 OTD 10th Aug- at lwc swansea but pop in to wish u all well
3. nott OTB 15TH Aug

good day hun, its my birthday that day!


----------



## btbam

I've added myself on:-

1. kara ec 3rd august
2. Juls78 OTD 10th Aug- at lwc swansea but pop in to wish u all well
3. nott OTB 15TH Aug
4. btbam (jo) ec 3rd august



kara76 said:


> what time are you there hun?
> 
> what time is trigger?
> 
> we can be trigger buddies lol


Hi Kara,
My trigger is at 10.30 tonight with EC due 8.30am monday morning ( 34hrs not 36 due to my paranoia over early ovulation  ) Much more sociable than yours...ouch! ( did my last one at 2am - have to admit we fell asleep and set the alarm)

Hi nott / pix / laura / juls / michelle / queenie / miriam / elmogoode - hope everyone's having a fun weekend.


----------



## kara76

oh thats mean i am so jealous

i will be arriving an 10am so you will be snoozing i bet lol, if your drinking tea i will again me jealous lol

i am short with a highlighted bob and luke is tall and dark btw

my trigger is 34 hours too as im on short protocol which is pretty much want your on

are you nervous.excited? both?


----------



## btbam

Think terrified is more like it!!! I'm a complete coward - can't decide if it would be better to try and stay awake so I know what's happening or just hope I sleep!!!!

Hopefully I'll be sat up with a cuppa by the time you get there - I'm a caffeine addict and will definately need a coffee by 10 . Will hide it from view if I see you coming lol.

I'm tallish with long dark brown hair.  Pete (hubbie) is similar height, medium build, short dark hair. He'll probably look more terrified than me.
              to us all


----------



## kara76

ok so i look for the couple that are is shock, i might just ask the nurse which bed jo is in lol

try not to worry, its not bad. if you fight to stay awake you will fail. I was awake one time out of 3 and on the 3rd time i wanted to be awake to fought going to sleep but had no control over that at all

a friend of mine had ec today and left my a good luck charm which is very sweet


----------



## PixTrix

good luck btbam and Kara for your triggers tonight and even more luck for ec.

Kara I'm a late bird so will try and sit up with you, saying that being on DR for going on for 3 weeks is taking it's toll and am permanently tired out!!!

Good luck for your scans on Tues, laura and Michelle.

Hope you're feeling ok Nott.

Has AF arrived in full glory Marie!! Good luck for monday.

Oo I can't wait to start my stims on Monday. Wish I was on them already! I've just had to rearrange my doggies grooming appoint because it clashes with my first stim scan, not happy they are in a right mess! Just hope don't end up having a scan on new appoint day! How sad am I, very poochie proud, well they are my life!


----------



## PixTrix

The lucky cyclers dates to help us all keep up!!

1. kara ec 3rd august
2. Juls78 OTD 10th Aug- at lwc swansea but pop in to wish u all well
3. nott OTB 15TH Aug
4. btbam (jo) ec 3rd august
5. Pix start stims at last 3rd  - Aug EC 17th Aug


----------



## kara76

pix that would be great hun

btbam good luck with your trigger

oh girls ive just made a right **** out of myself, i fell over in the middle of town and thankfully a young man helped me, i hurt now more phyiscally and my pride

there were 2 guys and a girl further up the road that found it highly amusing yet i coouldn;t get up it was like i was in shocked

my left arm aches and my hands are sore where i tried to stop myself, what a pleb


----------



## PixTrix

Oh Kara hun, hope that you are ok   you always get bloody idiots that laugh, glad there was at least one decent to help you. I think you need to get pampered tonight, while you waiting for your trigger. Is your MIL still with you?


----------



## Laura36

Kara, hope you're ok hun.  Nice young man sounds good    Loads of luck tonight for your trigger - you're almost there!!!

Hope everyone is doing ok. My ovaries have gone all quiet today    Just hoping they are actually doing something. 

Good idea to have a list Kara.

1. kara ec 3rd august
2. Juls78 OTD 10th Aug- at lwc swansea but pop in to wish u all well
3. nott OTB 15TH Aug
4. btbam (jo) ec 3rd august
5. Pix start stims at last 3rd  - Aug EC 17th Aug
6. Laura, 2nd stimms scan Tues 4th Aug ( )


----------



## kara76

yeah im ok, my arm ache so might go and have a hot bath

mil is with us for a while!!!

laura don't panic hun im sure something will be happening

you watch i will end up now bruised and battered for ec


----------



## PixTrix

Everything crossed for you Laura.

There's timing with your MIL Kara, hope she is the type to look after you and do some cooking! Hot bath will help.


----------



## kara76

yeah she is a good, she sorted the front garden today and it looks lovely


----------



## Laura36

Hope your MIL looks after you Kara.  I have to say I would hate to have my MIL staying with me during tx.  We haven't told family this time. They all kind of know that tx is coming up but haven't mentioned dates etc so we get some privacy.

Pix, I bet Monday can't come soon enough for you to start stimms.

Michelle, what time are you in on Tuesday? I'm there at 10.30am, was the earliest appt they had available.


----------



## nott

hope your ok kara. 

i havent told anyone apart from my mum and best friend either laura i dont really want anyone else knowing and my mum is a nightmare she doesnt agree with it and thinks something is going to happen to me shes old school and doesnt understand all this and is convinced it will do something bad to me.  it is hard not telling people my niece turned up with her baby on the day i had the et and was thinking of all the times this is not the time i want anyone hear especially the baby who is a lively one and i love to bits but just couldnt cope with her on that day i lied a bit and said id been to hospital for a scan for my endo and was in a bit of pain.  it is hard keeping it to myself i havent even told my dad not sure he would approve either.


----------



## PixTrix

ah that was nice of her Kara. I couldn't cope with mine!

Oh you are so right Laura, I can't wait. Have started getting niggling doubts in my head tho, after not repsonding last time, but then don't suppose many would on 150 of gonal f. I so hope that Tues scan brings you good news.

How are you feeling Nott. Who to tell, or not is a difficult one, esp when they may not approve.


----------



## Laura36

Nott, I know what you mean, sometimes it's easier if not many people know.  All my family and some friends know that we are doing tx generally but not the detail of dates. That would be too stressful.  

Pix, bet you're excited. I'm sure you'll respond fine. What dose are you on?  Is it menopur this time?

Kara, your MIL sounds fab doing your garden.


----------



## PixTrix

yeah menopur this time Laura 225, they are still worried about the potential of over-responding because AMH is 30 so keeping an eye


----------



## kara76

oh nott that must be difficult for you, thankfully you have found us and we understand


----------



## PixTrix

3 hours to go Kara, I think we should play a game!


----------



## Laura36

Yey, not long now Kara.  Are you feeling sleepy yet?


----------



## kara76

yeah i am feeling like having a nap after my eventful night

oh lets play a game

how about a question time, ask anything

i will starrt with something sensible

where did you meet your dh?


----------



## PixTrix

ok without any detail!! I met my DP in hospital   the best cure for anything!! How about you?


----------



## kara76

luke was my bro best mate and we became mates and the rest is history

we use to go out clubbing together as mates


----------



## PixTrix

ah that is lovely.

what is your favourite comfort food?


----------



## kara76

galaxy chocolate....big big bar no messing about with silly little bars

how about you hun?


----------



## PixTrix

small bars just don't cut it!!

A jar of nutella, not on anything just me, a quilt, a spoon and the jar!! Oo I want some now!


----------



## kara76

oh yes thats proper yummy, luke goes nuts when i eat it with a spoon lol 

you are making me want chocolate now

i now have 2 smokers living in my house, dirty smelly habit.......im gona evict them outside i think lol the kitchen isn;t big enough for 2 puffers


----------



## PixTrix

Phil knows that its mine all mine, so he lets me eat it any way I want as long as he's got a treat too!!

Oh no, make them go outside, yuck!

I have not long eaten a milky bar and a bag of milky buttons yum!


----------



## serenfach

Thanks for the replies RE the AMH and FSH. I'll know them both by Thursday.. I'm just so low on patience these days. I keep asking Q's all over the place about timings, timing, timings! From what I've read here, once it starts it all seems to go very quickly, so I'm holding back a little from now on and taking it one step at a time.

lol *Pix*.. I have the largest jar you can buy, sitting on my kitchen unit with a longer-than-average spoon on top of it, just waiting for the right time  D'you know I don't know of anyone outside of Wales who eats Nutella with a spoon! I think it's a Welsh 'thang' 

Good luck [again] *Kara*.. not long now! How do you feel about this cycle? Is it any different to prior ones?

Hi to everyone else  Hope you're all ok. *Laura*.. sending you some  vibes for your follies!


----------



## kara76

pix i so have to get some chocolate now

seren this is loads different to last time


----------



## PixTrix

I think you should send Luke out to get some!

Oo Seren you're a nutella fiend too! Well fancy that, they don't know how to do nutella proper over the boarder! Good luck for your results on thurs. I was the same it felt so much worse as time for tx got closer, I was so impatient knowing that it was within reach!


----------



## kara76

only an hour and a half to go

tired now


----------



## PixTrix

ok word association! 

eggs!


----------



## PixTrix

are you awake Kara?


----------



## kara76

yeah im playing silly childish games on ******** lol


----------



## PixTrix

thats the way, they'll keep you awake  

I'm sorry I'm going to have to love and leave you, I am pooped and eyes playing up. Good luck Hun x


----------



## kara76

your a light weight lol

night hunni


----------



## PixTrix

I sure am  
night night, youre nearly there now   good luck


----------



## Laura36

Sorry Kara I just couldn't stay awake with you last night.  Did it go ok?

Large bar of galaxy is my fav too!

Oh, and I met DH in school, when we were 16!!! So have been with him forever it seems.

Hi Serenfach, don't worry your tx will come around before you know it.  Thanks for the good wishes about my follies.

Well, I haven't felt any follie action since yesterday morning  .  I think I should give up on analyzing and just wait for Tuesday.  

Does anyone know how much a cancelled cycle costs (without coversion to IUI)?  I just want to have a 'what I do with the spare cash if the cycle is cancelled' plan.  Seeing as we're not doing anymore after this (end of the road) then I want to enjoy doing something nice with the money - which was my bonus anyway so I'm not going to feel guilty.

Or perhaps I should do the 2 x free IUI's (NHS) that we should still have available.  Although my view of IUI is that it's rubbish you never know.   

How is everyone today?  Guess what..... it's not going to rain today!!


----------



## nott

morning kara bet you  had a nice lie in this morning 1 day left for you and jo for ec good luck to you both hope they get some good eggs from you both.

pix good luck tomorrow for your start of stimms.

laura are you really going to give up after this attempt i find this ivf becomes an addictiion you always think maybe next time, i said this is def the last time im doing this and so did my partner but now hes saying he wants to try again next year im not so sure my age is against me now and i dont think i want to put myself through this again even with donor there is no guarantee as i already tried that so i think its the end of the road for me.  have you thought about adoption although i think that just as stressful as ivf.


----------



## kara76

laura wait and see what tuesday brings hun, a cancelled IVF cycle is £739. I think i would personally use up the iui's if this were not to go to plan

nott hiya hun have you stopped reading.

trigger went fine, just got up, washing machine has broke, mil is driving me nuts, im not a morning person and to get up to 'OH IVE BROKE THE WASHING MACHINE' is just what i needed


----------



## nott

oh kara not a good thing to wake up to and the day before ec this is the last thing you need right now, hope you get it sorted without it causing too much stress.

and yes i am still reading i cant help it but im not getting the answers i want so im begininnig to get bored of it now.  im just convinced it hasnt worked but i still have to milk the 2 weeks.


----------



## nott

last few days i been getting a really stong smell from down below do you think it could have anything to do with cyclogest it not hurting when i go to the toilet i hope i havnet got an infection.


----------



## kara76

nott i dunno about the smell, could be worth you checking with clinic just incase


----------



## nott

yes il see how it goes in next day or so now i changed the way im putting the pesserie in  

are you nervous for tomorrow?  i was a wreck when i went for ec couldnt stop crying i dont no why when i went back for et the nurse had already put me down for aneasthetic they said my blood pressure and pulse and gone right over 100 on ec i was so much calmer on et dont no why i worked myself up for but i am a big baby.


----------



## kara76

i found in the back door in the morning and front door at night worked best for me, thankfully i know have gestone

nah im ok really not nervous about ec nervous of how many they get


----------



## Queenie1

glad to hear trigger went well kara enjoy yourself today and all the very best of luck for loads of eggies tomorrow. i hope your mil doesn't stress you out too much today. try and escape for a bit if you can and have some me time.

jo hope your trigger went well and wish you all the best for tomorrow

laura i think only you can decide whether to use up your free iui goes. if your tx does get cancelled ( its not gonna ) then i would myself convert to iui as it is cheaper than cancelling all together.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Kara sorry your washing machine has packed up - I think its a sign and means a BFP for you    - mine packed up mid tx. I frantically scoured the net for one without a "baby cycle" on it as if the treatment had not worked i would have to face it every day. We ordered one from comet in the end and when it came - guess what - they had sent us a newer model which had the bl**dy baby cycle on it - aaaaaargh     - (not complaining now though )

Glad trigger was ok for you - hope you manage to stay calm with your visitor around.   All the best for tomorrow - im sure it'll be ok   

Jo best of luck for you too  

Nott - check with the clinic if you are concerned, no point in fretting - they are all very lovely there  

Laura i have been sending your follies lots of       so fingers crossed they will be growing away nicely. I talked nicely to my follies to encourage them to grow  

Michelle how are you doing hun? Hope you are feeling ok about it all 

Pix - what you like with the nutella  Hope you are doing ok 

Good luck for all your scans next week      

Hello to everyone else


----------



## PixTrix

Hey you were right Laura, no rain brill   How are you feeling now? I hope you managed to get some sleep last night Oh you like childhood sweethearts meeting at 16! I know that it easy to say but just wait and see what Tues brings and take it from there. If your follies have been doing ok and you get to EC there is every chance that you can get another BFP X With regards to the free IUI I would certainly use as a last resort.

Thanks Nott, hope you're doing ok and not going too insane!   sending you some baby dust x

Hey Kara, oh blinking heck a broken washing machine is the last thing you need, hope it has been sorted. Good luck for monday, will be thinking of you x

Hey Taffy that baby cycle will come in handy now   Got to be a good sign for Kara. Yeah I'm ok thanks.

Hope that you are ok for baseline tomorrow Marie, good luck x

Hope there plenty of growth going on with you Michelle, good luck for tues x


----------



## kara76

hiya all well ive had a busy day, shopping and then i set to gardening as waiting for luke to do something is like waiting to go to the moon lol so i dug up a massive bamboo

btbam hope your trigger went well and your feeling ok about tomorrow

cath loads of luck huni yours should be all done by the time i have mine

michelle massive amounts of luck for tuesday and lots of follie growing vibes

laura follie growing vibes to you too, try and time postive and stay sane for now at least

pix look luck with starting stimms tomorrow

marie is baseline tomorrow? good luck hunni and i hope down reg isn't getting to you

nott hope the boredom of reading has stopped you doing it lol

juls hope your staying sane and time is going fairly quick for you

hiya to everyone else

got to sort my bag soon and eat of course and get in a nice long bath as the one in the morning will be a quick one

so girls here i am as ready as i will ever be lol


----------



## Queenie1

kara good luck tomorrow will be thinking of you. 

jo good luck tomorrow as well will be thinking of you. 

cath good luck tomorrow as well in london

pix good luck for stimms tomorrow.

marie good luck for baseline

       to eveyone


----------



## mimi41

Kara loads and loads of luck hun, you know i will be thinking of you

Pix good luck for jabs

Laura try not to worry, i've come to the conclusion what will be will be.  i don't have any ovary pain either so i will have to wait.  I might see you there i am there at 9.45, come early and we can have a quick cuppa and catch up

Cath good luck

btbam good luck

Nott hope your not going stir crazy

Taffy i'm fine just in limbo a little at the moment.  I hope you are well

Marie good luck for baseline

I hope i haven't missed anyone, if i have sorry


----------



## Laura36

Kara, Jo, Cath - loads of luck for tomorrow girls.  Here's hoping for lots of lovely eggs   

Michelle, good plan. I will do my conf calls from the car park so I can get in for 10am. Shall i meet you at the clinic waiting area then we should get 15/20 mins for quick cuppa before my scan? Hope yours goes really well and you have plenty of follies.  

Nott, Juls - hope your 2ww is going ok?

Btbam, Marie & Pix - hope you're all ok? Good luck Marie and Pix for baseline tomorrow.  

Taffy - thanks for thinking about my follies hun, I hope they have been listening!

Kara, what a pain re your washing machine.  Hope your MIL sorts is out so you don't have to worry about it during this week.

Queenie - thanks hun. Hope you're doing ok?

So convert to IUI is cheaper than cancelling IVF cycle. that's a bit mad isn't it?  But yes I remember IUI convert is about £539 so saves £200.  Makes sense to convert even though I have zilch faith in IUI now.

Nott, this is def the last go for us. DH is adamant he's had enough and not much point doing more IVF with my own eggs.  The last cycle was 'last' but I persuaded him to do 1 more as I wanted to get to EC and do it properly.


----------



## nott

laura i can understand where your coming from you put your life on hold for all this to come out with nothing and how much more can you keep going its not only the financial strain its the mental strain of it all you could go one forever there has to come a time where you say enough is enough i think ive come to that stage now i really need to put this behind me now and accept im no longer able to have children.  after reading about the embryos ive had put back ive come to the conclusion mine has not worked if it did would be a miracle with the amount of fragmentation so i think ive given up already even before testing.  i feel im gonna put my life on hold for these 2 weeks sitting around being bored eating loads putting weight on just for that minute hope that something good will come out of it then end up with the bfn at the end of it.

good luck to everyone else for tomorrow hope it all goes well il be thinking of you all and waiting to hear your news hopefully good from all of you.


----------



## Laura36

Nott, I know how you feel. My DH is not interested in adoption either so it'll be a case of getting used to not having children for me.  But I don't think you should give up on your embies just yet.  There are loads of ladies on FF who have had poor quality eggs but had BFP's.  Mine were not grade 1 when I got pregnant last summer.  So perhaps worth thinking positive for these couple of weeks (and enjoy all the eating too!).  I think I've put on about a stone in the last year cos of the tx and pregnancy/termination etc.  Doesn't help with self esteem but I am just thinking it's not long now and I'll either be pregnant (and won't care) or will have to lose it as no excuse of tx to not diet.


----------



## popsi

hiya girls

sorry not had much time to read back as I am shattered !

Kara.. huge amounts of luck tomorrow darling, let me know I will be   for you 

laura.. sorry your scan was not what you wanted honey .. but   for next one

michelle.. hope you have the results your wanting honey xx

love to everyone else and huge amounts of    to you all xx


----------



## nott

my partner not really interested in adoption either he was at first until he realised youd have no chance of getting a baby so i cant see that being an option for us either.  sometimes things happen for a reason i dont no what this reason is yet though!! 

good luck to you laura il be thinking of you and hoping you get the good news that you can have ec its like hurdle after hurdle from the start of it all.


----------



## popsi

nott.. just to let you know we are approved adopters and have been approved for a child aged 0-3 ..  babies do come up a friend has not long adopted a 6 month old ... if you look on the adopters board you will see majority of people have babies under 12 months !


----------



## nott

i never knew that popsi when you look at the adoption websites they all say that you would not get a baby under 1 due to red tape and the fact that so many are waiting for babies maybe i will look into it again.


----------



## nott

popsi which agency have you gone with?


----------



## Jule

Good luck Kara and everyone else having egg collection tomorrow. (sorry too much to read back so not really sure where everyone is  ).

Good luck to everyone with scans and also going through tx in next few weeks.  you all get BFP   to you all.

How you feeling Taffy.


----------



## popsi

nott... we went with our local authority honey ... there is no guarantee you will have a small baby but its not ruled out either x


----------



## nott

thanks popsi worth having another look not sure if partner wants to go down that route yet though but i would.  what part of wales you from?


----------



## Jule

My friend has just adopted she had her little boy last week he's 14 months.  She would have had him slightly earlier but there was a few problems that needed sorting.  She said she would have a child upto 5 years and she had a young child so i think there is always hope to have a younger baby especially f you have been accepted already. Think of all those babies who go straight into foster care at birth ready for adoption.


----------



## ebonie

i wish you all loads of luck where u are all in ur treatment


----------



## Juls78

Good luck with all your tx this week!!

kara- can't wait for your good news tomorrow hun!!

julsxx


----------



## PixTrix

Big hugs to all and thanks to all for well wishes, so much to keep up with at the moment so just going to take it one day at a time!

So Kara, Cath and Jo huge amounts of luck for tomorrow will be thinking of you all x Please tell me if have forgotten anyone on tomorrows agenda!

Lots of baby dust to you 2ww ers!


----------



## nott

hi jules how are  you going on your 2ww when do you test?


----------



## miriam7

good luck for the morning kara btbam and kath


----------



## kara76

EGG COLLECTION MY FEELINGS

its so early but not as early as when i first woke up, could i sleep, could i heck

thoughts going round and round in my head, how i envy luke laying there fast asleep with what seems like not a care in the world...git lol only kidding

ok how do i feel

my stomach is flipping and i just know once i drink this cuppa i will be sick as already my body has tried yet failed as there is nothing in my belly, im pooping it, not because of ec thats fine.....or is it, its been so long.....its that roller coaster this week is gona be, all the months of crashed hope after month and month not be able to cycle and then the abandoned cycle i really never thought i would be write this post

think i should have a little cry too, a tear for my angels a tear for my nan a tear for each and everyone who has to do this and a tear of hope, hold on lets have a few tears of hope cause today for the first time in a long time we have a chance of making that much wanted and already loved child.

so here goes

love to you all, this is one hell of a ride

GOOD LUCK CATH AND BTBAM WITH YOUR EC.....


----------



## Taffy Girl

Kara         - 
poor luke ...... its his big day today too lol 

Good luck Kara, Cath and Jo for EC today             
  
Here's to lots of lovely eggies x

Marie good luck for baseline

Pix - woo hoo stimms - happy jabbing hun x

Loadsa of luck for everyone else - hope those follies are growing    

xxx


----------



## serenfach

Good luck!


----------



## mimi41

Good luck for today Kara

Laura i should be done by 10, yeah meet me in clinic.  Hope your scan goes well tomorrow

Nott have you thought about donor embryo, its just another avenue to investigate.  Hopefully though you won't need it.  It might just have worked for you.  

Good luck to everyone else and hopefully we'll have loads of eggie stories tonight and tomorrow


----------



## nott

hi michelle already done the de and that failed.

kara know exactly how your feeling from today onwards is going to be the most stressful time im praying for a good out come for you, also the same goes for jo and cath good luck to you all.


----------



## KellyG

Good luck Kara and to everone else whos is having ec, et or tx this week


----------



## josiejo

Best of luck Kara, I have my fingers crossed that everything goes really well this week.
Good luck to everyone else this week too.
This certainly a busy time on this board, I really hope that it will be full of good news before long.


----------



## Queenie1

kara your message brought a tear to my eye, it was lovely. really hope ec has gone well and can't wait to hear how many eggies you got.  

cath hope your ec goes well i hope you are able to let us know how it goes. 

jo good luck for your ec today.  

pix good luck with stimms jab tonight you re on your way now. 

laura and michelle good luck for your scans tomorrow i hope they show lots of follies 

nott and jules hope the 2ww is going ok for you both.

emma, jules, miriam, taffy and everyone else hope you are all ok.


----------



## PixTrix

Oh Kara, just want to say that I have shared some tears with you   such a heart touching post. Wishing you all the luck in the world and more, I will be on pins until I hear the news.

Also wishing you Cath and Jo so much luck for your egg collections.

Hope baseline is good news for you today Marie


----------



## miriam7

no news yet then ladies   hope ec has gone well and your recovering kara jo and cath


----------



## popsi

kara... your post made me   honey xxx

jo and cath waiting your news


----------



## ebonie

Aww kara your post made me           

Awaiting the news of thr rest of you girls


----------



## kara76

hiya

thanks for all the lovely txts this morning

well i have 6 eggs and lukes sperm was fine as far as i know, didn't get much info afterwards as they were so very busy

just got home and sitting in bed to get some peace and have taken a couple of pain killer cause the pain killing num bullet has worn off now

got there early and had to wait for hours, didn't see btbam but i assume you were in bed 1 i was in bed 4, we were the ones laughing at mama mia on tv

i remember egg 1 being collected and that was it, i wokeup in recovery crying as yep i was disappointed with 6 more because i really want to go to blast, im not ungrateful at all and i have 6 protential embryo on the way so im cool with it now.....just hope that special little one is there waiting ti become a baby kara/luke

the staff were fab and a friend left me a good luck charm there and my other friend sent be something the other day..bless um

sheila was looking after people and im glad i know what im doing with the drugs as i heard her speaking to a couple and omg she was confusing lol

well i think maybe i should rest for a little as my left ovary is hurting

im sure i heard someone say 6 maybe 7 eggs but that could of been a dream!!!!

cheers for all the support, work tomorrow


----------



## nott

well done kara 6 is really good better than mine anyway!!   lets just hope there all really good ones and all fertilize lovelly.  been thinking of you all day and jo.  get plenty of rest and fingers crossed for the phone call tomorrow with good news for you.  i have to say i found the nurses and cardiff brill much better than lwc.


----------



## Blobby

kara   you get some rest bet your knackered as you were up so early  ...fingers crossed for your call in the morning


----------



## Laura36

Well done Kara. Good luck for the call tomorrow.  

Cath & Jo, hope you both did well today too?

  to all EC ladies


Pix, good luck with your stimms jab hun!

Michelle, see you tomorrow. My appt is 10.30 so don't think we'll have long for a natter unfortunately but will be good to catch up.  Hope your scan goes well, fingers crossed for you.


----------



## kara76

cath.....jo where are you?

pix hope the stims jab went well

michelle and laura loads and loads of luck tomorrow

i did my gestone and as always no pain but did get a weird pain in my butt cheek a min ago....i have a rash on my arm from digging bamboo yesterday

gestone jab is work tomorrow that will be interesting


----------



## Queenie1

kara well done 6 is fab hope they are getting jiggy tonight. good luck for the call in the morning.

cath and jo hope your ec went well.

pix good luck with jab tonight.

laura and michelle good luck for your scan's tomorrow   for lots of follies


----------



## btbam

Hi girls. Sorry to keep you waiting - I was completely shattered and have spent most of the afternoon tucked up in bed.... lovely! Bit uncomfy now, but wanted to find out how the rest of you were doing today.

Kara - 6 is great - I keep telling myself that it only takes one, and if it's meant to be, then it will be. (Btbam = 'born to be a mum' - hope that's not too sad, but I really believe it and always have done.)  Same goes for all of us, whether it's through IVF, adoption or supporting others around us. So everytime I send love and hugs to our embies I'll send some to yours too... can't hurt hey? 

Yup I was in 1 - they were really busy weren't they! We arrived at 8 when it was all quiet, but by the time I got back from theatre it seemed to have gone mad. Sheila was sweet but I know what you mean, she seemed a bit flustered today. I couldn't wait to get home and relax properly. Glad I don't have more jabs to do, but glad the gestone's ok.  Must go and do the cyclogest soon.

Well - I had 9 follicles drained and 9 eggs collected..... I'm over the moon ( we converted from IUI so there were never going to be too many more.) I was convinced I'd ovulated early or that the eggs would be too mature, but Lyndon's phoned, said all looks good and he's icsi'd all 9.  Please fertilise & grow little ones      

Cath - how are you honey?  Big hugs that all went well.

Pix -how was the jab?  You're on your way again now. 

Laura & Michelle - hope the scans go well tomorrow.

nott / marie / ebonie /miriam / popsie / Queenie / Taffy girl- thankyou all so much for your thoughts today, it's wonderful to know there are girls around who understand all this and are routing for us. You're all lovely.

Sorry If I've missed anyone - I'll catch up properly in a bit.

Hugs
Jo


----------



## Queenie1

jo that great news glad it went well for you.  9 is a good number i hope the icis goes well for you. good luck for the call tomorrow. 

what an exciting time there is so much going on.


----------



## btbam

Thanks Queenie - we're bound to get some BFPs among us


----------



## PixTrix

So pleased for you Kara,   that all fertilise, good luck. Hope you are managing to get plenty of rest  

That is great news Jo, esp since a conversion from IUI. Love your user name that is fab and I hope that in a couple of weeks that will be true. Can I ask, how come you had ICSI and not IVF when you were originally having IUI?

How did you get on Cath, hope all is well?

Thanks Kara, Taffy, Laura, Queenie. Can't wait 3 weeks of DR has done my head in!

Good luck Laura and Michelle for your scans tomorrow, hope your follies are doing well


----------



## kara76

wow 9 is fab, well done you must be chuffed

how come you had ICSI? did they not wana do ivf 

i saw you hubby and almost went and ask it he belonged to you lol


----------



## btbam

Hi Pix & Kara - I think it was because they froze hubbies sperm over the weekend - he went in on thursday as we really weren't sure about dates and timings.  His numbers etc were ok, but I guess they get a bit less motile after freezing.  I just trust Lyndon to make the right decision!!


----------



## PixTrix

ah they always use ICSI for frozen sperm


----------



## kara76

ahh thats explains it then


----------



## Juls78

well done girlies!!! Good results today. Kara- 6 is fab and Jo 9 is a great result. Now lets be   that mini dh's are getting jiggy jiggy with the little eggies!!!!      Will be looking forward to the results tomorrow.
Hope you are ok Cath.xx

Queenie thanks for the pm will look into it thanks hun!!
Pix- keep going hun, u are doing great.

Everyone else, im sending my love,

Julsxx


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Juls. How are you getting on? Over half way there now wishing you loads of luck x


----------



## nott

well done jo thats brilliant so hope they all fertilize for you.  keeping my fingers crossed for you all for tomorrow xx


----------



## popsi

kara.. great news 6 is a wonderful number honey you will see xx let me know your news tomorrow as I am back at work so wont be online in the day time xxx 

jo.. thats great news hope you have a great fertilisation     i am sure you will 

cath... hope your ok and it went well x

michelle and laura .. good luck for your scans tomorrow xx

pix, nott, queenie, juls, and everyone else xx


----------



## miriam7

just noticed i posted on my mums account earlier (blobby) cos i was on her lap top   well done kara and jo wishing you lots and lots of luck for phonecalls in morning jo what a good username   pix have you done your stimms jab yet   laura and michelle good luck for your scans hope theres good news


----------



## mimi41

Kara you know i am over the moon for you.   for some good fertilisation

btbam great number good luck for tomorrow also

Laura see you there, hope scan is more positive for you

Cath hope all went well today

Nott how are you

Queenie thanks

Pix good luck for stimming

Taffy how are you

Well tomorrow is day of truth, have my ovaries been doing what they should have or will it be a no no.  All will be revealed tomorrow lol


----------



## popsi

miriam... i was wondering who blooby was and how did she know us ladies


----------



## mimi41

Hi Popsi how are you, hope you are well


----------



## popsi

hiya michelle

I am good thanks, back to work tomorrow after 12 days off though   gutted !! never mind only 4 days for weekend  

huge amounts of luck for tomorrow x


----------



## nott

hi michelle im fine i actually went out today for the first time and i felt much better for it and actually forget about the embryos for a few hours.  no symptons at all and today would be start of implantation i think thats if they havent gone already by the way im feeling doesnt feel like theres anything there anymore at least yesterday was getting a few shooting pains.

anyway good luck for tomorrow and you laura hope your scans give you good news.


----------



## miriam7

lol my mums always reading on here   michelle there will be no no nos! wishing you loads of luck


----------



## mimi41

Thankyou, being the olldie on this thread i am going to need all the luck i can get lol.  Its horrid going back to work after time off, but once your there you'll be ok

Nott i had no symptoms as such when i had my bfp, its way to early to analyse.  Relax this week and analyse them next week.  Honestly you never know!

Miriam i am a negative bugger at the mo lol


----------



## kara76

michelleplease text me and i hope you get a shock

laura hun ditto to above 

well ive been sick and wow you should see my belly, all bloated and pregnant looking


----------



## mimi41

Will do Kara.  Hope you are feeling better and hopefully tummy will go down for et.  Did you get a call from Lyndon


----------



## kara76

yeah michelle i got a call, all 6 are mature and i remember someone said something about a 7th egg but lyndon said it wasn;t and i didn't think to ask what it is

what time you leaving home tomorrow? we left at 730am today and i was up at 630am


----------



## mimi41

Brill news hun.  I'm leaving about 7, don't want to catch traffic.

Are you going to be ok for work tomorrow


----------



## miriam7

u need a kick up the    theres no reason why you cant get a bfp again     o no kara why you been sick or is it nerves


----------



## kara76

yeah i don't blame you

yeah im in work tomorrow which in reaility is ****ing insane lol but im planning on surfing the net all day and being paid lol, if i feel proper crap i will come home

think i was sick just because the drugs and the horrid tea lol


----------



## mimi41

Miriam point taken i will try to be more pos lol


----------



## mimi41

Kara you take care and i will text you my results.  Have you decided what you are going to do next


----------



## kara76

miriam kicked your bum lol


----------



## kara76

we will take it day by day and see what is what


----------



## Cath34

At last girlies , I'm here!!! It been a bloody long day. I was up at 6am and was 1st in for ec. I managed to get 15 eggs, not sure how many follies there were. LWC in London is very efficient fair play, no time to sit and think, straight in. I went out like a light and woke up on my bed!!!!!!! Dont remember a thing!
Dr gave me instructions for cyclogest and gestone and I couldn't remember if it actually did take place    Totally spaced out!!
Anyway I rang him on way home. I'm feeling alot worse this time around, lots of ovary pain and generally spaced out but hopefully after a good nights sleep I will be better tomorrow.
I have to ring at 12noon for results, (no personal touch like the lovely Lyndon!!) They do ICSI as standard so hopefully they are working away as we speak and getting jiggy with it!!
Kara and Jo well done both, the worst is over and I   that all of our little embies are doing their thing. Kara and Jo, maybe yours are all having a stern little chat amongst themselves in the lab!! lol  
Well bed for me. Night all and thanks so much for your support. xxx


----------



## mimi41

I'll speak to you wednesday and maybe you'll have more news then.  Look after yourself and if you need to go home tomorrow go.  Hows MIL


----------



## PixTrix

Yeah Miriam have done my stims. Menopur a new thing for me and managed to shatter the top of the bottle of water oh well got it done in the end!! The gonal f pen is so much easier!! Grow, grow, grow follies!! Do you think if I put some miracle grow on my special K in the morning they will grow nicely  

Thanks Michelle. I so hope your scan surprises you tomorrow and brings you good follies. Will be thinking of you and awaiting news.

Be thinking of you tomorrow Laura, so hope that you have got enough follies to carry on

Oh Kara, I hope you are feeling better and your tummy goes down. Great all are mature, Good luck for tomorrow.

Great news Cath, hope you get a good rest x


----------



## mimi41

Pix i'll text you. 

Cath well done hun, whens et


----------



## kara76

cath you know how chuffed i am for you and rest up now, big day tomorrow

lol embies talking to eachother now thats funny, you been taking funny drugs today lol of course you have

i have to say i didn't enjoy the drugs as much this time, maybe is cause i was on edge a little

pix the trick is to be firm but not over firm and make sure you snap away for the red spot


----------



## PixTrix

Oh thanks Michelle that will be great. Really rooting for you. 

I going to do it without that rubber thing they give you tomorrow Kara. Gosh didn't enjoy the drugs!


----------



## mimi41

Night all, got to get my beauty sleep.  Steve is ringing me at 5.45 to get me up, so haven't got long.

Fingers crossed for the fertilisation calls tomorrow, and i'll let you all know how my appoimtment goes tomorrow


----------



## Queenie1

cath what fab news pleased it went well for you. hope the icsi is going well. 

pix glad you mangaged the jab after. did they give you a little rubber thing to help snap bottles a found that useful.


----------



## kara76

night night michelle

pix the breakers are kinda cool but being old school i find um weird


----------



## Queenie1

night michelle and good luck lookforward to hearing your good news tomorrow.

i found the rubber breaker easy.


----------



## PixTrix

Used the rubber thing don't ask me how I managed to shatter it with that!! On last cycle only had one thing to break was it for the HCG shot? Anyway didn't have a rubber thing for that just did it by hand and didn't have a problem!! Oh well it will get easier!

Night Michelle, good luck x


----------



## marieclare

Hiya everyone how busy are you lot?! 

Kara, Jo, Cath - well done on ec, you've all done brilliant, hope you are all getting lots of lovely rest now. 

Laura & Michelle good luck for scans tomorrow, hope you have great news.

nott & juls hope you are both taking things easy and not going too bonkers.

Pix good luck for starting stims, have you already jabbed tonight?

Well I had baseline today, thanks so much to everyone who said good luck. it was all fine and am downregulated. My recipient is having her scan tomorrow so don't know if she is ready yet. However even if she is, they are all booked up for ec's w/c 17th so I can't start stims yet. So I have to carry on with DR til at least next monday.  am really starting to go loopy now with some lovely sweaty nights and lots of over emotional-ness 
So i will add my name to the list but not really sure of any dates yet. 

1. kara ec 3rd august
2. Juls78 OTD 10th Aug- at lwc swansea but pop in to wish u all well
3. nott OTB 15TH Aug
4. btbam (jo) ec 3rd august
5. Pix start stims at last 3rd  - Aug EC 17th Aug
6. Laura, 2nd stimms scan Tues 4th Aug ( )
7. Marie ec 24th aug maybe!

also had another bit of a shock, because of my AMH (50) and they think I have pcos, they are putting me on gonal-f not menopur. so I will be doing 150 gonal f from a pen. Pix is that what you had last time? Do you mind me asking what happened with your scans etc last time and what days you had them on. Like you I am worried they are being over cautious and i might not respond like they think. 

So more to worry about LOL!

Big hugs and   to everyone

Marie
xxx


----------



## miriam7

same here pix i only ever did the hcg out of the ampule thing pen was much easier   well done cath great news ..hope all goes well overnight ..be on in morning to hear all of your news


----------



## PixTrix

ok this is a test now cos using iPod so hope works ok!
Marie I did my firstvstim tonight. Glad that your baseline went well a shame that they are keeping you on dr for longer poor you 3 weeks has done my head in! Hope u will soon be able to start stims. I was on 150 gonal f like you because of my amy. Try not to worry we are all different and at 30 my AMH is less than yours. Plus I did the short protocol so no dr. It is good that they are keeping an eye to safeguard against ohss you wouldn't want that. While a scan is normally done after 7days they will prob do one after 5 days. They can then check that you are not over responding or if not enough will up your dose. Gonal f is so much easier to use. Good luck x

The pens so much easier miriam, miss too much tv drawing up menopur!


----------



## Taffy Girl

Well done Kara Cath and Jo - lots of lovely eggies there  Hope they have all doing their stuff and that you all get good news phone calls today    

Michelle and Laura wishing you so much luck for your scans today. Really hope that you both have lots of lovely follies      

Think I'm gonna kick Michelle's   too lol  - c'mon - PMA girl. We're all rooting for you hun 

Nott and Juls - hope your not going too   on your 2WWs - 

Pix - well done on your stims  you're well on your way now

Marie - hope you dont have to down reg for too long - I was DR for 4 weeks this time and it seemed like an eternity - but all worth the wait in the end 

Apologies if I've missed anyone - hello to everyone else - Queenie, Miriam, Popsi, Jule, Emma hiya - hope you are all ok  

x


----------



## btbam

Morning all - just popped on to wish michelle and laura lots of luck for your scans today.

Kara - hope you're feeling better this morning. Take it easy at work and hope the phone call goes well!

Cath - well done, that's great a great number of eggs! Glad you got home safely after all your travelling, guess you'll be doing another journey soon enought lol

Juls / nott - not long now.. keep up the PMA!

oooohhh  .... just had phone call whilst writing this - all 9 of our eggs have fertilised and are looking good.  Yippeee      .  ET provisionally booked for 11.00 thursday but if they're still looking good, might be able to go to day 5 (saturday).

Wow - need to go and drink lots of coffeee now - have a lovely day ladies.

Jo
xxx


----------



## Queenie1

jo congrats on all fertilizing. good luck for et. get plenty of rest now ready for et

kara, cath waiting to hear your good news


----------



## kara76

jo thats great news well done you, thats great 100% fertilisation

marie glad your down regged hun

im in work and need to pee but want the phone to ring lol

i feel ok ,ovary pains but its ok


----------



## KellyG

Good luck for the phone call Kara


----------



## PixTrix

Well done Jo, that is really brilliant

Hope you get a call soon Kara, good luck.

Thinking of you Michelle and Laura today.


----------



## nott

well done jo so pleased for you.  good luck laura and michelle today thinking of you all.  hope the call comes soon kara and it good news for you.


----------



## kara76

im still waiting and the phone keeps ringing with work calls lol

you have to laugh at these situations!!!! im sat in work waiting for what is one of the most important phone calls and then dickheads phone and wana book rooms, im taking the quickest bookings ever lol


----------



## nott

lol yes kara your right how dare they be ringing today dont they realise your waiting for important news selfish of them i say!!!haha


----------



## Queenie1

how awful that people are ringing. hurry up lyndon and phone, you must be climbing the walls kara, i'm sat here waiting can't belive they have kept you waiting this long.


----------



## btbam

Me too - sitting here with everything crossed for you Kara


----------



## nott

i cant believe they have kept you waiting this long either kara i had my phone call at 8.30 in the morning what are they playing at.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Jo what fabby news...... 

Kara how frustrating. Dont they know we are all waiting on your news lol   the call comes soon amd that you have good news too. 

I have just had blood taken - new blood nurse at GP and what a nightmare - 3 attempts on one arm and zilch. Tried the other and it splurted everywhere lol. Poor chap he was very nervous- hope it wasnt his first day


----------



## Queenie1

your poor arms taffy that must have been painful. is it your scan on thursday. you excited about it.


----------



## btbam

OOh - sounds nasty Taffy.  Make sure you get lots of tea and sympathy for any developing bruise.


----------



## miriam7

well done lou thats great bet your well happy ...come on lyndon ring i bet your getting p'd of waiting


----------



## ebonie

Well done ladies on your ec yesterday. you all done fab    
Sorry i didnt come on line i was in hospital visiting!

lou well done on your 9 eggs fertilising   

i will wait with the rest of your phone calls      

loads of luck for the rest of you on ur scans


----------



## kara76

not good news from me girls

et tomorrow at 1030am only 2 fertilised, yes im disappointed and there is no hiding that. at least there is a chance

cant ****ing believe it!


----------



## nott

oh kara so sorry but at least you got 2 and hopefully will be good quality and that all that counts.  keeping my fingers crossed for you i no when i went back for et i was so pleased that 2 of mine had fertilized and wasnt even expecting any too but then when i got there and they told me the bad news on the quality my excitment soon turned to misery.


----------



## miriam7

oh kara thats not what you were expecting but hey you could have 1  real good embryo in those 2 that will become your dream


----------



## ebonie

aww kara i know your dissapointed hun, but as the girls said it only takes one hun, i will be keeping my fingers crossed for you hun


----------



## Queenie1

oh kara so sorry to hear that.  but as miriam said it only takes one to have your dream, it only took that one embryo that miriam had to have maia. you have everything else in place for them to work. keep positive hun cos it can happen.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Im guessing "loving" was not what you typed.....  

I know you must be disappointed but try and keep positive hun. One of those little embies may be the one that leads to your future bundle of joy     Sending you


----------



## btbam

Kara  .  Keep thinking positively it you can, these message boards are full of people with just one embie of poorer quality than they wanted who are now mums.


----------



## marieclare

kara sorry for the disappointment   but like everyone has said you have 2 good embies there and you need to keep positive now for et and put all your good thoughts into those, will be thinking of you tomorrow and hope it all goes well  

hi pix well done with the stims, another step on the way! thanks for all the info about gonal f i will try not to worry. Yep they are going to do a day 5 scan so i'm hoping that will be early enough to realise if i'm not responding enough. 

ahh taffy i will think of you when i am jabbing this week, to give me some inspiration. 4 weeks does sound like forever. i am keeping my fingers crossed for a call today to say the recipient is ready and we can start stims next week. i will be 3 weeks DR if they start me next monday.

great news jo on your embies, fingers crossed for you. 

Good luck michelle and Laura for scans today xxx


----------



## Cath34

Kara hun, I know you are disappointed but like everyone says, its quite often a success in cases where you dont think it will work so fingers and toes crossed for you. I'm    for us both.
I had my call from London this morning and out of 15, 7 were mature and 7 fertilised so we'll see how it goes, either Thurs or Sat? Back up to the big smoke,   not lookig forward to that!!
Hi to everyone and thanks for your support again. xx


----------



## Taffy Girl

Lucky 7 Cath - thats great - hope you are pleased 
Good luck for ET whenever it may be - I hope the travelling is not taking its toll too much on you and that it will all be worth it in a few weeks time


----------



## ebonie

Congrats on your 7 eggs cath , hope your trip will be ok for you hun


----------



## PixTrix

Oh Kara,   it must be a disapointment but I will also say it just takes one. Those 2 embryos could be your little miracle waiting to happen, it really is possible     Good luck x

Well done Cath,  good luck x

Gosh your poor arm Taffy! Oo scan in two days, good luck x

Marie, I just checked my schedule from last time and it was actually only 112.5 of gonal f which was increased to 150, so try tnot to worry you are not on the lowest dose x


----------



## kara76

cath well done hunni shame you have to go all that way....lucky number 7 hunni, this is so your time

btbam i won't be seeing you now as i have to go for et tomorrow

god i so wish i wasn't in work

been speaking with louise the nurse aww bless her she was fab, need to take my womb relaxant today now


----------



## nott

well done cath.  try to keep your chin up kara i no its easy for me to say cause im the most negative on hear so i cant really preach and i no being in work is not where you want to be now at home on the sofa with comfort food sounds a much better place to me.

ive noticed some of you girls are taking gestone ive never heard of it what is it and what is it for wondering if im missing out on something?


----------



## miriam7

cath 7 is good will you be called everyday with update on embies? kara whats a womb relaxant


----------



## PixTrix

Oh Kara, work is the last place you need to be. I find louise really lovely. Try and hold on to hope Kara and take one day at a time, there is hope and I will be rooting for you all the way x


----------



## Cath34

Thanks Miriam, they said they wont look at them until Thurs morning now so we'll see, I may just ring the embryologist tomorrow to see how they are doing anyway. x


----------



## marieclare

kara louise is great isnt she, my fav, ok chick    keep your chin up you have everything to play for   

pix thanks for that, thats reasurring. 

cath well done, brillian news 
xxx


----------



## Taffy Girl

Womb relaxant ...... Oh kara - you are having "the works", hun.  
With all these "little extras" you are doing something must be the one thing that makes all the difference for you this time


----------



## kara76

nott gestone is instead of cyclogest your missing out of big green needles in the **** thats all lol

yeah i have to works this time, better not swear again as it comes up as loving WTF

so come on girls lets get that bloody PMA going. 

fact some of us are gona get pregnant


----------



## Queenie1

cath well done on your 7 embies good luck for journey to london.

kara good luck for et tomorrow those perfect embies will be back snuggling in soon.     

what is a womb relaxant is that to do with your nk cells


----------



## miriam7

yep kara time to get your pma back ...just cause you have 2 doesnt mean there not good ones       hope laura and michells scans are ok now


----------



## kara76

it will just stop my womb from cramping after embryo transfer queenie


----------



## mimi41

Well as expected poor response only one good size follie.  They don't understand it cos i normally respond ok.  So i have decided it is three things the f*cking pill which did my head in, the f*cking dhea which has shrunk my ovaries lol and the f*cking sp.  So i am now throwing my dhea away, never taking the pill again and doing lp next time.

No sympathy please i am ok, just a little hurdle to get over

Kara you only need 2 to go back.  This is your time also

Cath congrats

Btbam congrats

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Taffy Girl

Its hard not to be sympathetic - when we all care so much about you hun     
Hope you really are ok - cos that's just blinking rubbish.


----------



## kara76

michelle what a bummer hun, i totally understand
the pill can shrink the ovaries as it lowers fsh and lh as i well now

maybe we can meet for coffee on thu or friday hun


----------



## miriam7

oh for fks sake what crap news really sorry michelle ..i do hope your ok ...isnt there any chance for more follies to grow ?


----------



## Queenie1

really sorry michelle, as you said just another hurdle you will get there. are we are here for you.


----------



## ebonie

Hiya michelle im so sorry to hear of your **** news hun , Hope you are ok hun


----------



## PixTrix

Really crap news Michelle. You are right it is just a hurdle, good to see you are looking to the future. Have a nice holiday and take it from there. I did the SP after taking the pill and ended up with no response, so may be better sticking to LP.

We are all here for you x


----------



## nott

so sorry michelle thats awful news i did the sp and it worked better for me but everyone responds differently i had the opposite affect on lp my follices wernt growing and had to be abandoned.  its hard never knowing what to do for the best and the body is so complex that not even doctors no whats going on half the time.  it is very disheartening and you just think hear we go again.


----------



## popsi

well done cath and jo great news


----------



## popsi

Kara.. honey I can imagine how disapointed you must be honey, but really really i know its a cliche but keep positive you have 2 little fighters and they are enough to give you your twins    hows that for PMA !! xxx 

michelle... no sympathy honey (at your request!) just a great big huge    .. at least you know all the crappy things that have caused this and can put it right next time xx

love to all you other ladies out there,... i have had a bit of a sh!tty day.. work colleague announced pregnancy and scan pics flying about all day, she already has one child who is 2 .. !! some people have it all hey.. but she has a realy sh!t hubby too so i guess its not all rosy


----------



## nott

popsie any news on the adoption.  laura how did things go for you hun?


----------



## Taffy Girl

for all those that need them tonight 

Popsi that is so rubbish - fancy her waiting till you are back in work to break that news .... 
Your time will come soon - you never know you could be a mummy before her new arrival      

Kara - hope you are doing ok - good luck for tomorrow hun. Have you got some time off planned? 

Michelle - I am truly gutted for you  
Sounds like you are being really strong and keeping positive - but we are here for you if you need it. Hope you have a new plan soon.  

Laura hope you have some good news for us
x


----------



## Queenie1

kara hope your ok and getting ready for tomorrow good luck. like popsi thinking that these could be your twins. 

michelle hope your ok and are looking after yourself

popsi keep smiling its hard isn't it but i like taffy's thinking that you could be a mummy before she has her baby.

laura i hope you have had some good news today.

i met up with my friends yesterday and all their babies and pregnancy and i coped pretty well better than i thought, didn't even cry when i got home. anyway meeting them tomorrow for an adult only meet which should be good.  

 for eveyone x


----------



## mimi41

Thanks for the kind wishes ladies.  I am ok honest, when you've had 2 mcs in a year i think you get hardened to everything else.  I am looking to the future.

Kara yes fri good for meet.  I didn't realise that the pill shrinks the ovaries, f*cking thing should be band.  I was blaming it on the dhea but that hasn't worked either.  

Hope everyone is tickety boo


----------



## kara76

just spoke to luke and isn;t it weird how it doesn;t effect men the same well not my man. he is very postive , i am kinda postive

bill arrive so i ripped it up....only kidding lol

queenie well done those types of meets aren;t easy

michelle friday should be fine will confirm for sure on thursday


----------



## Jule

What a lot of news to take in from 2 days.

Michelle it was good to meet today.  Its good to remain positive and at least you have your holiday to look forward to.  You can get away and forget it all for a couple of weeks  

Jo what great news that all eggs have fertilised-good luck.

Cath great news for you, good luck for your transfer.

Kara keep positive, 2 is better than none and tomorrwo they will be back where they belong.  Stay positive   , im   you get a BFP.  People who have a normal conception only have 1 embryo and they dont know what quality that is so remain positive.  No more talk of follow ups until you know for definate  .

Laura hope today went well for you.


Popsi i met my friend today who has just adopted.  She had her littel boy week last fri.  He is so cute and i know it wont be long before you get your family complete


----------



## mimi41

Jules really good to see you as well.  I' trying to stay positive its only one cycle after all.  Maybe won't be if things go wrong next time


----------



## popsi

kara... you SHOULD be positive and you have all us ladies (future aunties !!) behind you x

thanks for your kind words girls.. I am ok now, just a moment of  , jule.. thats lovely about your friends little boy, how old is he if you dont mind me asking xx


----------



## Jule

He's 14 months and he is lovely and settling really well.  She said after all that waiting it feels like he has been with them always.  He is so good and cute.  It wont be long popsi and then it will be you  

Michelle next time it will work.  Just a minor hiccup this time  .  At lease going back to whats worked previously will give you more hope.


----------



## popsi

Jule.. thats a lovely age, thank you for sharing that story with me xx yes hoping the wait wont be too long


----------



## Jule

It wont and then you wont even remember all this waiting


----------



## kara76

awwlove success stories

had a lovely shower and now im chilling ,preparing my womb for et

so not looking forward to full bladder as i always think im gona pee on them and no doubt i will wana chat with lyndon for ages

that man is lovely and stayed on the phone for ages today and i even had to make him hold lol....


----------



## popsi

kara.. if you pee on them you pee on them  ... loving you putting Lyndon on hold !! only you hun


----------



## Jule

Have a nice relaxing evening now Kara and an early nite ready for big day tomorrow.


----------



## mimi41

Kara good luck tomorrow, what time is et


----------



## kara76

cheers

et is 1030 so i shall be pupo tomorrow, first time is over a year so thats cool

hoping for 2 little fighters


----------



## Cath34

I'm gonna   for your little embies tonight Kara. I will be thinking of you tomorrow. Best of luck hun. xx


----------



## Juls78

Just wanted to wish those of you with et's tomorrow and the next couple of days all the luck in the world!!!!! I will be     and sending lots pf       your waay.

Julsxx


----------



## Queenie1

kara good luck for tomorrow will be thinking of you.


----------



## PixTrix

Times like that can really hit you Popsi, but you will soon have your complete family  

Good luck for tomorrow Kara, will be thinking of you  

Hope that all went well today for you Laura  

I am glad you managed to go Queenie, well done and it will be nice to have an adult only meet tomorrow too, enjoy.


----------



## Laura36

Right, took me ages to catch up.

Sorry I haven't been online yet, had a mega busy afternoon working then sorting decorator etc until now.

Michelle     I haven't responded any differently on DHEA and SP! Hope you are ok. Was great to meet up today.

Kara, well done on your lovely 2 embies. I know you are disappointed but hopefully you won't need more than these 2  

Cath, brilliant news on your 7 embies, well done

Jo, well done on your embies too.  Fab decision to convert to IVF!

My scan was ok. 3 follies on right and 1 on left.  but left ovary is v difficult to access.  Had a call this afternoon from Louise and they will let me go to EC which is great.  Just hope that I get at least 3 eggs to have a good chance of fertilisation.  So EC on Friday but not sure what time as yet, they will call me again tomorrow to confirm.  I'm relieved but it's still a rubbish response so I'm not getting my hopes up. Just taking 1 step at a time - big hurdle today though. 

I hope everyone is really well. Sorry no more personals, just feeling very tired now.  Have to go to London tomorrow for work so up early.


----------



## PixTrix

Well done Laura, great news that you are getting to EC, I know how worried you were that you wouldn't get this far and had concerns that this was your last chance, but hey it aint over!    Good luck for friday and beyond, there is hope for your BFP x


----------



## Laura36

Thanks Pix that's lovely.  And huge thanks to everyone who has sent me their best wishes. It's so lovely to have your support.


----------



## nott

im glad for you laura i no its not as good as you wanted it to be ive been there too i didnt get that many follies either i never have each time ive done it all you can do is hope now that you get some good eggs out of those follies, will be thinking of you and i dont envy you having to drive to london tomorrow either!!


----------



## Laura36

thanks Nott.  I'm on the train tomorrow so don't have to drive. But will work while travelling.

How are you doing on your 2ww?  Hope you're managing to stay sane.


----------



## nott

im not too bad i think ive accepted the fact it is going to be a bfn although there is still that 2 % hope but i have had no symptons at all and dont feel pregnant and by now it should be implanting so well see.


----------



## PixTrix

hey Nott, there are so many people who have had BFP's without any symptoms. Hang in there, good luck x


----------



## nott

thanks pix im trying to keep positive but its not working.


----------



## PixTrix

It is hard to keep positive  

interesting I didn't know that gonal f is an fsh only and menopur is FSH and LH.
Gonal f usually used for pcos because it doesn't contain LH and PCOS normally comes with raised LH. Interesting my LH isn't raised so relief that they have changed me from gonal f this time and friday will tell if I have had any better response.....


----------



## miriam7

hope it has made the diffrence for you pix   yay laura so glad you will have ec fri...you only need the 1   kara thats soo funny you put poor lyndon on hold   nott dont be to negative you really cant tell i had no signs until after i knew i had a bfp


----------



## marieclare

cath hope the embies are still doing good in thatthere london

michelle sorry to hear your news, glad you have a plan though and hope you can get cracking with that as soon as you want to

kara good luck for today, thinking of you and wishing you all the luck in the world.  

laura well done on your scan, wishing you loads of luck for friday.  

nott it must be difficult to stay positive but I hope you feel better soon.  

pix thats interesting about the menopur / gonal f. I can't remember what my LH is but I will have to dig it out later. I was a bit surprised when they said I have pcos because I've never really noticed any symptoms so I can't help worrying still that they won't give me enough...    hmmm anyway thats promising news for you so fingers and toes crossed for friday, i'm rooting for ya!


----------



## marieclare

on another subject, does anyone know how to get access to the "work issues" board? it says on the front page to request access. 
maybe my extra week downregging is positive coz i've got no idea how I'm going to wangle the time off for my stims scans and ec/ et week


----------



## Queenie1

laura so pleased that you have got to egg collection. good luck for friday  

taffy good luck for your scan tomorrow.  

nott and jules78 hope your not going to  on your 2ww

kara thinking of you today


----------



## mimi41

Morning ladies

Kara good luck today

Marie sorry no idea, have you looked in the index

Well, i'm not feeling positive at all today.  Had a horrible night but hey ho part and parcel of tx i suppose.  Anyway lets keep the mood light and hope for the best for all the cyclers at the moment


----------



## Queenie1

ah michelle so sorry to hear that.   try and keep positive and look forward to that lovely holiday.  

will you try again on lp this time


----------



## mimi41

Queenie yeah i will, but i don't hold out much hope.  My age has finally caught up with me.  I thought this morning people keep telling me i don't look 41, but reality check i am and that is my fertility age.  I've got to remember this and i think my time has just ran out for biological kids


----------



## Queenie1

hopefully you will have better luck back on lp. it is such a hard thing to come to terms with when our bodies don#t do what we want them to do or feel like. will you go onto donor egg. 

try and look forward to canada and enjoy the time with dh


----------



## nott

hi marieclaire it is hard trying to get the time off work when doing ivf i was so lucky this time my manager at work was so good with me i have never mentioned im doing ivf at work in the past and have always had to juggle it with work but for some reason last yr i mentioned to my supervisor that i was doing it, and my manager approached me and by some sort of fate it came about that he and his wife had been going through it too and he was so understanding and told me when i was due to start it again to go and see him and he do what he could to help so thats what i did and he has been marvelous with me he has even given me 2 wks off work on the company with pay i am so glad i told them now but not every workplace would be so understanding.

michelle i know where your coming from with your age i was 40 this year and i feel the same as you the problem is my partner is 34 and has no children it is really hard and i want a child with him so much but i dont think it is ever going to happen.  we are now thinking of giving ed 1 more try and going to czec republic but like you i dont hold much hope of ever having anymore children.  have you considered ed?


----------



## mimi41

Queenie by the time canada comes around i will be tickety boo.  The most annoying thing about me is that i can't stay negative long.  maybe if i did i would get pregnant naturally.  Thanks for the support

Nott my neice has offered to donate her eggs, she is 21 and is the spit of me.  She needs to know what is involved but if the next tx doesn't work then that is the next option.  My dh and i have been together for years and have been trying as long, both have no kids


----------



## nott

that is a good option at least youl know where they are coming from and very good of your niece to do that for you and you dont have to wait in on a long list for someone to come up.  i really hope it works for you and why is it the nice people are the ones who have problems its never the ones that have them willy nilly and cant look after them not fair is it.


----------



## mimi41

Nott i sometimes think i am being punished because i am awful or something.  I don't know why this happens to people i really don't.  Sorr i should not post when i am like this as i don't want to bring the mood down we need happy vibes not neg ones


----------



## nott

if anyone brings to mood down on hear its me im so negative about it all so dont you go worrying about doing it we all have to have our down days and i totally know what you mean about feeling punished although i have been surprised since doing ivf how many others are actually experiencing the same problems makes your realise your not alone so if your being punished then we all are for something!!


----------



## mimi41

I'm usually quite an upbeat person!  Anyhow how you feeling today, i did trigger last night so can feel ovulation a looming.  So even if i don't feel like it i will be rumpy bumpy tonight with dh, you never know


----------



## PixTrix

Have sent you a PM Michelle


----------



## kara76

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=180970.0
marie that might help you, it seems you need to requests access to the work issues board

nott chin up hun

michelle i think you should share your feeling postive or negative as support works both ways and you know what i find that when im having a negative time i find talking on here one of the most helpful things. i am so sorry you had a horrid night and please please know that i am here for you, the fact is abandoned a cycle is proper **** and it brings alot of feelings and thought along with it. you my friend are far from being an awful person its just bad **** happens to nice people and the scum bags of this world seem to gain what we lack

im waffling now

pix hows you matey

big massive thank you for all the texts message i thought i was gona jam up orange lol

will update in a sec


----------



## Shellebell

Marie You need to fill out this form for tech support, they also sort out the requests for the work/lawyer/belly buddy boards 
Just request access to work issues board in the subject
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_contact/task,view/contact_id,1/Itemid,159/


----------



## kara76

[fly]me post[/fly]

DAY 2 EMBRYO TRANSFER DAY

I AM PUPO

got up at 615 to luke waking me up telling me the time, he made me jump lol pleb......so up i got showered made a cuppa cuddled my little rex who is very much my baby. then luke is stressing trying to find clothes as our washing machine has broke down boo boo

anyway off we set , i drive luke sleeps which is a blessing as he hates my driving and drove all the way at speed limit which is very good.

went to wish ravan and family and sat drinking tea and chatting which was fab and gave sam a massive cuddle

left for clinic and for maybe the second time ever we went late, i pushed the buzzer and luke pointed out that im too short to be seen my the camera! we always joke around when we are tense either that or argue and we did both this morning lol

got through the doors and heard lyndon shout up throught and jane the lovely nurse said they were starting to get concern, maybe they though we were going awol

so got sorted and got changed and sat there holding my bladder which im crap at but i wanted them to have a good pic of my womb

SO DOWN TO BUSINESS

lyndon called up through....i felt a little tense but as soon as he said the embryos were ok i was fine, phew sat chatting for a little bit but not as long as you lot would think as i had no real questions.

THE EMBRYOS

we have a prefect 4 cell which is ahead of time and a prefect 2 cell which are now back where they belong

they put them on the screen and luke took a pic and wow wow wow, lyndon explain that they have a nuclear (spelling!!!) in each cell and this means that they are geneticaly sound, i think that what he said my memory is rubbish at the moment....i blame the drugs

grace did the transfer and it went so easy, best transfer ive had, no tense feelings, no cramping

rested for a little after et and lyndon put one of the eggs which didn't fertilise on the screen and explained it look like a good egg and i have to say that made me feel even more postive for the little ones i have back in my womb

more resting in recovery and grace came back to have a chat and then we left and bumped into a mate and had a little chat

im on a high, i feel that we are so very close and im gona stay postive      

just gona chill out today and maybe go for a walk with rex later. got a massive head ache now and that could be the drugs

i would like to thank each and everyone of you for the support that you have offered throughout my treatment

all you ladies are special and i wish everyone success with which every path they chose


----------



## nott

wel done kara you seem so much more positive now im so pleased your eggs were good i had a 4 cell pity for my fragmentation or i would have been more positive.  fingers crossed for you and hoping all goes well in your 2ww.  lovely pic of your embryos by the way.


----------



## marieclare

wow kara that pic is amazing you must be so excited! fingers toes and everything else crossed for you, wishing you all the luck in the world    

thanks for the link kara & shellebelle I will fill that out now. Nott its great your manager is being so supportive, i think I'm just going to duck and dive!


----------



## btbam

Congratulations Kara - I'm so pleased it all went well today     

Here's to a BFP for you in 16 days    

p.s what does 'PUPO' mean - I've been trying (and failing) to work it out for days!


----------



## Taffy Girl

Congrats on being PUPO mate - take it easy now  
Wow lovely embie pics. - You have your hubby well trained.... we didnt manage to get pics of "Itchy" and Scratchy" lol 

Hope everyone else is ok
x


----------



## kara76

PUPO

PREGNANT UNTIL PROVEN OTHERWISE lol

btbam any news with you today?

taffy no pic how come?

nott try and be postive hun

marie hope that board can help

mil is waiting on me lol


----------



## nott

jo pupo means pregnant until proven otherwise i didnt no what it meant either had to look it up!!


----------



## PixTrix

Oh Kara I am truley thrilled for you CONGRATULATIONS on being PUPO. Have you got some time off work now, I hope so. The photo of your embies is fab, do they give you a photo?

I think I am going loopy I keep wanting feel some kind of pain in my ovaries so I know some follies are growing   Been a busy bee with house work and washing all day, so need to think about taking poochies for a walk


----------



## kara76

pix we took the pic off the screen, my phone has a good camera which is lucky

im sure your ovaries are busy


----------



## btbam

ah ha - PUPO - makes sense now!!

no news today - ET is tomorrow at 11 unless they phone at 9 to say they want to go to day 5 instead.  Must remember to get DH to take a piccie, he's got a decent camera phone.

Pix - I know exactly what you mean about wanting to feel pain in your ovaries - I felt the same. If it helps, my discomfort pretty much went away for 2 days before EC but the follies were still there - I guess your body just gets used to the sensation.

taffy - good luck for your scan tomorrow

Hello to everyone else and hope all is well - I've forgotten where everyone is! Need to go back and find that list.      to all.


----------



## Cath34

Well done Kara on being PUPO!!! I'm hoping to join you very soon and we can go mad together!!!
Great pics of your embies too. xx


----------



## Juls78

Kara congrats on being PUPO!2 lovely looking embies.     
Julsxx


----------



## Queenie1

congratulations on being pupo.  fab looking embies, so glad that it went well enjoy now the mad 2ww.


----------



## Flash123

hi all,

Haven't posted in ages coz needed some time out - but have been stalking and keeping up to date with you all.
Can't believe how fast everything is moving and how busy this board is! really feel that this is a good time and we are def going to have some ++++++.

well done kara - enjoy yourself and good luck to everyone else.

   to you all.

XXXXXX


----------



## mimi41

Kara you know i am thrilled for you,great photos


----------



## Laura36

Well done Kara, fab embies and lovely photo.  

Quick question ladies, what dose of pregnyl have you had?  I am sure last time i had 2 x 5000 iu but this time they have only given me 1 x 5000 iu. Do you think that's ok?

I have EC 9.45am Friday so trigger shot at midnight tonight.  Had a major panic today as I was in London for work all day and hadn't had a call from the clinic with instructions. They didn't call til 5pm! I was calling them and leaving messages was well stressed out.  

Hi to everyone, are you all ok?

Michelle, loads of hugs. Please don't feel you can't share your feelings here no matter if they are negative. That's what we are here for.  This is a horrible thing to go through and getting cancelled is just awful.


----------



## kara76

laura i trigger using 5000 and this is the standard dose they give now, your on a 34 trigger like i was


----------



## nott

hi laura i had 2 x 5000 but they did say it depends on how many follicles you have they were only going to give me 1 x 5000 at first but then changed there mind.  im sure youl be fine good luck for some good eggs.


----------



## nott

do you know if the cardiff clinic have ever put back 3 embryos on blast? cause i was under the impression that 3 wasnt allowed.


----------



## Laura36

Thanks both.  Ok so 1 x 5000 is good then.  Wonder why I am 34 hours then? 

Nott, I don't know if they would put back 3. i would think not.  Although I'd go for 3 at my age if I had enough and they let me!


----------



## kara76

nott max of 3 can be transfer over the age of 40

laura your short protocol and they trigger at 34 hours as your natural hormones aren;t completelty shut off


----------



## nott

right i wasnt sure i thought 2 were only allowed. chance would be a fine thing to even get 3 to put back in me


----------



## Cath34

I had 3 x 5000 pregnyl to trigger!!!!!! Whats that all about!!!!

Well girls, I've literally just had a call from my embryologist in London ref an update on my embies!! Fair play to her she rang me from home as she didn't have time in work bless her heart!

Well I guess I should be pleased but am such a bloody perfectionist I'm not sure.
80% of them were at 4cell when she checked them today and were scored a mixture between 1's and 2's 
Hopefully they will be 8 cell tomorrow and still 1's and 2's. The only thing that scared the hell out of me was when she said my eggs were average quality and when she asked my age she then said no thats fine they're really ok. Maybe she thought I looked younger in the flesh!!!    I think Ive aged loads on this epic journey!!!! So maybe ther're not so bad, its just that Lyndon has always told me Ive had text book perfect embies 811's etc.. but never really made a comment about my eggs themselves so I got really scared.
She's going to ring me early tomorrow but was hopeful for blasts and ET Sat. We'll see. I'm bricking it now. Please hang on in there embies


----------



## KellyG

Kara i am so so pleased 4 u babes.    

Best wishes to everyone else xxxxxx


----------



## nott

i think the more follies you got the more pregnal you have.  cath try not to worry it sounds like your embies are doing well and if they are going to blast they must be good quality.  keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Taffy Girl

Cath try not to analyse too much you'll send yourself   that all sounds really positive   those little embies keep on growing for you    

Kelly loving the new pic - how are you doing?

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## kara76

cath hunni its all sounding really good, maybe the nurse should have asked your age before commenting!

you know you make blasts and you know you make good blasts, 4 cell on day 2 as you know is prefect

what time are they calling tomorrow?


----------



## Laura36

Cath, they sound fantastic. I wouldn't worry too much. Well done.

Hi Kelly, hope you are all doing really well.

2 hours to trigger shot for me!!  Quite excited but trying not to get my hopes up as I know it's possible I don't have any embies from my 3 or 4 follicles.  Last time I had 5 follicles, 5 eggs but only 2 embies so with only 3 or 4 eggs it's a bit dodgy.  I am feeling positive though. One step at a time.....

How are you feeling Kara? Chilled out?


----------



## Queenie1

laura i had 5000 pregnal on both icsi and iui and i did 36 hours before.

cath they sound fab keep positive hun 

kara hope your feeling ok and getting plenty of rest and luke is looking after you.

taffy good luck

pix hope jabs are going well

good luck to anyone else with tx tomorrow

hi to everyone


----------



## Laura36

Thanks Queenie.  Hope you are ok? Are you enjoying the school holidays?

Pix, how are your jabs going? Are you finding the menopur mixing ok?


----------



## PixTrix

evening all, I am such a piggy I ate a whole melon while watching big brother and that was just in the first half  

Ah cool Kara, will make sure DP is well practised using my phone camera before then. It's got an 8 meg pix camera so should get a good shot. How are you feeling, hope you've managed to rest lots.

Nice to see you back Liz, how are you? Do you have a plan of action?

Good luck for trigger tonight Laura and collection on fri  

Everything is sounding great for you Cath.

Thanks btbam, still looking for signs of growth! I can't wait for my first follie scan on friday. Concerned because not feeling anything, but suppose is early days

Injections going ok thanks Queenie, haven't felt a thing when injecting up until yest now getting really sore,but I can take it!


----------



## kara76

pix mine is a 8 mega pix too and is **** hot

laura yeah im chilling and will carry on as normal without doing anything silly of course, gona just listen to my body

queen 36 is standard for long protocol

cath i wonder if your trigger was higher to try and mature more eggs for you


----------



## ebonie

Aww kara i felt so emotional reading ur post hun U know how pleased i am hun massive prayers and     for the next few weeks hun     

cath hope ur phone call goes well tomorrow hun sounds very positive      

laura a load of luck for ur ec on friday hun          

a big hug to everyone else


----------



## kara76

cheers ebonie hunni


----------



## Queenie1

laura good luck for trigger

hi emma hope you are ok


----------



## Laura36

Hello Emma, how are you?


----------



## Laura36

Is anyone still awake?  I just thought, should I use the big syringe and green needle to prep the trigger shot then inject with the orange (smaller) needle?  Sorry, rubbish memory.

also, for EC what are the rules? No perfume, take nightie and dressing gown, can I eat before (its not like anesthetic is it?).  I was so expecting to be cancelled or converted I haven't thought about all this stuff.


----------



## miriam7

so pleased for you kara loving your pic its going to be the first of many       laura im sure you do draw it up with big needle then inject with normal ...hope its gone ok


----------



## kara76

laura huni hope your trigger went well

shower before ec and don't use anything , no smellys etc. Take dressing gown, slippers, nightie and maybe a mag to read


----------



## marieclare

Laura best of luck with ec today, will be thinking of you this morning  

btbam how are you feeling about et tomorrow? wishing you lots of luck

Cath fingers crossed for your embies in the big smoke, hope you get to blasts on sat  

Pix good luck for the fol scan tomorrow. You are back to being exactly a week ahead of me, I have my first stim scan on 14th after starting on 10th. 
I think I am gunna be the last one left on this thread! 
xxx


----------



## PixTrix

Hope trigger went ok Laura, good luck for EC.

Thanks Marie, good luck for your stims x


----------



## nott

hi girls hope your all ok today.  well i just been to a fortune teller who was recommended im into them you see i no you prob think im nuts!!   well anyway firstly he read my palm and said that if he didnt get 75% right from my palm reading then he wouldnt go any further with the cards as i would be wasting my money so he started reading my palm about my character and at first i thought no thats not right but then he said a few things that were so correct about certain things that had happened to me, so we went on the card reading and can you believe the hospital card came up first followed by the pregnancy card and the pregnancy card came up twice BUT he did say he didnt no who it was for and could be someone close to me and that the reading can take up to 3 years to work!!! so if by some miracle it was meant for me then maybe if im not this time i could be within the nxt 3 years so well see if it is a load of rubbish or not!!


----------



## kara76

nott has this made you feel more postive? if it has then brill

when is your test date?


----------



## nott

test date 15th and as for feeling more positive not sure what to think i think if im honest i would have to say no.  there has been quite a few bfns on the other forum today it so heartbreaking you feel like your going through it with them too lets hope we get some good news on hear soon from someone.


----------



## kara76

the 15th is my birthday

try and keep your chin up


----------



## josiejo

Gosh this tread is so busy i can't keep up with it. 

I really hope there are a string of BFP's about to come along.  You have all managed to get me excited about starting again, just hope I will be able to soon.


----------



## kara76

josie i am so pleased we have made you excited cause it is an exciting time

have you sorted all your follow up questions?


----------



## josiejo

Nope lol Have put everything out my mind until the last few days really. I have an appointment with my GP to ask about getting the drugs funded and am more nervous about that than the follow up.
I did get some piece of mind from my gasto consultant who told me that the drugs I am on for Crohns disease will have had no impact on the treatment.


----------



## kara76

thats good that your crohns meds will be ok

i hope your gp helps


----------



## btbam

Hi Josiejo & welcome - glad I'm not the only one who struggles to keep up!

Laura - good luck for ec  tomorrow.

Kara - heard you on the radio today, sounded great! 

nott - sounds like a great card reading. I'm definately a believer.

pix - good luck for the scan tomorrow, looking forward to hearing how it goes.

Cath - fingers crossed you get a good call later today for et saturday.

Well we're back from ET: One 10 cell compacting and one 6 cell embie are back in place. Both look good according to Lyndon with minimal fragmentation.  Pete took piccies and has now gone off to work with them ... boo! I'm Feeling really positive about this cycle - loads of lovely signs ... 2 beautiful butterflies in the garden this morning ( never seen any there before), our wedding song on the radio on the way to hospital and It's our 8 month wedding anniversary.  What more can we ask for?!? Test date is the 22nd, same as another friend who's TTC and who's getting married on that day.


----------



## kara76

woo hoo well done btbam

you will have to post your pics later

how was et?


----------



## kara76

im proper hungry wonder if its the steriods lol 

having some ovary pain and just chilling at home and sent mil out for eggs, i fancy boiled eggs now

i have shopped on the net, paid some bills and done some emails, what would be do without email

might upload some more ******** pics


----------



## josiejo

Kara, I have been on steriods a few times in the past due to my Crohns and they can give you one hell of an appitite, you just want to eat all day lol Also take them in the morning as taking them at night can keep you wide awake. What dose do you have to take? All very much worth it!

Btbam, best of luck, loving that positive energy


----------



## kara76

yeah i take them all together in the morning

im on 20mg of prednisolone a day


----------



## Cath34

btbam - well done on ET, they sound really good.        for your little ones to stick around. xx
Kara, boiled eggs eh? I'm either sick or starving hungry!! lol It must be the drugs!!!!!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Queenie1

btbam glad to hear et went well congrats on being pupo look after yourself and get lots of rest. hope the 2ww goes well.

cath how are you when are you going for et

kara enjoy eating what you like.


----------



## kara76

cath the boiled eggs, fruit salad, crisps, melon were yummy and still straving, no nausea for me today thankfully


----------



## mimi41

Congrats btbam on being pupo

Cath good luck for sat

Laura i have everything crossed for you for a good crop 

I can't remember who else is going for ec or et, but if i have missed anyone good luck


----------



## Queenie1

laura good luck for ec tomorrow really hope you get a few good embies.   

cath good luck for et on saturday hope it goes well   

jule and nott hope 2ww is going well and your not going too mad now its getting near otd


----------



## PixTrix

btbam well done on being pupo.

I hope all goes well tomorrow Laura.

Woohoo day 5 stim scan tomorrow, One part of me can't wait and the other part is nervous. Just wish I could feel some growth going on! Only had 3 jabs so far tho.

Good luck for ET cath.

Hope you're feeling ok Kara, juls, nott sending of all lots of baby dust


----------



## Queenie1

pix good luck for day 5 stimms scan hope you get lots of follies.  how are jabs going.


----------



## mimi41

Good luck pix, lets hope for loads of lovely juicy follies


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Queenie and Michelle   Last night I finally found a way to break the water ampule without shattering it, so less stressed now! Don't mind doing injections, but must admit and blinking fed up of doing them now!


----------



## kara76

pix tons of luck tomorrow


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Kara   I have just got memories of my last cycle popping in to my head and just hope this is a better scan, but keep telling myself with a change of protocol and drugs things will be different this time


----------



## nott

hi kara what your name on ******** il add you as a friend.  well i had another boring day did go to b & q to buy a new lawn mower was going to cut the grass before the rain starts again got the lawn mower and was bending down to pick the cable up and awful shooting pain down below twice so just give up and left it where it was and decided a bar of chocolate and eastenders was more appealing.  hope everyone has been ok today.


----------



## kara76

pix i can understand your feelings, im sure all will be ok with the change of protocol

nott lawn mowing are you nuts? choc and eastenders sounds much better


----------



## PixTrix

What are you like Nott trying to mow the lawn,    stick to chocolate!

Thanks Kara, yeah I'm sure tomorrow will bring better news


----------



## kara76

pix what time is your scan?


----------



## PixTrix

12.15 I always try to get as late as poss!


----------



## kara76

cool. so you will have scan tomorrow and then another on monday?


----------



## PixTrix

not sure, I think will have one Monday, if the same as last time.


----------



## nott

yes your right about the lawn mowing.  ive added you kara its nice to put a face to someone and just to let you know that my picture is 5 yrs old and i def do not look like that anymore but i prefer to use it to remind of what i once looked like before ivf  ive aged loads and gone fatter its all this ivf ages you!!! 

good luck pix for you scan im sure it will be fine.


----------



## nott

laura keeping my fingers crossed for you tomorrow hope you get some good eggs.


----------



## Taffy Girl

its official im a numpty - just posted a long reply with personals for all you July/Aug cyclers on the general chat thread.... 
Time for bed methinks


----------



## mimi41

Nott no more strenuous stuff, relax


----------



## kara76

d*ck head d*ck head lol

laura laura loads and loads of lovely eggie luck for tomorrow, i will be thinking of you. hope you feeling?


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Taffy, hope you get some good rest


----------



## Juls78

good luck for your scan tomorrow Pix!!! will be thinking of you.

julsxx


----------



## popsi

just calling in to wish everyone with scan ec and et ... huge amounts of luck.. sorry no personals i have AF from hell right now and am pretty much doubled over with pain x

kara.. you were great on the radio hun x


----------



## kara76

popsi thanks hun

hows things with you? any news?


----------



## Cath34

Good luck to everyone who has scans tomorrow. Sorry my brain is dead, I cant remember anything, its the drugs    x


----------



## popsi

kara.. no news yet honey, but its a bit early so I am trying to remain paitient


----------



## Laura36

Hello, I am feeling v bloated and my back aches. I have been too busy to get nervous today until now, and now I'm v nervous!  I have found my dressing gown and a nightie (don't normally wear them, lol).  Have removed my toe nail varnish. So I think I am ready.  Also bought a magazine.

DH is being miserable which is typical.  He's played football tonight as usual but hurt his back and is being very dramatic about it.  He'd better be ok tomorrow or he'll be complaining like mad and I'll get really fed up with him.   

Nott, you need to rest!!
Kara, glad you're chilling out.  
Cath, good luck!
Pix, loads of luck for some lovely follies tomorrow.
Marie, Taffy, Michelle, Popsi, Juls - hello all


----------



## kara76

laura what time do you have to be there?

luke is always miserable going there lol men have so much to do lol


----------



## Laura36

We have to be there for 9am. So I am going to get up early and have a bit of breakfast and some water before 7am. I think we're having EC at 9.45am.  Dh will come home to do his bit as he doesn't want to do it in the hospital.  Luckily we live really nearby and they let him do this last time too.

Just hope I have a few eggs to stand a chance of having at least 1 embryo.  Hope the DHEA helps egg quality as last time 5 eggs and only 2 embryos.

How are you feeling? Hope you are excited and positive starting your 2ww.  Are you back in work this weekend?

I'm not taking any time off.  Does anyone know if ET would be on the weekend? Last time I had a 2 day transfer so if the same this time that's Sunday.


----------



## BlueSkye1983

Hi Laura,

I have just been reading through the posts and just wanted to wish you good luck for tomorrow and that i hope everything goes ok.  I will be thinking of you.  Lots of      

BlueSkye
xx


----------



## kara76

hun if they need to do et at the weekend they will.

i have everything crossed for you. lucky you live close if your dh doesn;t like to do his bit at clinic. i assume he will go off when your in having ec?

yeah im feeling good and just chilling, im off for 2 weeks so thats nice and im hoping for some nice weather so i can chill in the garden with a good book

with all the extras im doing i keep thinking i have forgotten something lol


----------



## kara76

hiya blue sky and welcome

sorry to read about you dh and i think its an amazing what you are doing now and i wish you so much luck


----------



## Laura36

Thanks Blueskye.  

Kara, yeh I think last time the nurses told him when to go and when to come back.  I just remember him being there when I got back into the recovery area.

Wow, great that you're on hols for 2 weeks.  Weather is good for the next few days at least.


----------



## kara76

well i don;t plan to use my hols for anything else and this is so very important

feeling bloated tonight but that would be the food lol


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Juls, not long to go for you now. How are you feeling? Good luck

Thanks Popsi. Oo nasty AF, hope you are feeling better soon.

Thanks Cath, as long as the drugs are doing their stuff ey!

What are men like ey Laura.Good to see you are all prepared. Surprising how the nerves kick in when you stop being busy. Good luck for tomorrow, I will be thinking of you and awaiting news. I hope you manage to get some sleep tonight and all goes well tomorrow


----------



## PixTrix

welcome bluesky and good luck x


----------



## Juls78

thanks to everyone who have been asking how i am doing!!! Much appreciated. I'm not doing to well really and not posting much about me cos i don't want to bring you all down . You need to keep positivity going, and i get strength from hearing all your great news and positivity. And i'm not even at ivf wales!!!!! im a bit too cheeky.

Still 4 days to otd but i'm trying to keep busy. Keep positive everyone. Hope everyone else has a great few days.

julsxx


----------



## mimi41

Juls i know how you feel, but we are all here for you.  If you are feeling a little down please tell us.  I did yesterday at the end of the day not everyone can remain positive all the time.  There will be others who have a wobble i am sure x


----------



## Juls78

oh don't youre gonna make me cry!!!! thanks love


----------



## nott

hey jules dont you go worrying about bringing anyone down if anyone does that its me  im always negative about something and never mind what hospital your at were all hear for the same thing so dont ever think your not welcome on hear negative or positive were all supporting each other. xx


----------



## miriam7

wishing you lots of luck for morning laura  and pix      juls78 you never know till test day so find your pma!


----------



## kara76

oh juls you must share things as this might well help you

we all wobble from time to time, its totally normal


----------



## PixTrix

Hey Juls we are here to listen. If it be negative or positive this is the place to post and find support. Take care and I so hope OTD will bring you your little miracle x


----------



## ebonie

Wishing you loads of luck for the morning laura        

Good luck with ur scan pix         

Welcome blueskye    

juls a big hug to you         

husg to the rest of you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Em


----------



## Taffy Girl

Laura - we had ET on a Saturday this time as that was when we needed it. It was quite different to the other times I'd been there as there was only us and another couple there. There was only Janet, Deb and Andrew in. Janet answered the door to us and Andrew came straight out and started chatting and it was all a little bit more "informal" - not unprofessional just more relaxed and a bit more personal. Good luck for today  

Welcome blue sky - so sorry about your DP - wishing you lots of luck with your treatment.


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Miriam  

Thinking of you Laura, good luck


----------



## nott

morning everyone the sun is shining at last.  good luck laura for ec and pix on your scan.  well had another unsettled night sleep keep waking up and cant get back then go to the toilet and get af pains after but im only getting them after i been to toilet strange.  hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## marieclare

good luck for today Laura, rooting for you. hope your dh perks up a little. I think men deal with these things so differently, sometimes the grumps or totally avoiding the subject are their way of showing their nerves.  

kara hope you are enjoying your time off, reading in the garden sounds great. how are you feeling in yourself following ec / et?

juls glad to see you are staying positive, fingers crossed for you  

pix what time is your scan today? best of luck for lots of follies. 

hi bluesky, good luck with the next stage of your treatment.  

I'm feeling really tired this morning, sleeping has gone to pot. Keep waking up at 4am totally drenched in sweat!! Hmmmm Nice!   Does anyone know if this will stop when i start stims? I am constantly hot and getting less with-it by the day  

best wishes to everyone xxx


----------



## mimi41

Marie if i remember correctly stims will help with dregging sweats.  They are awful, the worst ones i had were when i was on postrap for my fibroid and i was quite unwell with them


----------



## kara76

morning all

laura good luck with ec hun, can;t wait to hear

pix loads of luck with your scan, i know your nervous and im sure this time will be different

marie down reg is awful and yep this will stop when you start stimms, your menopausal at the moment

nott sorry your having rough nights, the pains could be anything and your ovaries are still sore

michelle how are you hun?

well as for me i had a lovely lie in and im sat in bed now but i have a cold sore coming.....ouch


----------



## marieclare

thanks michelle and kara for that reassurance. starting stimms on monday so should only have a few more nights to put up with the lovely sweats  

kara bed sounds good, keep up the good work


----------



## mimi41

Kara i'm ok just keeping busy.  Hows you?  Got to go really busy in work, cracking the whip and getting all the boys out in the garden


----------



## kara76

marie not too long to go, bet you can't wait

michelle keeping busy sounds good.

im ok bit bored and so very hungry so think im opting for boiled eggs and maybe a yoghurt, don't wana eat too early as if i do i will be hungry again straight away

so hope my washing machine comes tomorrow and i can get luke to do some washing, he is off to spray his car tomorrow so i will be alone as mil has gone to see sil.


----------



## Queenie1

laura hope ec went well and you got some lovely eggies.

michelle i think work sometimes can help keeps our minds occupied. hope your ok.

hope you have had a nice lunch kara and are resting. are you looking forward to having the house to your self or not. hope your washing machine comes tomorrow

i'm sat in the garden enjoying the sunshine whilst it lasts. hope it stays all weekend.


----------



## kara76

queenie yeah im relaxing, think i will go and sit in the garden too and maybe read a book


----------



## Queenie1

glad to hear your relaxing. i  love sitting and reading. on holiday i read 4 books. what kind of books to you like to read. i like chick lit eg jane green, sophie kinsella, chris manby


----------



## kara76

i like alsorts really not chick lit though lol


----------



## Chattasil

Hi Ladies,

Sorry its been a while since I posted. Well I attempted to post last night but not sure it worked as I cant see it on this thread.
I have just had a slight panic and questioning whether I should be continuing with my buserelin injections when I have just started my Menopur?? If the answer is no - oops.
Can anyone put my mind at rest. Im at work so cant check my notes.

Thanks Lisxxxx


----------



## popsi

hi girlies

will do personals later as just got in from work ... was not sure what i fancied for tea but now I am gonna have boiled eggs as Kara has made me want them  , DH in work so its easy for me 

chat... yes you carry on with buserelin with your menopur.. so 2 injections a day xx


----------



## Queenie1

hi chat and welcome yes you do 2 injections every day bursalin (suprecur) and menopur. is this your first cycle. good luck


laura hope it went well today.

pix hope your scan went well.

cath good luck for et tomorrow.

i'm off to a hog roast tonight just got a free ticket to go. ooh i love hog roast can't wait.


----------



## kara76

lis yes carry on with the suprecur as the girls have said

queenie yum yum hog roast, i could eat a pig


----------



## Laura36

Hi girls,
Only 1 egg for me unfortunately  .  There were 2 follicles on the right as well but Grace said after they were small and when she went to get them they moved away.  And the 1 on the left ov she didn't manage to reach.  So not expecting good news tomorrow but you never know.
It was pretty painful and they topped up my meds twice.  
Felt ok after though but took me longer to feel better than last time, think I had more meds. 
Was told to expect the call between 8.30-11am tomorrow.  I'm not particularly hopeful as last time 5 eggs turned into only 2 embryos.  Oh well, at least I got to EC this time and feel better about that given it's our last go.


Hope everyone is really well.  Pix, let us know how your scan went....  Thanks all for your good wishes.


----------



## kara76

laura i will pray for your little egg tonight and hope that it becomes an embryo


----------



## Laura36

thank you Kara. I will be doing the same.  Hope it's a good one!


----------



## kara76

i hope they call early and you manage to get a good nights sleep....if you can


----------



## Queenie1

laura will pray for you egg tonight as well, lets hope its good news tomorrow .      
hope your feeling ok this evening and not in any pain. get lots of rest and we will all wait to hear the news tomorrow.


----------



## Laura36

thank you Queenie.  It's lovely that my little egg is getting lots of prayers!  Yes, I hope they call early too. 
Got my cyclogest prescription today too, just hope I get to use them.


----------



## ebonie

laura i will be saying a praying for your little egg tonight hun and pray for that phone call tomorrow


----------



## Laura36

Aww, thank you Em that's lovely.  I hope it's listening


----------



## Queenie1

i hope they call early to let you know. really hope it is getting jiggy tonight.


----------



## KellyG

Laura add me to the list of   ers as i will deffo be doing that 4 u  

Kara how r u feeling?

How is everyone?


----------



## PixTrix

Your eggie has got my prayers too Laura    

Thank you everybody, here's my scan story!

Arrived at the heath and went to the loo, before going up to clinic I went to the loo, I went to the loo in clinic before scan and then the doc tried to scan me and she said you haven't emptied you bladder, you said you'd been to the loo   I said how's 3 times in the space of half an hour!! So off I went obediently to empty my bladder and went back and she said well it still isn't empty but its better!! Blinking nora lol

Anyway before doing the scan the doc went through everything like it was my first ever appointment so thought good that she is being thorough. So then she had a good look through my notes and I said its a day 5 scan and she said I'm glad somebody knows!!! So she did the scan and said hmm your lining is nice and thin you can start!! So I repeated that I am there for a day 5 scan and she said it's been a busy day and that all the scans merge into one   Anyway she rescanned me and said there 7 - 10 follies on the left and 12 plus on the right. That polycystic ovaries for you!! At this point I was feeling quite reasured, but when I asked her to fill in my schedule with the number of follies she said they are too small to be counted and there a no lead follicles. So this left me with the memory of my last tx it was the same story so they upped my drugs and at a further scan they upped them to 300 and there was still no response. I felt better when the doc said that she would see about increasing the dose and I would have a call. So came home and focused on doing loads of tidying in the garden and completely overdone it, my back is killing me! So then Louise called me and said that they are keeping me on the same dose because of my AMH. Bloody AMH, look where that got me last time!

So now I am really worried that I am going to be in the same situation as last time where whilst there was follies they didnt grow. 

Trying to be sensible now and look at the facts - I have started on a higher dose and different drug to last time. I am having a scan on Tues so if need can have drugs increased. I know that it is very early days after only 4 stims. I am trusting in clinic.

So for the long post this is me being nervous!!


----------



## Queenie1

oh pix what a day you've had. can't believe you had to go to the toilet so many times. lol

who did your scan. it is early days and i'm sure they are looking after you just think if those follies grow my next scan you will have loads. try and keep positive hun.


----------



## Laura36

Thanks Pix & Kelly.

Pix, I think day 5 is very early and your follicles will grow a lot by Tuesday.  Don't worry too much.  I am sure they know what they're doing with the dose hun.  Sounds like Jo scanned you.  I had her twice for my stimms scans and she was very thorough with me too which I liked.  Although when I saw her on Tuesday she said she had 22 scans to do in one day so no wonder she got a bit confused!

By the way, I had the same thing with going to the loo. Went 5 mins before my scan and she told me my bladder was still very full!  Had to go again.


----------



## nott

evening girls so sorry laura for your news but it isnt over yet there is 1 egg and where theres an egg theres hope!!  will be praying for you.  and pix goodness you have had a time of it today.  similiar thing happened to me the first 3 times the 3rd time it was abondoned due to poor response ive always responded badly this time they started me on a higher dose at begining and had better response but still nothing to write home about hopefully youl have better news tuesday.

i decided to go into cardiff today with my nieces baby who is 3 nxt wk, well i think i made a mistake i wanted to buy her birthday present so thought id take her cause not sure what size clothes she fits into what a mistake couldnt wait to get home i forgot how much hard work it is looking after a 3 yr old...sitting down with a nice chocolate milk shake.  been having a few tightening pains today and woke up this morning feeling a bit rough not sick cant explain just ****ty i was ok after 10 mins and some breakfast. but this afternoon felt like af was on its way that heavy feeling you get in your stomach.


----------



## kara76

deffo jo, i found her great and i like the little chat before hand and she made me laugh lots lol

day 5 is very very early and the follies are there so should grow, maybe slow and steady is better for you.whens your next scan?

just done my gestone and clexane

nott try and chill out tonight, af mean nothing hun


----------



## Laura36

Nott, don't try to analyse too much. But hope you're feeling ok and taking it easy.  Thanks for your support.

I liked Jo too. She told me twice I had a very lovely name!


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks ladies sometimes it just needs you to put things into perspective for me! When it was the same scenario as my converted cycle it freaked me a bit! 

Sounds as if it is Jo then, she is really lovely and even spoke to us after in the concourse. You really get the impression from her that she is spending the time to do things properly. I had a different doctor last week they seem to be popping out of nowhere! Haven't had a nurse scan me this time.

Try and take it easy Nott.

How are you feeling Kara?


----------



## kara76

jo isn;t staying im told with is a shame as i like her manner

laura are you off work for a while now?

im ok, bit bored really i am trying to rest til sunday/monday


----------



## PixTrix

That is a shame.

It's hard trying to do nothing isn't it!

Hope you're managing to have a relaxing evening Laura


----------



## Laura36

I'm not off work at all. Just took today as a hospital appt.  Back in on Monday (unless I have to go Monday for ET of course   ).  I am just starting a new job (same co) so loads to do at work and can't take time off. Also I don't want to waste my leave and then tx to fail if you know what I mean.  I have a week off 29th Aug which is not far away at least.  

Also with all the renovations in our house (and garden) there is loads and loads going on.  So mega busy at home too. I kind of think that's a good thing for me though as I am not getting too much time to sit getting down.  Just worry if this fails then that'll hit me v hard.


----------



## kara76

laura i really hope and pray this works for you and keeping busy certainly helps not think too much

so far for me im ok but i can feel those negative little thoughts creeping in and i keep pushing them away.


----------



## Laura36

No, no, no Kara you must keep positive. you have 2 perfect embryos and this is the right time for you I'm sure.


----------



## kara76

oh i wil i have a big gun to shot those naughtie feelings......

got to send postive thought to the lab in cardiff now for you


----------



## nott

kara when you been through it so many times so hard not to be negative.  there have been more bfns this wk on the other forum than bfp which is quite sad and wakes you up to the reality that this is a lottery and luck plays its part, as for age the more i read stories on hear the more i realise that not even age has much to do with it as ive seen women in there twentys have bfn after bfn with good eggs its all the unknown and reading posts on hear opens your eyes to a lot i was so nieve when i first started this but i have learnt so much along the way and more this time around.  i am lucky i have been blessed with children and i thank my lucky stars however my partner hasnt and i find it so hard for him and wish i could give him the child he craves for and also for all you women that hasnt experienced children my heart goes out to you all and i even feel guilty for being on hear when i have the pleasure of already having children i just hope all you ladies can experience that too.


----------



## Laura36

Thank you Kara.  Glad you're ready to take any negative thoughts head on. 

I am thinking of my poor lonely egg in the lab.  At least it has DH's swimmers to keep it company though.

Nott, don't feel guilty hun.


----------



## popsi

pix.. sorry your scan was difficult.. but I am sure that they are doing the best possible things for you honey x

laura.. I am so so sorry but its not over yet, when I had my one egg there were 2 other ladies on the site I used who also had one, and one has a girl and one has a boy now, so it does happen xx

kara.. hey mrs stay full of PMA !!! or you will have me to deal with  

love and hugs to everyone else xx, nott, cath, michelle, and you all


----------



## Laura36

thanks Popsi, I'm searching FF to try and find success stories with 1 egg so great to know you heard of 2.


----------



## kara76

nott i don't even go down to the 2ww boards, its a pointless task for me as i gain nothing from it. the two embryos i have had transfer are embryo 12 and 13 and i have had a massive amounts of 2ww and seeing bfn's or bfp's doesn't make any difference to the way i think as each and everyone of us is different. nott don;t feel guilty feel lucky, you are just in a different situation than many of us

laura your dh;s swimmers will be all around the eggs giving it a cuddle and one will be on it way in

popsi i bet you seen loads of success down on the poor responsers thread


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Popsi.

Hey Laura, I'm sure your egg is enjoying some alone time with DH's swimmers, will be having the very best of attention. Really rooting for you


----------



## marieclare

laura put me down as another one praying for your egg tonight, best wishes for the morning call.   

pix sounds like you had a bit of an ordeal, they do seem to be mega busy at the moment. I know they do their best but its a bit worrying sometimes. I do think you have to be quite on the ball eg last week the person who did my scan said the notes said i needed repeat bloods for hiv. then by the end of the appointment i was getting ushered out and had to remind them they wanted bloods. I do worry sometimes incase they are so busy that something gets missed. 

anyway at least it was an early scan and you have plenty of time for these to grow yet. have you got any tricks you aretrying for extra growth?

nott good post above, its scary to think of the likelihood of success... i dont thnk i can consider it not working.. i cant imagine how that feels.


----------



## nott

kara your right what you say everyone is different and we must keep hope.  marie claire i really hope this works for you being your first time would be brill it isnt nice when it doesnt work but all these girls on hear are so strong and im sure you will be too.


----------



## kara76

marie you stay excited, a first treatment is so very exciting and it works first time for many many people

nott did you have assisted hatching?


----------



## nott

im not even sure i was so nervous at the hospital that day i didnt take anything in they said the only thing i remember them saying is the fragmentation of my eggs but assisted hatching wasnt mentioned does that give you a better chance then?


----------



## kara76

it is thought that AH can increase success. you nutter not remembering anything


----------



## nott

i no when im nervous i dont take anything in my partner does though but then again he tends to get things wrong but i will ask him if he remembers them saying it but i dont think they did.


----------



## kara76

how old are your kids nott?


----------



## Chattasil

Thanks for the response ladies, you are all experts on the subject.
It is my first treatment at ICSI, and I have my first stimms scan on Thursday and I am excited. Its weird I feel so hyper an d happyt since I started my menopur injections it must be the hormones ha ha.
Laura  - I will say a prayer for your egg

Pix - I hope th Doc know what they are scanning me for next week as I wont be able to correct them like you can, I havent a bloody clue. Im still finding it all confusing ha ha.

Can someone tell me how you add your details at the bottom of your posts, i.e your treatment history Im not sure how to do it xx


----------



## kara76

im glad your excited and so you should be

to add your history do to profile at the top of the page then on the left hand side click profile information and add your details


----------



## Jule

Good luck Laura, ive just read you've had ec   your call tomorrow will bring you good news.

Pix hope things are ok?  Ive only read back one page as things happen so quickly on here!! 

Hope evryone else's tx is going ok.

Kara how you feeling, hope you are resting?  Any one else on 2ww?


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Marie, they are very busy but they do look after us. Not really sure about doing anything to help them grow. I have got a heat pack on my back at the moment, but that more for a sore back. I seem to think that it will either work or not and not sure that any extras that we do would make a difference. not sure really. How I see it is why wouldn't they advise anything at clinic.

Good luck Chatt, try not to worry they really are very good. 

I'm ok thanks Jule, just hope that all the follies will do some lovely growing before tues scan


----------



## kara76

yeah im resting and bored and eating too lol

day time tv is rubbish, i have more pain in my right ovary today which i am assumiing is the corpus lethum so im cool with that, having no effects from the gestone expect a small numb butt about an hour after the jab then it goes

jule bet you can;t wait for tuesday?

cath massive good luck for et tomorrow, i know you have a mega busy day coming up but know i will be thinking of you....neck and neck all the way


----------



## Chattasil

Kara - Thanks I have changed my profile so hopefully it is has worked.

Good luck to everyone having ET this weekend and coming days.

I am now off to bed to watch a Horror with my hubby. I have been alcohol free now for 6 weeks so no wild partying for me this weekendxxx


----------



## Laura36

Aww, you girls are making me   with your prayers for my little egg!  DH doesn't normally say anything but even he said tonight that he hopes our egg is ok.  Forgot to say that one of the doctors (don't know her name) said today was a very lucky day as it was 7th of 8th 09.  And it was full moon last night but I have no idea what significance that has  

Kara, what are you eating?  I've just had a curry!

Marie, good luck.  My first IVF worked so it def happens and yes, it's very exciting too!

Cath, loads of luck for tomorrow. 

Hi Jule 

Good luck chatt


----------



## sammyjochick

Hi Ladies 

Mind if I join you please? Had EC on Mon, ET on Weds. Worse odds we've had so far and not a sniff of a bfp in the last 4 attemptsso trying hard to maintain some pma! 

Kara - think we're on pretty identical protocols - AH & nefedipine, predisonol, aspirin, gestone & pregnacare? How are you getting on with the Nefed? Makes me feel pretty woozy!!

Nott - where are you in your treatment hun - sorry haven't been all the way back through the thread. Great post above - I know how you feel as I too have kids (one biological, one adopted). I also feel really bad about the fact that they go through all this too. My eldest Ds is quite thoughtful and I worry about him worrying!! 

Popsi - How are you doing? Any news on any matches? You must be so excited to be approved  - how was panel?

Queenie - good luck with your appt

Catt - welcome - you'll find this site a godsend - the only thing that can maintain your sanity at times! 

Laura - have everything crossed for you 

Hi everyone else, Pixtrix, Juls, Marie Claire and anyone I've missed off - apologies


----------



## Jule

Good luck Cath for ET tom, wow that has come quickly.  Will you stay up in London or are you planning to come back?

Laura keep us posted on your embryo im keeping everything crossed that this is the one for you


----------



## PixTrix

Truely hope it lucky day for you Laura.  

Hi Sammy, good luck

Good luck for et Cath


----------



## Laura36

Welcome Sammy


----------



## kara76

chattasil well done on getting your profile on

laura i wonder which doc that was, sounds good to me

sammy you must have been there when i was, i was number 4 down for ec and i was also there on wed for et...when do you stop the nefedipine?


----------



## popsi

cath.. good luck for tomorrow   

laura..   for your golden egg xx

sammy.. hiya I did not know you were cycling again, things good this end, yes feels great to be approved (as you know  ) no news yet but only been a month, panel was ok actually, we were soooo nervous but they were human lol 

jul.. how are you honey x

nott.. dont ever feel guilty honey xx


----------



## Laura36

She was lovely. She did my canula (sp?) and I asked to lie down for that as last time i nearly fainted.  Then she was in the room when the EC was done.  Grace did the actual collection though.
Isn't it funny how the sedation drugs make you forget what happened.  I remember bits and pieces but loads of gaps too.  

Popsi - I like the idea of a golden egg!  thank you


----------



## kara76

was it asmita?

just told luke its doctors orders not to make tea at night....don't think he believes me lol but he is doing it so who cares


----------



## Jule

Hi Popsi, im fine apart from experiencing symptoms of mumps.  I heard yesterday that my cousin has also adopted a little boy 15 months, he didnt tell anyone until the baby arrived so thats 2 people in the last 2 weeks that i know.  They are both so hapy and i know when your baby comes you will be exactly the same.  It is so exciting for you


----------



## popsi

jule.. i seen your post about mmr   , i have never had mumps !! had measles though, your adoption stories this week have brightened me up no end honey x its good to see people being matched (just want it to be us now   )  my MIL had her hair done today and the hairdresser was showing pics off of her 13 month old grandaugher who was adopted and came home last week .. she said it was a proud moment x


----------



## Jule

Aah its such an exciting time and it will be you before you know it and when you do get your baby it will feel like they have always been with you.

I know i was shocked that i may not be immune.  I prob wouldnt have had it if there was no outbreak but the measles virus is much worse than having a small needle so i decided that was the best option, especially as i am with children all day long..


----------



## sammyjochick

Ladies thanks for the warm welcome - great to have some company on the 2ww! 

Kara my last 2 Nefed tabs are 2 moz - I assumed the script would be for until implantation time? What about you? I think I was second for EC but there a while - the first dodgy EC I've had. Grace said my left ovary was pretty hard to get to. Apparently I have very bad adhesions - noone has ever told me this before so I was quite surprised!! 

Popsi - In March LA 'too busy' to even talk to us  about being reapproved until Sept so thought we might as well do one more tx- want to feel like I'm doing something definate to complete our family.


----------



## kara76

sammy what time were you there on wednesday? i think you were there when i was there. i got there at 1045am
you had a day 2 transfer then?

i will stop the nif tomorrow too


----------



## sammyjochick

yeah we got there for 10 - we had trf at 11.20 which was exactly the time I walked down the aisle 8 years ago ( I was 20mins late) - surely that has to be an omen? 

Grace did my transfer - she was so lovely and the embryologist was lovely too - a girl we hadn't met before


----------



## kara76

yeah you had transfer just before me, did grace give you a nif at et? before you got your script? is your handbag brown? im not weird i just notice things lol

how were you little embryos?


----------



## Laura36

Night ladies. Thanks so much for your support.  I will update you once I have had my phone call tomorrow.


----------



## kara76

laura good luck hunni.....sweet dreams


----------



## PixTrix

sleep well Laura, loads of luck, will be awaiting news x


----------



## sammyjochick

night Laura, we're all thinking of you X

Kara - my bag is indeed brown!! sorry I was probably being way too loud generally am when I'm nervous! Embies were as the embryologist said 'ok'     We had 8 eggs at egg collection but only three fertilized - one was a Z4 (some evidence that they don't go the distance??) and one with some frag. In the past they've always been spot on and we've had some to freeze, but as DH points out we've still never had a bfp and plenty of people with less textbook embies have.

you?


----------



## PixTrix

How observant are you Kara


----------



## kara76

thats weird as we had a simliar thing happen

6 eggs and only 2 fertilised where before we have had the minimum of 80% fertilised. we had a 2 and a 4 cells transferred

you were in when i was there and gone by the time i got out.

lets hope this cycle is a good one for us both

pix im just nosey lol, its a nice bag and i could see it under the curtain lol.....i promise im not a weirdo lol


----------



## Queenie1

wow you lot can chat i 've only been out a couple of hours and i had pages  to read.

laura hope your sleeping well have said a prayer for your little egg. 

well i have had a lovely evening and the hog roast was well lush.

welcome sammy jo.

cath good luck for et tomorrow x


----------



## sammyjochick

yes lets hope this tx is 'the one'  for all of us - it's definately my last !

Night everyone & babydust to all.

p.s Kara - handabag is sadly Turkey Knock off not the real thing!!


----------



## kara76

think i will have to go to turkey and get one lol

night sammy and babydust to you, 

im eating some chocolate


----------



## nott

hi kara my son is 21 and my daughter is 18 she has a learning disablity and mild cerebal palsy.


----------



## kara76

that must be hard for you hun. your certainly a yummy mummy looking at your pic on **


----------



## PixTrix

Nah not weird Kara, ever so slighlty mad tho! Oo chocolate, I have got a chunky kit kat in the cupboard. I have been so healthy durint tx but today I just needed to pig so have had a huge chinese and may very well eat the choc!

Glad you enjoyed Queenie


----------



## nott

hey kara that was when i was going through a good patch in my life since then things have down hill i dont look quite like that anymore but i like to keep that photo up to remind me of what once was!! 

my daughter was hard work in the begining but got a lot better when she got older but the last few years have been hard again she lost her dad about 3 years ago and was very close to him it has been an awful time the last few years but things are getting better.


----------



## nott

hi sammyjo nice to meet you im testing 15th so 10 days past et i didnt have very good embryos put back i had 4 cell but they graded the egg a 2 but then because they had high amount of fragmentation gave them a 4 with little chance of implanting so they told me so not holding out any hope not had any symptons apart from a few shooting pains but then again not taking any notice of anything i get cause the last time when i had DE i was convinced it had worked i even had the mucus with blood which i was told was implantation and even suffered nausea every day how wrong could i have been so i just dont take any notice of anything anymore and not even tempted to test early this time like i have been in the past i think i want to be pupo for as long as poss this time.  im hoping things work out for you


----------



## kara76

nott isn't that quite early to test?


----------



## nott

thats the day they gave me and i worked it out will be 16 days past et isnt that right then when i went with lwc i tested 14 days past et?


----------



## kara76

nott said:


> im testing 15th so 10 days past et


yes 16 days post et is right , did you do typo above?lol


----------



## nott

kara ive just realised in 8 days past not 10 my maths was never my strong point!!  it took me a few attempts to work that out...


----------



## kara76

hehe hehe

sleepy time is calling me night all

laura sending some vibes to cardiff


----------



## nott

yes nite kara im off to bed too now ive eaten the contents of my cupboard!


----------



## Laura36

The egg made it!!!  Had a call from Lyndon at 8.30am to say good news.  I go in for ET Monday 12.30pm.  

Huge thank you to all you lovely FF's who were praying for my solo egg.  I can't believe it. One more hurdle we have crossed. Still lots more to go but I didn't expect to get this far.

     

Cath, hope today goes great for you.

Will be online later to chat more.  Getting my hair cut & coloured today (hope colour is ok at this stage. I won't have it done during 2ww or if I get BFP til after 12w so really need to do it now).


----------



## Queenie1

congratulations laura what fab news. so really pleased for you and dh you must be thrilled that that little egg made it. its a fighter.    ^

enjoy your day x


----------



## nott

brilliant laura thats fab news this could be the 1 im so pleased for you.


----------



## ANDI68

Great news Laura and DH


----------



## Taffy Girl

Yay well done Laura's egg and Mr Laura's swimmers  There were so many   and   winging their way to the Heath yesterday there was no chance it wasnt gonna work   Am so chuffed for you hun.  Have a lovely day today and good luck for ET on Monday.    

Cath hope ET goes well for you today  

Pix - hope you are ok after your scan - Its very early days and they are keeping a close eye on you so try not to worry  
Sending lots of       to your follies - come on follies grow, grow, grow. 

Wow you lot can natter - there is so much to catch up on so apologies for all those Ive missed but hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## Queenie1

hi taffy 

how you  feeling. has it sunk in yet. do you get another scan at clinic before a 12 weeks scan.

can i ask how you found the gestone jabs. did you do them or dh. what time of day did you do them.  not sure whether to ask for them on next go just that i will have to do them as dh works shifts.


----------



## kara76

yay yay yay laura i was so pleased to wake up to this wonderful text.....you must be over the moon

queenie i do my own gestone jabs and they are fine, have you watched my vid? the first time you do one can be scary but after thats its fine


----------



## Queenie1

kara i have seen your video. the thing that frightens me is the size of the needle and i'm afraid that i won't be able to do it myself. i'm still a wimp when it comes to all the other jabs. i always have to take a deep breathe and count to three to make myself put the needle in,  and they are only small needles.


----------



## kara76

the size of the needle is quite daunting and i was so scared the first time i did it as i had been told it hurt so i was amazed when it didn;t

i would see what clinic advise, for me i much prefer them to nasty cyclogest thats gives me bad belly and soggy faarts lol


----------



## nott

i had the best night sleep last night than ive had since et and this morning no sore boobs at all and no acheing not sure if thats a good sign maybe baby embryo has decided to abandon me??


----------



## Laura36

thanks all, I am over the moon.  Will probably be going completely crazy on 2ww though.  Can someone remind me is it 16 days from EC or ET?

nott, don't worry symptoms come and go.  Not long now til you know, is it a week today?

Taffy, yes I think it was all the FF's prayers that got to the heath last night that did it, can't thank you all enough.  

Queenie - I would feel the same as you about gestone.  Have you been told you need it though?  Why not do cyclogest as before? Those huge green needles scare me even when I'm just mixing menopur with them, lol.  But as Kara says I am sure once the first one is done it's fine.  Probably more the thought of doing it which is worse.

Kara, thanks loads for your support.  I am joining you now on the 2ww as of Monday, yay!


----------



## ebonie

yay laura your little egg is a fighter hun. so pleased to see this news this morning


----------



## nott

yes laura a wk today i test although even more negative today than i have been if thats at all possible!!


----------



## kara76

laura yeap 16 days post transfer would be OTD, its a long time

today my embryos will be blasts and should start implantation then

finished my womb relaxant now so that one less thing to think about


----------



## Chattasil

Laura - Thats fantastic news welldone     

Good Luck for ETxx


----------



## btbam

Morning everyone - wow!! Just had masses of posts to catch up on reading.

Laura - that's wonderful news, I'm so happy for your little embie....     that it keeps growing perfectly.

Kara - I've been imagining my little ones being blasts and getting ready to implant - nice to know it's not just me doing that (he he). With sammyjo and ourselves all having EC on the same day surely we'll get some BFPs amongst us!!

Hi Sammyjo - I was in for EC monday too, but 1st on the list and was gone just after 11 (I was in 1). Welcome.

Cath - You'll be up in london somewhere at the moment - but good luck.... i've got everything crossed for you.

Hi Pix - I had a very similar scan with Jo as your's... your posting made me laugh! She obviously likes us to go back and fore to the loo lots!

Chatasil - welcome : good luck for your scan on thursday
Nott - you're so good not testing early.  Im going to do my best to hold out but last time I caved reallly early (d9 post IUI I think) - help keep me strong girls!

I'm soooo happy today , actually managed a full nights sleep for the first time since starting cyclogest, it's given me awful trapped wind - have been rolling round the bed in agony for hours on end until last night.  Anyone know any good remedies ( I bought some mint tea but then found out it can cause uterine contractions so decided it wouldn't be good for any potentially implanting embryos!)  Off to hen night tonight, but no drinking for me - will have to invent some fictional antibiotics.

Have  lovely weekend all


----------



## nott

morning jo each time ive dont ivf ive always tested early last time i ws so positive it had worked tested early and was gutted to when i got a bfn and couldnt understand it had a DE all the symptons even a sign of implantation yet still nothing just goes to show this time im not even 1 bit tempted to test in fact i dont even want to cause i cant face the bfn again and it has been nice to think of being pupo even for just 2 wks lovely getting that little bit extra attention!!  anyway well see what happens but im determind not going to test until end of nxt wk i may test a day early and that is only because im going to a spa nxt sat for my mates 40th birthday so i would rather no the news the day before cant see 1 day making any difference.


----------



## kara76

btbam have fun tonight, where are you going?

chattasil how are you today?

nott you do sound down in the dumps and i hope you get a shock when you test and its postive

im still trying to rest and now i have a few pains so another boring day and im still hungry lol, luke is off out once our washing machine arrives as he has his car bumper to spray so i will be alone again boo boo


----------



## PixTrix

sorry just a quickie will respond to posts later but for now want to say YIPEE, YIPEE,YIPPE Laura and am so very pleased for you, will keep the   going for monday and beyond. Oh I am so happy for you


----------



## KellyG

Oh Laura i had a lil tear when i read ur post.. im sooo pleased the embie made it huni... Its a lil fighter mwah xxx


----------



## Juls78

Morning ladies,
Laura- you have 1 strong little embie there... wishing you well for et on monday when it comes home!! xxx  

kara i seem to have spent most of this 2ww starving hungry...i say go with it!! Must be what the body needs eh!   that little embies are snuggling in for a warm and happy 9 monthsxxxx Look after yourself hun.  oh how you do the gestone jab yourself i'll never know. Well done you!!!! I wouldn't be able to reach. You are right it is much better than the cyclogest.

Nott- i'm like u- too scared to test early but i havn't really enjoyed being pupo even with all the attention. I'm sure 1 day won't make a difference, i'm planning to test tomorrow morning and otd is monday. Just want to start next week knowing what is happening. Enjoy at the spa, hopefully you will only be able to have a facial and a pedicure!     for u hun.xx

btbam- glad you had a good nights sleep- it is so important, can affect your thinking all day. I too struggled with terrible trapped wind- i used prune juice(quite a bit) to begin with which helped and then cut down just to keep on top of it. Been fine since.

Taffygirl and queenie1- thanks for all your wishes hope you are ok!!!

Anyone i've missed, i am sooooooo sorry. me   Good luck xx

As for me the bloody brown stuff is still there, on wiping- seems lighter brown in colour for the last 2 days but still bloody there. Been 7 days now. I have pulled myself together and am a little more calm- now what will be will be, there is nothing i can do about it now.  I had a dream last night (and i hardly ever dream) that i had a bfp....can i hope that dream is going to come true.?? When i woke up i was sure it had really happened for a minute. But then reality set in and i turned over and groaned...1 more day to go. 
I have decided to tst 1 day early...so tomorrow am is the day. If bfn i have another test for monday before phoning the clinic with the result. I have given up looking for signs- noone has the same signs if any in the 2ww, so now going to have a lazy afternoon before going to my friends house for the gestone jab(i can't do it myself) and then out for a mild curry with dh.

Love and luck to you all,
Julsxx


----------



## Laura36

Thank you Kelly, Juls, Pix, and everyone.  I thinK I'm still in shock that our little egg made it.  Just hope it wants to go the distance now.  

Kelly, love the new photo of your twins they look gorgeous!

Kara, glad you are resting lots.  Boredom is rubbish but it's for a very good cause.

Nott, I hope you get a surprise next week when you test too.  Fingers and everything crossed.

Is there anyone having ET same day as me, on Monday?  

Juls, don't worry too much about the brown stuff. As long as it's not bright red and even then it can all be fine and normal.  It's so hard not to analyse everything.  I'm looking forward to going crazy with you all soon. Kara, Nott, Cath, Juls - you have got to keep the BFP's going after Taffy's success.  Pix, Marie and me will follow on after with our BFP's too.


----------



## kara76

juls loada luck for tomorrow, what test are you using

laura are you resting up a bit today?

i am fast becoming a ** game expert, washing machine still not here

cath you should be all pupo by now...can't wait to hear


----------



## Juls78

oh kara i bought 2 diff types- cant remember name of them and dh has hidden them somewhere. Once displays the words pregnant and how many weeks or not pregnant. The other one the answer comes up as a + sign if positive. This will be my 1st pg test  EVER!!! Think clearblue rings a bell. One of them is a duo pack, so 3 in total.    


I  forgot cath earlier, hope et went ok!!xx

julsxx


----------



## kara76

sounds like clear blue as i think they are the only ones who do the indictation thingy

i really hope that its good news in the morning

did you chose gestone ot did lwc advise it?


----------



## popsi

just a real quick one as i am mega busy pottering in the garden and preparing for a lovely BBQ tonight

just want to say Laura.. well done honey i am so happy to read this news, see i told you it was a golden egg the surprise will come in 2 weeks xx

kara.. glad your resting

much love to everyone else, hope your all enjoying the sunshine its lush i love it it makes me sooo happy 

xxx


----------



## Juls78

I forgot Popsi too... me   . ENjoy pottering in the garden, its a bit grey here.

Kara- Lwc put me on cyclogest first 2 a day- i didn't find them too bad. Then when started brown spotting/bleeding on a sunday they increased from 2 to three and then when i phoned mr m on monday morning he told me to go down for the gestone. So been doing it since monday. No change though with regards to the spotting/bleeding, but at least i don't have to take my rubber gloves with me when i go out for a curry tonight.  
Julsxx


----------



## kara76

popsi bbq sounds lovely

juls sounds like your clinic are on the ball. who is doing them for you?


----------



## Juls78

oh luckily, my mums friend used to work at lwc as a nurse until she retired last year so she has been a great help with these jabs. I have done all the others myself though. She has been honest about the situation i'm in but still holds up hope. I think i would have gone to my local doctors surgery and sat in the waiting room until a nurse agreed to do the jab if i didn't have my friend. You are so brave to do it yourself.xx


----------



## kara76

really they are not as bad to do yourself, i feel nothing but this time i have been getting a ache afterwards, this cycle is different to any other in every way

your friend sounds nice and it must be good to have someone in/was the profession to talk to, i find it helps


----------



## Juls78

Kara- well lets be positive that this cycle is different in every  way and you have your dream at the end of it. I told you when i first chatted to you, you deserve this, it is your time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kara76

juls bless ya hun and i hope tomorrow bring you good news

have you been off work for the 2ww?


----------



## Juls78

oh yes...i'm a teacher so the 2ww has been the beginning of my hols. I thought this tx was good timing but in hind sight i wish i was in work, i would be kept busy. But then if i was in work with this bleeding thing i may put it down to not relaxing enough. At least i know i have taken things as easy as i will ever do in the 2ww. If this tx fails i will not be as lucky and will probably only take ec +1 day and et+1 day off next time. 

I started brushing up on my welsh skills online in the beginning of my 2ww, i thought it was something productive to do, but all that has gone by the by since sunday. Now i'm living on here and playing games on ********. Dh thinks me and the laptop have become 1.


----------



## kara76

hehe me too, im trying a new game today, crash cube!!! sad really isn't it

i went to work day after ec lol

try and stay postive you may well not need to think about another cycle


----------



## Juls78

Thanks hun...right i am hungry now so off for some food and a gentle walk this afternoon before going for jab and curry tonight yuuummmm!!! Have a good day everyone - see you on the other side!!!  Thanks for listening kara - i really needed that.


----------



## kara76

good luck huni and hope you  have a lovely day and night


----------



## btbam

Hi Juls, just wanted to pop on quickly and say good luck for tomorrow.  Will be   you get your BFP
xx


----------



## Jule

Laura wonderful news that your embryo is still with us.  Good luck for Mon  

Juls good luck for testing tomorrow   you get  a BFP


----------



## nott

hi jules im really rooting for your bfp tomorrow maybe that brown blood could be impantation  i so hope so.  im feeling a bit unwell this afternoon considering i had a good night sleep last night i feel more tired today than i have all week and got a bit of a headache i think its the stress i had this morning on the phone to sky i swear they are the bain of my life the most annoying people to talk to over the phone ever and they surley stressed me out big time.

hope everyone else is having a good day.


----------



## Queenie1

juls good luck for testing tomorrow hope its a bfp for you.  

cath hope today went well for you and that your now pupo. 

laura good luck et for monday

kara, nott, btbam hope 2ww is going ok for you.

hi to em, michelle, popsi, jules, miriam, pix, taffy, andi, and everyone 

well i'm feeling crap today have had af pains all day and tooth ache which is now getting on my nerves. looks like a trip to the dentist for me. still waiting for   to show so looks like all the   on holiday hasn't worked. ah well never mind.


----------



## mimi41

Just popping on quickly

Congrats laura, i hope et goes well on monday

Juls good luck for testing

Queenie its not over until you have af.  Hope it stays away

To everyone else hi and hope your not going to mad on the 2ww


----------



## kara76

queenie its not over til the fat lady sings hun. i have to admit that is one thing that having my tubes removed gave me, freedom for all the disappointment each month

nott i agree about the people at sky

hiya jule huni, hows the gardening

michelle hiya mate how are you? 17 days til your big hol


----------



## mimi41

I'm fine looking forward to hols and NO WORK!


----------



## marieclare

hi pix, i think you are right about extras, but I can't help myself! i'm not going mental but i am going to be really careful about what i eat next week and make sure I get the protein in. going to do the brazil nuts and milk thing too, i know there may be nothing in it but I won't settle if i don't try. 

hi lisa, this is my first go at icsi too. how are you finding all the jabs? i start stimms on monday and have my first scan friday. 

how you doing kara, anymore twinges? hope you are not too bored, are you into movies or tv? i am doing a list at the mo of stuff i want dh to download for me for after ec, planning on being a proper couch potato lol

cath hope et went well today 

laura yay! well done on your egg thats fab news, you must be so pleased. best wishes for monday

hi sammy jo, congrats on et, hope you are taking it easy

nott how are you feeling, i understand you not wanting to test, i think i will be exactly the same!

jo hope you had a great time at the hen night. 

omg juls testing tomorrow? Have everything crossed for you, good luck! i really hope your dream was right.


----------



## mimi41

Marie don't forget the pomegranite juice, they say this helps with womb lining.  Also what about baby aspirin this helps implantation.


----------



## kara76

marie bet your cant wait for stimms, its good your doing all the extras, whether they work or not who knows lol

im thinking of getting my dad some nice cufflinks for his 60th birthday


----------



## Cath34

Well girls I am officially PUPO!! 2 blasts on board. We've just got home - 5 hrs it took!!!!!
ET was very good indeed, I didn't feel a thing thank goodness and my cons said it had gone in very easily so fingers crossed.
I didn't have the privilege of taking pics of my blasts though like Lyndon does booo booo!!  They didn't have the facility like Cardiff. 
Anyway, no worries, they are back where they belong and its the big waiting game now!!
Thanks to everyone once again and loads of luck to my fellow cyclers.
Good luck to Juls for testing tomorrow. xx


----------



## kara76

cath you already know i am so happy for you , now rest and no walking max or anything just for a few days think of you and your blasts


----------



## Queenie1

congrats cath on being pupo. so pleased it went well just relax and try and enjoy the mad 2ww.   

what a long journey home get plenty of rest


----------



## mimi41

Congrats on being pupo, woohoo!


----------



## PixTrix

congrats on being PUPO Cath.  

Good luck for test in morning Juls.  

Marie good luck for starting stims. talking of extras I think I am probably doing it without realising this time around! I always drink alot of milk and pineapple juice, so there is that one taken care of and have been eating choc brazil nuts because after last cycle I got a liking for them so haven't really stopped since then! And I must admit my wheat bag has come out tonight!! So really I am doing extras without making the concious effort to do so!! So whilst I am dubious about all the extras I suppose it is better to do than think back and wonder if things had been diff if had done them!

Hope you are ok Kara, are you still getting time to rest?

lots of positive vibes to you all on your 2ww


----------



## kara76

yeah i am fine hun , fast becoming addicted to games on ******** lol


----------



## Cath34

Well girls, I'm off to bed as I'm shattered, its been a long day!!!! Night all. xx


----------



## Queenie1

night cath hope you sleep well. x


----------



## kara76

night cath , have a lovely sleep and sticky vibes


----------



## miriam7

so pleased for you laura you have a lucky embryo there   good luck cath for your 2ww and juls78 hope you get a bfp in morning ..good luck


----------



## Juls78

well ladies, its a bfn for me this morning- absolutly gutted.....but we won't give up!!!!

Thanks for all your support, advice and good luck wishes.

I wish you all the luck in the world with yout tx and journey's into being parents whichever way you do it!!!!!! 

Love to all
julsxx


----------



## nott

oh juls im so sorry this ivf is so painful you have tested a day early though maybe you should test again tomorrow i no its a long shot and it is more than likely correct but i have read a story on hear where someone had tested  a day early and was bleeding full on got a bfn tested the day after and got positive. im sure it was on the 2ww forums i read it.


----------



## Queenie1

juls so sorry to hear that. we are all here for you if you want to talk. just take time now to get over this, look after yourself and dh..


----------



## kara76

juls i am so very sorry. have a good cry and please know we are all here for you


----------



## Taffy Girl

Juls - so sorry  
Test again tomorrow just to be sure   
Take care of yourself and dh x


----------



## PixTrix

Oh I am so sorry Juls


----------



## btbam

Juls -    . So sorry, spoil yourself today, you deserve it.


----------



## claire1

Juls, 

Sorry to hear your news, but I'm with the others and test again tomorrow.

Lots of   

Take care

Claire


----------



## Cath34

So sorry Juls   Its heartbreaking I know. Try and keep busy today and spoil yourself and DH today. Take Care xx


----------



## popsi

juls ... so sorry to hear your news, as the others have said spoil yourself and spend some quality time with DH xxx


----------



## sammyjochick

Hi everyone

Didn't get one yesterday - busy spending too much money on Lavendar plants - think the steroids are affecting my mind as well as my body 

Lots to catch up on

Juls - I'm so sorry hun,  give yourself plenty of time to sort yourself out. Thinking of you.

Laura - so so pleased for you hun - your eggie is clearly a fighter - that has to be a good sign  

Nott - keep your spirits up, you know as we all do, that hundreds of less than 'textbook' embies go on do produce plenty of pregnancies and perfect babies

Kara - Mate I can't believe you do your own gestone jabs - I'm gobsmacked!! Menopur - fine - but the green needles?? Are you crazy 

BtBam - great to see someone else from same EC day - as you say surely some of us will get lucky 

Cath - Congrats on the news - blasts? chuffed for you

Queenie -    I'm keeping everything crossed

And hi to everyone I've missed

As for me. I seem to have a bout of OHSS which I've never had before, Grace did mention it at ET. I honestly look 5 months pregerrs - I can't get anything on except jersey sundresses and they just highlight the 'bump'. My belly is distended from my boobs down ( so I'm comfortable it's not just the Walnut Whips I've been eating by the hour that are responsible ) I'm really breathless and feel sick. DH getting his knickers in a twist and wants to go into the Heath - but I'm happy to wait to speak to Grace 2moz - anyone suffered with this?

Thanks girls


----------



## kara76

sammy hun, are you weeing ok?

drink plenty of water and eat protein
ohss can be dangerous and it might be best just to call the emergency number for advice.

my belly is bloated and i have trapped wind but im fine.


----------



## kara76

btw yep im a little nuts

remind me on how many eggs you had collected?


----------



## sammyjochick

thanks Kara hun. Actually hoping it gets worse now - just been reading that preg hormones make it worse - cmon embies implant !

Weeing ok - all the time actually!! Only the 3 eggs.


----------



## kara76

OHSS can be very very serious hun 

weeing ok is a good sign that you should be ok

you had 8 eggs collected right? and 3 embryos

please call them though if you have problems breathing or if you stop weeing


----------



## kara76

it really is impossible not to look for signs isn;t it, even ive started now.......lol


----------



## sammyjochick

Doh - yeah 8 eggs 3 fertilised. I know - I've been on a twenty min car journey to pick up my niece and convinced myself that actually now symptoms are subsiding - who knows?! - guess it's just that so easy to lose all sense of perspective


----------



## kara76

what protocol/dose were you on hun and how many days did you stim for?


----------



## nott

hi sammy i had breathlessness a day or so after et but it went and i been fine since.  wasnt very well yesterday had headache and felt sick and still got headache today for me thats a sign my af is on its way i always get headaches around a wk before af starts.  my boobs area back to normal size and no acheing in them either.  a few twinges now and then but i put that down to cyclogest.


----------



## sammyjochick

Kara - I was on 450 menopur - and i stimmed for 9 days I think...I needed four days over the original script?

Nott -   now c'mon


----------



## kara76

was this the same dose as your previous cycles?


----------



## Queenie1

hi everyone,

what a lovely day again today. pity it is not here to stay.

laura just want to wish you all the best for et tomorrow hope it goes well.   

how is everyone on the 2ww - kara, cath, nott, sammyjo, btbam. 

how are the jabbers going - pix, marieclaire,

how is everyone else - taffy, miriam, em, michelle, andi, popsi, claire. and anyone i've missed sorry.

jules hope you and dh are looking after each other.

hope i haven't missed anyone out please let me no if i have


----------



## kara76

queenie your very good at personals

pix loads of luck with your scan, is it tomorrow?

laura hunni massive amounts of luck and baby dust

mariehow are you

how are the crazy 2 week waiters? cath, btban, nott, sammy

im cooking a roast dinner, not much to it whe you have frozen veg, im bored and thinking way way too much today


----------



## PixTrix

thanks girls. No Kara my scan is on Tues but really wish that it was tomorrow to put my mind at rest and if necessary make some changes. I just feel exactly like I did on my last cycle and so don't want to get converted again, its just not suitable for us. I am not in the least bit bloated, no ovary pain what so ever, just don't fell as if anything is going on. Surely with the amount of follicles that were seen on last scan if they were growing I would feel something. Oh well, I have just got to be patient and hope for the best.

I woke up today feeling really depressed for some reason. Got to be the drugs! Just feel close to tears all the time and don't know why although I have got worries about my follies I wouldnt say that is the reason why it is more like feeling down is making me think about the follies! Just feel low and not being able to help it and to top it off I have got a banging headache and have got to go to flipping rehearsals.

Gosj I am so sorry didn't mean to come on here and be so miserable.


----------



## kara76

pix some people feel nothing hun and i hope your wrong

i assume you will have a scan tuesday and friday?

i think something might be in the air today and hey if you wana have a down day you can have one and then pick yourself back up, ivf is one of the hardest things i have ever done and you will get up and down days hence the nickname roller coaster...


----------



## Queenie1

pix i had days when all i wanted to do was cry i think it is the drugs our hormones are all over the place. and don't worry about being miserable we have all been there. i'm sure your follies are doing well keep positive . 

kara dinner sounds nice i'll be round in a couple of hours  

if i write personals it helps me to keep up with eveyone and where they are in tx as it getting rather confusing lately with so many cycling.


----------



## kara76

oh poop i just smashed the glass i manage to save early and got well  off while im there cleaning it up, luke is playing on laptop, mil walks through the door....ffs i feel mad now but on a good note my spuds look good


----------



## PixTrix

Oh thank you Kara and Queenie. Oh well thinking the worst will hopefully bring me a nice surprise on tues, the only way is up   What have you been thinking about Kara? You have certainly made me giggle with you finding a positive in your spuds!! There is always a ***** of light in the darkness thank you for shining it, you have helped put me in a better mood for rehearsals!

How are you feeling now Queenie are you finding things any less tough?

Thinking of you tomorrow Laura.

Good luck for starting stims Marie.

And all you on the 2ww, I am looking forward to the BFP's flowing!


----------



## Queenie1

kara what are you like  like your way of thinking- looking on the positive side. 

i'm feeling better now thanks i think i just didn't want to come back to reality and once i got over seeing everyone and their children i feel better. have started to do some running whilst i'm off to see if i can get rid of my fat belly. so hopefully will be a slimmer version of me going back to work in september.

kara did your washing machine arrive


----------



## kara76

pix ive been thinking usual 2ww thoughts lol

queenie well done on the running hun not that you have a fat belly

dinner was lush but im still hungry lol

seems everyone has gone awol tonight


----------



## Queenie1

i'm here all alone dh is in work. well i'm stuffed just sat in the garden and had spag bol with garlic bread. yum yum. i can't eat another thing.

don't start having 2ww thoughts yet kara get a bit nearer otd.

how's the washing machine


----------



## kara76

yeah the washing machine is good for a washing machine, luke has done lots of washing so thats the main thing lol


----------



## Taffy Girl

Hello everyone - Im here too  

Pix sorry to hear that you are having a down day. Its only natural with all the drugs whirring around in your system. I really hope that those follies are growing - Ive been sending them lots of         

Kara - hope you are taking it easy. I managed to keep myself occupied by watching the last series of heroes which I had on sky+ and watching lots of chompy movies 

Queenie - well done on the running. Hope you are doing ok   

Laura - hope you have had a nice weekend - all the best for ET tomorrow. 

Sending lots of positive thoughts and   to all those going  on the 2WW 

I'm just making cooked dinner for hubby. He has been tiling our toilet for what seems to be forever - hoping the smell of roasties will lure him out of there 

I have been feeling really groggy today - nauseous and sleepy. Tried to sit out in the garden but that made me feel worse - so me and the pupster have been snoozing on the sofa. Can't complain though - havent been feeling too bad on the whole.   

Hello to everyone else


----------



## kara76

taffy how long did you rest for?

im sure if its gona work it will but i so have to get our of the house in the next few days, you would think this being my 7th or 9th 2ww i would be use to it lol


----------



## Queenie1

hi taffy,  glad to hear your dh is working hard whilst you relax, hope the sickness doesn't get too bad for you. i have heard that ginger biscuits are good for nauseous. 

taffy do you have to go back to clinic for another scan or is that it now 

kara glad to hear that dh is doing the washing, my dh has no idea how to work ours.


----------



## Laura36

Hi all.  I've had nightmare PC problems and my home laptop won't let me log into FF, FFS!  So I am on my work laptop which is ok for a very quick one.

Pix, I hope you are feeling better this evening.  

Kara, how are you doing? Have you stayed in the house up til now?  I am having a worry about whether to go back to work on Tuesday or not.  Feel I should from a work perspective but want to give my embryo the best chance too.  And this is our last chance tx after all.  (Do I sound like I have made up my mind?  Need to talk to my boss tomorrow morning).

Juls, I am so so sorry for your BFN.  I read first thing this morning but couldn't post til now.  

Bit nervous about my embryo. Lyndon did say that nothing bad will happen to it given it's a day 3 transfer rather than day 2 like last time.

Not sure I can stay online long. Hope everyone is ok. I'm gonna try and get my laptop sorted so I can get online tomorrow.   to all.


----------



## kara76

on no hun, you must get your computer fixed

if you feel uncomfy going to work i say don't. i have been out a few times but mostly stayed at home as i do everything fast even walking as i have short legs lol

i can understand your nerves about tomorrow but im sure your embryo will be super


----------



## Queenie1

laura i think you should take the time off and look after your self. you come first work comes second. as my head teacher said  tx is to achieve a baby which is my life and school is just a job. hope you get your computer fixed. good luck for tomorow it wil be fine. 


is there anything on the tv tonight worth watching


----------



## Taffy Girl

Kara I think I pretty much rested from ET on Saturday am until about Thursday or Friday - and yep I was going loopy 
I wanted to rest as much as I could this time as first time I couldnt as we went away to our friends wedding more or less straight after.... 

No, no more scans at the clinic  - I have an appointment with the midwife at my GPs on Wednesday afternoon so hopefully she'll give me an idea of when my 12 week scan should be - thinking it'll be early september if all goes to plan.


----------



## kara76

thats not too bad taffy as im 5 days post et tomorrow lol..


----------



## Queenie1

its hard work resting isn't it especially cos you don't feel ill. 

taffy that must be exciting to have app with the midwife. i think i have heard of some ladies having a 9 week scan with their clinic.


----------



## Jule

Congratulations Cath on having 2 embryos back    

Juls i am so sorry about your test result


----------



## Jule

Laura good luck for tom  

Kara must be awful sitting at home, i went to Tenby 2 days after ET so thats when it should have been enbedding and I had BFP (didnt stay though but i have a reason for that) so just goes to show you dont have to sit and do nothing.

Hope everyone else feeling ok?


----------



## btbam

Evening all.

Jule - glad to hear you got a bfp after going to tenby. I've got to go back to work tomorrow... boo, no more resting for me (although I was going slightly barmy doing so little!)


----------



## claire1

Hi Ladies

Sorry I've been quiet today, having a bit of a down day, don't know why.  Even cried when I watched Marley and me earlier (which isn't me), and I've not even started with the drugs yet.

Laura I agree with Queenie work comes 2nd, I've already warned my boss that I plan to take 2 weeks off afterwards.

Taffy you can ask to have a scan at 9 weeks, they may even suggest it.

Hi to everyone else, and best wishes.


----------



## Laura36

Taffy, I had a 9 week scan from IVF wales so maybe worth asking them in case they say yes.

QUeenie, good point re work.  I will talk to my boss tomorrow morning. She's really good so will be v supportive but I am worried about work building up whilst i am not there.  I could maybe take mon/tues/wed then go back thurs.  I can work at home but it can get quite stressful and extremely busy. Some days I don't have time to go to the loo even in between phone calls!! 

Will try and sort my laptop. It's something to do with cookies. I have tried to re-set them but still not working.


----------



## kara76

i know they use to do a 9 week scan as standard but they stopped this a while back which is a shame, if it were me i think i would get a private one lol as 7 to 12 weeks in a long time


----------



## btbam

Taffy - I'm sure Deb & Sue both told us that  they scanned 3 weeks after positive test (i.e 7 weeks) and the again 2-3 weeks later  (i.e 9-10 wks) as waiting to till you got to 12 weeks when they hand over to antenatal was too long.


----------



## Jule

Taffy its worth asking, Lisa had a 9 week scan so that wasnt long ago


----------



## Queenie1

when is lisa due


----------



## Jule

Beginning of Oct and possibly she will be induced sooner, time has gone so quickly


----------



## Queenie1

gosh that has gone quick seems like only the other day she had her bfp.


----------



## Jule

I know doesnt time fly.  Im off to bed im shattered. Spk soon


----------



## PixTrix

Hi to all and wishing you all the very best at all the stages you are all at  

Will be thinking of you tomorrow Laura.

Hope you're feeling better Taffy.

Glad you are feeling better Queenie.

Kara get those naughty thoughts out of you head!

Hi Jule 

Hope you're not feeling so down now Claire.

Hope you are ok Juls

How are you getting on btbam

Good luck for stims tomorrow Marie.

Hi to all!

I am feeling a whole lot better tonight, a good giggle in rehearsals seemed to sort me out!


----------



## miriam7

hi all    im struggling to keep up at the moment ..dont seem to be taking in all the posts! so sorry you have a bfn juls78 its gutting but dont give up  laura  good luck for morning hope et goes smoothly


----------



## Juls78

Oh my god........is someone up......anuone i can talk too....
woke up this am otd....thinking bettr do a test anyway before phoning clinic and there is a definate cross!!!!!!!!!!

Just waiting for dh to come back with other tests to confirm....could the test be wrong Think i'm going to hperventilate!!!!

Julsxx


----------



## claire1

Juls

Try not to hyperventilate, take a few deep breaths. Congrats, have you tested again?  It just shows that we shouldn't test too early.  

Oh so pleased for you both    .


----------



## nott

oh juls i did say didnt i that id read of this happening before omg jul this is fab and gives us all hope you must be over the moon im over the moon for you!!


----------



## Juls78

oh my god it is true...i have my 1st ever      . I can't believe it.

3 tests later and its there on all thre. I did a clearblue digital yesterday and it said not pregnant . Did another one today and it says Pregnant 1-2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You were all so nice yesterday.....I hope this gives you some hope and positivity for your tx...by the way still brown spotting, so going in to clinic this pm to speak to the nurse and pick up more gestone injections!!!

Julsxxxx


----------



## Queenie1

oh my god juls that is brilliant news. congratulation to you and dh  

i can't believe that the clearblue didn't pick it up yesterday. 

how many days past et do you test is it 14 or 16.


----------



## marieclare

OMFG Jules thats amazing     

I was just catching up on posts ready to reply saying sorry about your bfn and then i saw that! I am sooo sooo happy for you xxxxxxxx

Hope everyone else is ok, sammy are you feeling any better today?

nott, kara, cath, & btbam hope you are doing good and not going too barmy with symptom spotting... there's quite a few on the 2ww now aren't there... when are all your test dates?

queenie & kara thanks for keeping tabs! i am ok thanks, finally start stims today. 

awww pix you poor love  I hope you are feeling better today. i cant really offer practical reassurance because its all new to me but you have been so lovely to me i really hope you are wrong about the "nothing going on" feeling and that you will be reassured tomorrow at scan. you are doing all the right things and on different drugs so they must have an impact , I am sending loads of positive vibes your way.   

I also had a horrible day yesterday so i think kara might be right about something in the air. me and dh rowed over nothing  and then i spent all day crying stupidly , got in right state and couldn't seem to stop... you know when you feel like you are in a black hole? anyway its all over now thankfully and feel better this morning. i am just putting it down to the 3 week down reg.  hoping these stims will perk me up a bit. 

taffy glad you are feeling ok, so exciting to think some of us could be following in your footsteps. 

larua hope your embryo is doing good, best of luck for transfer today.  personally on the work issue, I think you should do whats best for you and if that conflicts with whats best for work then tough! thats my approach anyway but might just be because i'm not feeling particularly loyal to my company at mo. infact if this tx doesn't work i am going to look for something else. i know I should be grateful to have a job in current climate but these guys take the mickey.   

hi claire, not sure if I said hello or not so making sure now! Hope you are feeling better today  

Hope I haven't missed anyone! we should have another list lol

xxx Marie


----------



## Cath34

Fab news Juls. Theres's hope for us all then. I'm so happy for you, you must be so excited     
well done both. xx


----------



## kara76

juls well done, i think my best advice is to call your clinic and ask for a beta hcg, they should do this. your level might have been a little too low yesterday and maybe its only just doubled. Are you 14days post ec? sorry i can't remember lol

laura tons of luck today but you already know im thinking of you

i couldn't sleep last night, think the steriods must be kicking in

marie you have been down regging along time and no wonder you feel rubbish


----------



## Chattasil

Juls78 - OMG thats is fantastic news. I had only just read about your BFN and then a few more posts and you have a BFP. That is fantastic news and I got loads of goosebumps for you, think I could cry with happiness and Im not usually an emotional person.

Laura - Good luck with your ET today I bet you are sooooooooo excited.

Pix - I am now on my 6 day of Stims and I have no symptons either. My stomach is a little bit bloated but not hugely. I am sure everything will be fine at your scan. i have my first scan on Thursday which is day 8 of stims, is that late? I am due EC on Tues 18th so do you think I will have another scan Sat or Mon?

Cath - great news for you

Kara - I watched your drifting video how cool. I would love to do that.

Apologies for not mentioning everyone, I dont get a chance to get on every day, but boss is on holiday so I am being sneaky today ha ha.


----------



## Juls78

thanks for the advice ladies, otd was day 14 after et so what a difference 1 day makes eh!!!

Phoned the clinic and going to see them this afternoon, will update more later. 

julsx


----------



## kara76

thats great hun, please keep us updated, your like one of us lol

chattasil im glad you like my vid, they might want to scan you sunday or monday, they usually do 2 to 3 scans before ec


----------



## Queenie1

well done juls keep us posted. 

kara is that why our clinic does 16days to avoid this happening.

laura thinking of you.


----------



## kara76

i think clinic does 16 days to avoid uncertainly yet 16 days is a massive amount of time when your waiting. i think ive had the slowest week in my life lol


----------



## Queenie1

yes and it doesn't help when your not doing anything it only goes even slower.


----------



## Cath34

Morning Kara, how are you today? I had a bad night also. Lower ab pain but I think it was the cyclogest?!!! Trapped wind really low, felt like period cramps but its gone now!!
I'm bored stupid!! Going   you?


----------



## kara76

oh cath that cyclogest is nasty stuff, could be implantation!!! 

i was just tossed and turning, boob poking and thinking lol, im off out with mil in a bit to wander round narberth as i need to do something 

got to get dressed yet lol, being a right lazy cow


----------



## PixTrix

Flipin nora Jules, that is absolutely fantastic, congratulations! I have now got a song in my head - What a difference a day makes!

Oh thanks Marie sorry that you had a tough day, but glad that you are feeling better today. 3 weeks of DR does take its toll.

Been saying lots of   for you Laura.

Oh no Kara, not sleeping is naff. Hope you ok and you have a nice day today.

That cyclogest is yukky stuff Cath. Hope you find a way of not being bored without overdoing it!

Thanks Chat. Your scan is on the normal day that they would scan I had an early scan because of the risk of hyperstiming because of high AMH. Good luck, hope you have got some nice follies growing there. Yeah you will get another scan to see that you are ready for EC unless the scan that you have on thurs shows you are, but usually have a couple.

Gosh I feel so tired, but happier today, need to stop being lazy and get dressed!!


----------



## miriam7

what great news juls i bet you couldnt believe it  ! maybee your pee was too diluted yesterday did you do test with first pee of morning ?


----------



## ebonie

Hello ladies   and    for you all

juls i was just going to post top say sorry for ur bfn , But aww thats fab you have now got a BFP What fab news hun brilliant


----------



## btbam

Go Juls..... that's wonderful news.... amazing!        hope it all goes well at the clinic  x


----------



## kara76

well ive been out and about and its been lovely, i was getting cabin fever lol


----------



## btbam

Kara - I'm so jealous of you being off work .  I had to go back today, but couldn't concentrate at all.... brought masses of notes home with me so can work from here for next 2 days.

How're you know - hope you sleep better tonight.


----------



## kara76

don't be too jealous  im bored lol

what do you work as?

i hope i sleep better too, brain is in overdrive i think

think im gona order my dad a old fashioned wet shaving kit for his birthday


----------



## miriam7

getting bored are you lol how long you off for my brain is like a sieve?


----------



## kara76

got a while to go yet which is a pain

i just hope and pray this is the one


----------



## btbam

I'm a paediatrician - surrounded by babies!!!!!  Not helping me think of other things at the moment.


----------



## kara76

wow that must be a rough yet rewarding job, hard at the moment i would imagine

don't worry though it doesn't matter what your doing you won't be able to stop thinking i would i can't

have you been ttc long?


----------



## btbam

too long!!!  Will all be worth it if one of those little embies hangs on though.  

Yup - I usually love my job, I get payed for playing half the time ( under the guise of assessing babies development).  Just at the moment however I'd love to be doing something different - I had hoped I'd be able to think about something else today but it didn't work that way.  So how are you distracting yourself in the 2ww - any tips?


----------



## kara76

no tips im sorry, just trying to go with the flow but its very hard to not think

i have mil here to keep my thinking too much at least its company


----------



## btbam

You obviously get on better with your Mil than I do   She's sweet, but we're very different - will be fun when the babes come along (whenever that may be).

I'm considering going to my dance class tonight - it's only ball room & really not very energetic at all, so should be ok - I'll just sit out if they start doing the jive!  Will keep me away from the computer! ( hubbie thinks I'm attatched to it at the moment.


----------



## kara76

you have to be attached to a laptop while having ivf lol the supports helps me i know that

i can't see a gentle dance harming but no jiving lol

how are you feeling?


----------



## btbam

Not too bad ... I've had quite a lot of lower abdo aching - not bad, just there.  Sat night I had really bad stitch type pain low down, enough to make me double over for 5 mins, then it lasted at a lower level for a couple of hours.  The optimistic bit of me is praying it was implantation but at 5-6 days I guess it was a bit early.

God - it's hard not to overanalyse every little ache !!! Hope you're doing better than me - steroids can be nasty things ( but also very helpful), hope they're not giving you too many problems.


----------



## Cath34

btbam- I know the feeling. We look for every little twinge!!! I'm going   already and it only been 2 days since ET!!!


----------



## kara76

this is enough to send the most sane crazy

No really pains for me, a few very minor twinges and thats it, had like a bubble kind of feeling today!! think thats the ovaries and got a head ache now, not unbearable just there, feeling abit yucky too like ive eaten to much but haven't 

mil said she can now understand things a little better, being here watching it all first hand and she has been reading my ivf books lol

pix how you feeling sweetie

laura i hope you manage to get online tonight


----------



## Laura36

Hi ladies.  Phew, I managed to log on today as something wrong with laptop yesterday. Weird thing is that the only difference was that I am using it in the living room now (as normal) but yesterday I moved it into the kitchen.  

Juls - OMG that is such amazing news and makes me def not test too early!  Well done you.  I bet you feel on top of the world.

Kara, Michelle & Miriam, thanks for your texts today.  All went really well. The embryologist (can't remember her name) was very excited and said it was textbook perfect 8 cell embryo. Couldn't be any better than that she said. So Eric the embryo (don't worry if I get BFP I won't be calling the baby Eric!) is back where he should be.  Hope he likes it in there.  I do have a photo but I have no idea how to upload it and don't have a scanner.  Also, I need to get a  ticker as OTD 26th Aug which seems like forever away.

Well done Cath on your ET, sorry couldn't say yesterday due to not being able to log in.

I am off work Tues/Wed but probably will go back Thurs. My boss is an absolute star but I feel bad not being at work and not being ill as such.  But tomorrow I need to get up early and get out of the house as the decorator is still here (last day tomorrow). Don't want to hang about when he's here.  Think I'll go to a coffee house and find a comfy sofa with a newspaper for an hour or so then go and see my sister.  

Pix, I hope you are feeling ok hun.  I can never feel anything through stims much like many others but I'm not the best example to think of.  Hope you're feeling ok.

Claire1 - hope you are feeling better  

Btbam, Queenie, Chat - hope you are all ok too

I'm having a nightmare too with cyclogest already. It's fine in the morning but the evening one is horrible (terrible trapped wind too).  But made me think of gestone jabs and I think I'm better off with the trapped wind, lol.

So pleased I am back online on FF. I was watching you all chat yesterday but couldn't post. Very frustrating!


----------



## miriam7

great laura hope eric settles in nicely for the next 9 months


----------



## kara76

laura you know how pleased i am for you.

do you want me to see if i can upload your pic?


----------



## Laura36

Yes please if you can that would be fab.


----------



## claire1

Evening ladies

Thank Laura, feeling slightly better today, think I must be ovulating as I feel really blotted today and have a few niggles.  This PCO's is a nightmare, cant wait for dr.

Laura glad everything went OK with the ET today, get plenty of rest over the next few days.

Hope everyone else is OK today, sending lots of     to all on 2ww.


----------



## kara76

laura i will give it a go, once i can figure oout how to get it from my messages lol

claire we will remind you of your down reg comment in a few weeks lol


----------



## Laura36

thanks Kara that's fab. I am rubbish with technology apart from the basics.


----------



## kara76

laura could you scan and email it to me?

my phone is a nightmare and i can't seem to find it once i have saved it


----------



## claire1

Kara thanks, I promise not to complain around down reg.  It cant be as bad of how I've felt/been over the last few months, it gets worse every month. I wouldn't complain if the follicles were mature enough to fertilise, but they're not.  Never mind must keep


----------



## kara76

its ok you can moan and groan as much as you like as down reg is the pits

only 30 days to go woo hoo it will be here before you know it


----------



## Jule

OMG Juls that is brilliant news, how amazing.  What did they say in clinic today, did they do your bloods.  Congratulations to you both   

Laura glad your embryo is back where it belongs and good size aswell   .  Try and relax for a few days and dont do too much in work when you return. 

btbam cant belive you been going to work when you are on  the 2ww especially when you are in the job you are in, are you hospital based?

Kara glad you managed to get out. Inotice you put the link to my article on here, thanks thats great-glad there's no picture there


----------



## Jule

Pix good luck for your scan tomorrow, hope you got lots of nice big follicles.  When is ec planned for?


----------



## Queenie1

laura i'm so very pleased for you that et went well and little eric is where he belongs, i hope he is making him self at home there.


----------



## Laura36

thank you Jule and Queenie. 

Pix, loads of luck for tomorrow. What time is your appt?

Anyone else having scans or tx tomorrow?


----------



## kara76

pix pix whereare you? loada luck for tomorrow hunni

will post laura's pic soon, quaility of pic is a little reduced due to file sharing etc etc


----------



## Laura36

thank you Kara, you're a star.  Hope your gestone jab goes ok!


----------



## Cath34

Laura- whoooo hoooo well done you on your perfect embryo.    that Eric sticks around. 
Are you with IVF Wales?
I had a call from the embryologist in London to tell me that the they have frozen 2 blasts grade 4BB for me so I'm feeling really positive that they are good. I just need my body to play ball now!!!!! Hopefully all the immune therapy will do the trick this time and I get my 1st ever bfp?!!  
Kara- have you got lower ab pain, I have, its doing my head in, like a period pain but I've had it since EC!!!!
Also I agree with the cyclogest side effects, I had really bad pain about an hour after taking it (trapped wind very low down) I say Gestone  is sooooo much easier even if its an injection in your   lol


----------



## Jule

great cant wait to see the embryo Laura, well done kara you are so good at these technical things im useless


----------



## Cath34

Forgot - good luck Pix for tomorrow.   for good follies. x


----------



## Jule

Cath thats brilliant 2 that reached blasts that can be frozen   Hopefully they will be used for making a sibling for the baby you have on board now  .  Hope you abdo pains not too bad-good luck


----------



## kara76

cath you know im well chuffed for you.lovely to talk with you again today

gestone all done my only concern is i really feel nothing when doing it lol. i have a nice little cross on my right butt but can't do the same on the left as its hard to jab myself with prescison lol

no pain for me, very slight twinges. i have named my pinky and perky ,my first ever ones were called the same

next post is lauras embryo eric


----------



## kara76

*laura's embryo eric

prefect 8 cell day 3*


----------



## Laura36

Thank you Kara, that's fab and great to see Eric on a big screen!!  

Cath, fab news you have 2 blasts as well. I'm sure your immune stuff will do the trick this time. Yes I am at IVF Wales.


----------



## Queenie1

wow eric you do look perfect. 

cath so pleased that you have frozen for furture siblings.

pix good luck for scan tomorrow have everything crossed that your follies are growing


----------



## kara76

luke helped me get it from my phone to my computer, brain hurts lol


----------



## Taffy Girl

Congrats juls - fab news  
Laura - congrats on being PUPO - Eric's looking good 
Cath - your frosties sound great 
Pix - good luck for scan tomoz

Sorry no more personals - I have had another mare of a day in work and am feeling stressed - not good  
but hope everyone is ok
x


----------



## nott

laura thats fab so glad it went well with a good embryo thats is so good news love the pic its amazing to think that could be a little human being in 9 months so hope so for you.

hello everyone else hope your all doing ok kara your off work too ive taken 2 wks off my boss was very good and told me not to come back till after the test lets just hope i start back monday with good news and not bad.  

still not had any symptons as such accept today this afternoon started having on and off pains going all around my back its like a strange pain really hard to explain could be side affect of cyclogest by boobs are normal no pain or tenderness.


----------



## kara76

taffy sorry you have had a stressful day, don't let work get to you

nott finger crossed for you hun


----------



## kara76

i have thought i have had signs in the past so any little thing that enters my head at the moment im ignoring


----------



## Laura36

Thanks to luke for helping get the pic on here  

Taffy, that's horrible that work is stressing you out.  It's hard but try and keep calm if you can.  

Nott, don't worry about pains etc. All the research I did last year suggests that equal numbers of people have AF pains go onto have BFN as BFP so really they don't mean much.  

I'm having lower central abdo pains. Not sure why that would be.  And I feel very bloated but guess thats the lovely cyclogest.  I haven't moved off the sofa since 5pm!


----------



## kara76

bum bullets are nasty, this is why i love the gestone so much


----------



## Laura36

yes they are nasty but so are those huge green needles


----------



## kara76

nah they are fine i have buns of steel, i really feel nothing!! i have one tiny bruise and i mean tiny tiny

i said to my mil tonight im amazed i can jab myself in the **** and feel nothing, its plain weird


----------



## nott

yes your so right on the symptons kara and laura last time i was convinced i was and got bfn so this time im trying really hard not to take any symptom as any signs not that i have really had many apart from those twinges today. the most prominent symptom that seems to come up a lot is the implantation bleed i no they say not everyone gets it but most of the bfps i have read have all had them which i havent so maybe thats a bad sign.


----------



## Queenie1

kara you must be the only person to love gestone needles. lol

laura glad to hear you haven't left the sofa you make sure you stay there.

taffy sorry to hear that you have had a stresssfull day i hope you feel better soon .


----------



## Laura36

Nott, I didn't have implantation bleed last time and had a BFP. 

What are you like Kara with your bum jabs!


----------



## kara76

i have to disagree with the implantation bleeding, i would rather not see any blood on the 2ww, implantation bleeding is pretty uncommon really and i know we see so much of it on here but for me i would rather no show of the red stuff. The time i spotting before testing i was devastated as i knew it would be bad news for me personally, as having had 2 miscarriges i know that blood is not good.

i think that most symptoms really only start later in pregnancy anyway and the drugs cause so many silly little things like sore boobs etc but they i get that on a normal cycle anyway!

nott what test have you decided to use?

queenie yeah i must be a little weird, it just feels like im doing something every night which could mean i will become pregnant which is a lovely thought


----------



## Jule

Nott try not to be worried about the bleeding the 1st BFP i had there was no bleeding, the next bfp i did have bleeding.  When are you due to test?


----------



## Queenie1

kara and i am looking forward to your demostration at our next meet,

i found that  the cyclogest didn't give me many side effects i found the trigger gave the most as half way through the 2ww i had no symptons and felt normal


----------



## PixTrix

First of all a huge thank you to each and every one of you for your well wishes for tomorrow your support means the world. My scan is at 1 tomorrow and I can't wait. I have thought that I have felt the odd twinge today but I had baked beans (full of protein) on toast for lunch so maybe that is responsible! EC planned for next week so really praying that I make it that far this time.

Laura, I am over the moon for you. Eric sounds like a strong one. Try to take it easy now.

Kara, lovely that you managed to have some time out, I bet 5 days is feeling like 50, it will soon pass. Hope you get more sleep tonight.

Nott how are you.

How are you doing btbam. Glad that you have managed to bring some work home. Did you go to dance?

How are you doing Cath? Brill that you have got a couple of frosties, you won't be needing them for a while though, not until you need to make a brother or sister!

Claire PCO is a nightmare, DR time will soon be here for you.

Marie - whoopi is it tonight that you start stims? Hope all is well.

Congrats again Juls

Hope you have managed to destress Taffy.

Oh my word I hope that is everybody? Soz if not. Hugs to all


----------



## nott

thanks girls thats made me feel a bit better about no implantation bleed.  im testing saturday not sure yet kara what test to use prob the clear blue thats what the clinic recommended.


----------



## Queenie1

nott is saturday otd day or are you testing early.


----------



## Jule

i used the clear blue on both and used the one with the lines as at least you can see a faint positive then


----------



## kara76

i used the digital (hate hate them) and the line version

pix

beans beans and good for your heart
the more you eat the more you fart
the more you fart the better you feel
so lets have beans for every meal 

lol 

sorry i have to share that with you

queenie i hope to be able to show you a gestone jab!


----------



## Queenie1

i prefer the clear blue digital. as it tell you the answer no having to check whether line is there or not


----------



## miriam7

pregnancy tests i think i used nearly every brand going lol good news on your frozen blasts cath   eric looks real good laura


----------



## Laura36

I agree re clearblue digital. Not holding it in the light to check whether the imaginary line is real, lol.

Kara, I like your baked beans poem  

Pix, can't wait to hear your news after scan tomorrow. Fingers crossed you have plenty of lovely follies.

Nott, I didn't have any preg symptoms til 8 and half weeks so don't think anything on 2ww is very real.  Try not to worry too much. It's really close now  

Hi Miriam


----------



## Cath34

Kara- loving your poem pmsl  

I agree- gestone jabs are no prob for me either. I stab myself too  

This thread sure is busy at the mo, I cant keep up!!


----------



## kara76

maybe we should make up a gestone stabbing **** poem lol

Louise the nurse thinks im mad jabbing myself,i remember telling her the first time i would be doing it and even showed her my marks on should i say no marks afterward lol


----------



## nott

i think it gonna be clear blue digi then!!  kara i could never jab myself not ever my dp had to do my jabs every day and what a palavar that was i hated them so much im such a baby when it comes to anything.


----------



## nott

anyone watching the holly wells story on sky real lives its quite heartbreaking hearing the family speak of what happened and they consulted a medium before holly was found and he told them accurate details of things that later turned out to be true it is such a sad story.


----------



## kara76

nah im watching some cooking program

ummmmmm food

time for me to log off

pix thinking of you tomorrow

night girls


----------



## Queenie1

nite kara hope you sleep well tonigth.

good luck pix for tomorrow x


----------



## nott

good luck pix hope tomorrow goes well for you.


----------



## claire1

Pix - Good luck for tomorrow, sending lots of


----------



## PixTrix

Oh Kara I needed that giggle   and boy do they make me blow, my poor little poodle jumps out of her skin!!

thanks for all your luck my lovely cyber buddies!


----------



## ANDI68

Just wanted to say good luck to all the ladies on their 2WW and also congrats to Juls.  Best wishes for up and coming ec's and et's and scans

Dont know if I've missed anything .. there's far too many posts to read


----------



## ebonie

Good luck pix      for your scan tomorrow hun    

Laura Eric looks perfect hun wishing you loads of        

Cath so pleased you had some frosties hun       

massive hugs to you all and loads off
    and loads and loads of


----------



## Shellebell

new home this way 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=204979.0


----------

